# [WoW-Story] Heldentum



## Al Fifino (10. November 2007)

Ich bin für qualitativ gute und ernst gemeinte Kritik immer zu haben. Also nur raus mit der Sprache.

__________________________________________________________________
_Prolog_

_~ Man kann kein Held werden. Man wird zum Helden gemacht. ~_

Gehetzt sah ich mich um.
   In der Dunkelheit hätte ich es genauso gut lassen können. Jede der Gassen sah aus wie die andere. Ich brauchte mich nur ein einziges Mal im Kreis drehen, und schon wusste ich nicht einmal mehr, aus welcher der kleinen Straßen ich gekommen war.
   Dafür hörte ich das Geschrei und Gezeter der Wachen umso besser. Was mir nicht eben half, den richtigen Weg zu finden, um auch diesmal aus dieser brenzligen Situation heil heraus zu kommen. Wenn mich meine Ohren nicht täuschten, und das taten sie fast nie, dann war jede Straße von den Gerüsteten besetzt. Und sie alle eilten mir entgegen.
   Leise vor mich hin fluchend blickte ich noch einmal in die Finsternis einer jeden Gasse und rannte dann blindlings in die nächstbeste hinein. Meine Hoffnung hatte bereits ihren Tiefstpunkt erreicht. Ich hatte mein ganzes Leben schon zu viel Glück gehabt, um auch diesmal ungeschoren davon zu kommen.
   Zumindest glaubte ich das. Als Sohn eines Bauern war es mir nicht eben gut ergangen, doch eindeutig besser als vielen anderen. Ich wurde nicht geschlagen, hatte jeden Abend mein Essen vor mir stehen und brauchte mir auch nicht allzu viele Sorgen um Haus und Hof zu machen. Mein Vater war ein altgedienter Knecht, und bis er zu seinen Ahnen wanderte, sollten noch ein paar Jahre ins Land ziehen.
   Das dachte ich damals. Doch nur kurz darauf musste ich erkennen, dass sich einiges ändern würde. Mein Vater starb an einer Krankheit, die uns nicht bekannt war. Meine Mutter folgte ihm nur wenige Tage später. Noch heute weiß ich nicht, ob auch sie sich angesteckt oder das gebrochene Herz ihren Untergang herbeigeführt hatte. Dann kamen Banditen, verschleppten das Vieh, räumten unseren Kornspeicher leer.
   Und mich nahmen sie auch mit.
   Lautes Scheppern, ein stechender Schmerz im Knie sowie ein nicht gerade anmutiger Sturz rissen mich aus meinen Gedanken. Die Maske, welche ein ausdrucksloses Gesicht darstellte und die ich trug, rutschte mir über den Kopf. 
   Sofort rückte ich sie wieder zurecht. Als ich aufblickte, sah ich einen Mann in voller Rüstung vor mir liegen. Anscheinend war er aus der Seitengasse gekommen und mit mir zusammen gestoßen. Das Visier des stählernen Helmes war zugeklappt, seine Stimme klang nur gedämpft darunter hervor. Beinahe hätte ich gelacht, wäre ich nicht so erschrocken gewesen. Seine Pike hielt der Wächter noch immer in der Hand. Fluchend machte er sich daran, wieder auf die Beine zu kommen. Doch bis er sich mit seinem glänzenden und schweren Brustharnisch aufgerichtet hatte, war ich schon längst weiter gerannt. 
   Noch einmal mehr Glück als Verstand gehabt. Mein Atem ging pfeifend, die Brust hob und senkte sich schnell. Lange würde ich nicht mehr das Tempo halten können. Und noch immer vernahm ich das Geräusch, wenn Metall auf den harten Boden stieß. Die Wächter ließen nicht locker, ihre stählernen Schuhe knallten gegen das Pflaster. Und irgendwo konnte ich es ihnen nicht verübeln. In Stormwind war ich sicherlich nicht der einzigste Gauner, wohl aber einer der schlimmsten. Ich brach auch schon mal bei den reichen Schnöseln der Stadt ein, beklaute genauso die Armen. Heilig war mir nichts. Das mussten selbst die Priester erkennen, als ich in die Heiligtümer der Kathedrale eindrang und einige goldene Gegenstände mitgehen ließ. Da mir auch die Kleidung knapp wurde, bat ich einen der Kahlköpfe mit höflicher Stimme und vorgehaltenem Kurzschwert, mir seine ach so wunderschöne und warme Toga zu überlassen. Nackt, wie er ohne sie war, scheuchte ich ihn daraufhin unter Wehklagen und peinlichem Gejammer durch das gewaltige Portal hinaus und verschwand, so schnell es nur ging, in der Dunkelheit der Stadt.
   Hektisch sah ich mich um. Ich war an eine der vielen Kreuzungen gelangt, die es in der riesigen Hauptstadt kam. Vor mir ragte die Mauer einiger aneinander gebauten Häuser auf, zu beiden Seiten bildeten eben solche Gebäude einen weiten und in der Finsternis liegenden Gang. Von hinten wurde das Keuchen und Scheppern immer lauter.
   Meine Augen erblickten ein winzig kleines Fenster in der gegenüberliegenden Wand. Voller Verzweiflung und auch Hoffnung überbrückte ich die kurze Distanz mit drei Schritten und stand nur einen Augenblick später vor der möglichen Rettung. Mein Herz klopfte mir im Hals, als ich sachte gegen das Glas drückte.
   Stoßartig entwich mein Atem, als das Fenster nach innen aufschwang. So schnell ich nur konnte, kletterte ich hinein.
   Und fiel unangenehm auf eine Kommode, die direkt unter dem Sims stand. Eine tönerne Vase, die am Rand stand, wackelte unheilvoll, beschrieb einen Kreis, kippte schließlich um, flog dem Boden entgegen &#8211;
   Und wurde von meiner Hand aufgefangen.
   Das Scheppern, welches immer lauter geworden war, verstumme abrupt. Eine harsche Männerstimme ertönte beinahe sofort. »Tristan, Formar, ihr geht nach rechts! Der Rest folgt mir! Los, los! Den elenden Sohn einer Hündin holen wir uns!«
   Zustimmendes Gegröle ertönte, dann hörte ich, wie sich die Schritte wieder entfernten. Mein gesamter Körper, der sich vor Anspannung verkrampft hatte, entspannte sich wieder. Das Herz, welches bereits in die Hose gerutscht war, wanderte an seine vorgesehene Stelle. Ein kurzes Lächeln huschte über mein Gesicht.
   »Wer bist du?«
   Die Vase fiel doch noch zu Boden und zerbrach unter lautem Geklirr. Mein Herz blieb stehen, nur um dann mit voller Wucht gegen meine Rippen zu hämmern. Ich wirbelte herum, wollte sofort einen Fluchtweg ausfindig machen.
   Bis mir bewusst wurde, dass ich nach wie vor auf der Kommode saß. Einen Moment später fand ich mich nach einem lautstarkem Sturz und mit schmerzenden Rücken auf dem hölzernen Untergrund wieder und sah in das von dunklen Haaren umrahmte Gesicht eines vielleicht zehn Sommer alten Mädchens, welches direkt vor mir stand. Ihr Kleidchen raschelte leise, als es die Hände vor dem Bauch aufeinander legte. Mein Atem stockte, ich blieb regungslos liegen. Wartete auf das, was kommen mochte.
   Und wartete eine ganze Weile. Das Kind legte erst den Kopf schief, dann grinste es mich breit an. Mit einer weichen und hellen Stimme frage es: »Was machst Du denn da?«
   Zuerst wusste ich nicht so recht, was ich von dieser Frage halten sollte. Entweder hatte das Mädchen einfach keine Angst vor mir, oder es war ein kleiner Teufel, der mich vor meiner Verhaftung noch ein wenig ärgern und piesacken wollte.
   Nach kurzem Lauschen vernahm ich keine weiteren Geräusche. Anscheinend war das Zerbrechen der Vase und meine Landung tatsächlich unbemerkt geblieben. Mit leiser Stimme flüsterte ich zurück: »Ich... ich spiele Verstecken!«
   Sie sah mich aus großen Augen an, dann fing ihr Gesicht geradezu an zu glühen. »Darf ich mitspielen?!«
   Sofort legte ich ihr einen Finger auf den Mund. »Psst! Du darfst doch deine Eltern nicht aufwecken! Sonst verbieten sie es sonst noch!«
   Das kleine Ding nickte begeistert. »Gut! Du bist mit Suchen dran!« Kichernd drehte es sich um und tauchte in die Dunkelheit ein, aus der es gekommen war.
_Bei allen verwünschten Dingen dieser Welt... _Vorsichtig stand ich auf, schmiss die Maske, die mich schon seit langem störte, einfach weg und steckte den Kopf zum Fenster heraus. Nachdem ich einen Blick in beide Richtungen geworfen hatte, sprang ich auf die nun menschenleere Straße und lief, so schnell ich nur konnte, weg.


----------



## Dracun (12. November 2007)

hey.......mehr haben will..........hat mich richtich gefesselt..bitte um mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (15. November 2007)

Danke für das Lob. Die Geschichte wird schon bald fortgesetzt werden, hier jedoch erst einmal der zweite Teil des Prologs.

______________________________________________________________________

Während ich die vielen Gassen durchquerte, ließ meine Frucht und das Hämmern in meiner Brust langsam nach. Die Wächter hatten höchstwahrscheinlich die Suche nach mir bereits eingestellt oder sich auf ein anderes Viertel konzentriert. Jetzt wog ich mich in einer wenn auch sehr trügerischen Sicherheit. Zumindest glaubte ich, das Schlimmste bereits überstanden zu haben.
   Ein paar Schritte weiter durchquerte ich einen kleinen Torbogen und bog bei der nächsten Straße rechts ein. Ihr Zustand verschlechterte sich zusehends, je weiter ich ihr folgte: die Pflastersteine verwandelten sich in fest getretenen Dreck und Kies, die Lampen am Wegesrand verbreiteten immer seltener ihr Licht, bis sie gänzlich verschwanden. Ich war in einem der niederen Viertel von Stormwind angekommen.
  Zwischen den Bruchbuden, die jetzt die Gassen säumten, wartete einst elendes Gesocks, Räuber, Banditen, Taschendiebe, Mörder und noch viel mehr Abschaum. Sah man von meiner Unverschämtheit ab, war ich wohl derjenige mit den besten Manieren unter ihnen. Zwar hatte ich hier ebenso wenig Freunde wie im Rest der Stadt, doch dafür auch weit weniger Feinde. Alle paar Sonnenumläufe wurde der 'Schurken-Distrikt', wie ihn die Leute hier nannten, von den Wachen gesäubert. Die Zellen des Gefängnisses waren trotzdem nur sehr dürftig besetzt. Die meisten der Verbrecher stellten sich zu schlau an, um sich erwischen zu lassen. Ein weiterer Grund lag auch darin, dass sie sofort abgeschoben wurden, hatte man sie erst einmal erwischt. Die Wächter fürchteten wohl, dass ein groß angelegter Ausbruchsversuch zu gefährlich für die Sicherheit der Stadt wäre.
   Als ich zwischen den armseligen Hütten entlang ging, musste ich unwillkürlich darüber lächeln. Das Schurkenviertel war so leer wie schon lange nicht mehr. Ein Großteil der Gesetzesbrecher war verschwunden, seitdem die Stadtwachen härter durchgriffen und sich auch hierher trauten. Jetzt standen viele der Häuser leer und verrotteten langsam. Ihre ehemaligen Besitzer versuchten ihr Glück lieber in den kleinen Städten und Dörfern, wo sie mit weniger Widerstand seitens der Wachen und auch der Bürgerwehr rechnen mussten.
   Ich war einer der Letzten, die hier noch ausharrten. Ein winzig kleiner Fleck auf dem makellos weißen Tuch. Und ich hatte meinen Spaß daran, die Obrigkeit zu ärgern, auch wenn diese Ärgernisse meist auf feige und risikolose, dafür jedoch äußerst provokante Taten beruhten.
   Ein Schwall flackerndes Licht drang zwischen den Ritzen einer hölzernen Tür hindurch, die ich gerade passierte. Von drinnen hörte ich leise Stimmen flüstern, als ich vor ihr stand. Der Geruch von gebratenem Fleisch und Met strömte mir entgegen und ließ meinen Bauch rumoren.
   Mit einem breiten Lächeln auf den Lippen öffnete ich die kleine Pforte und trat in den warmen Schankraum ein. Die Taverne sowie die uralten Tische, die überall in dem winzigen Raum Eck an Eck standen, waren vollkommen leer, sah man von dem Wirt ab, der sich gerade noch angeregt mit einer am Tresen sitzenden Gestalt unterhalten hatte und nun mich ansah. Mit einem leisen Grunzen wandte er sich wieder von mir ab, schnappte sich einen der in einem Regal stehenden hölzernen Krüge, füllte ihn mit dem Gebräu aus einem Fass, das hinter ihm stand, und knallte ihn auf das Holz. Dabei blies er fast die langen weißen Kerzen aus, die wie eine kleine Armee in Reih und Glied auf der Theke standen und dort ihr züngelndes Licht verbreiteten.
   Während er all das tat, war ich schon längst an das Tresen gekommen und nahm auf einem der hölzernen Stühle Platz. Mit ernster Miene meinte ich: »Danke, Ben. Ich weiß doch, auf dich kann ich zählen.«
   Ich bekam ein leises Brummen zur Antwort. Seit neuestem war der untersetzte kleine Mann mit den vielen Falten im Gesicht und der riesigen Knollnase nicht eben gut auf mich zu sprechen. Seine wachen, braunen Äuglein beobachteten mich genau. Anscheinend nahm er mir meinen letzten Besuch noch immer übel. Damals hatte ich ihn um ein ganzes Fass bestes Met erleichtert, und das, während er schlief. Irgendwie hatte er schließlich herausgefunden, von wem er beklaut worden war, und ich musste, wenn auch widerwillig und unter Androhung aller möglichen schrecklichen Folterungen, meine Beute wieder herausrücken. Ich hatte nicht einmal mehr Zeit gehabt, etwas davon zu probieren. Und so machte ich einen Handel mit ihm aus: er bekam sein Fass zurück, und dafür musste er mir immer, wenn ich vorbei kam, einen vollen Krug umsonst zur Verfügung stellen. Mit Zähneknirschen hatte er eingeschlagen, war das Donnerbräu doch von den Zwergen höchstpersönlich hergestellt worden. Es war wohl das einzige Mal, da ich echten Mut im Angesicht eines Feindes bewies. Wenn auch der Feind ein alter, dicker Hund war, der laut bellte, jedoch keine Zähne mehr besaß.
   Jetzt lächelte ich ihm schief zu. »Nun komm schon, Ben, diese Geschichte ist nun schon ein Weilchen her. Ich bezahle dich auch.« Ein paar Kupfermünzen klimperten auf das Eichenholz und wurden sofort von dem nun wesentlich freundlicher dreinblickenden Wirt aufgesammelt. »Ich möchte dich jemandem vorstellen, Drênak«, erwiderte er mit seiner tiefen, ruhigen Stimme. 
   Überrascht ließ ich meinen Krug wieder sinken. »So? Wem denn?«
   Statt einer Antwort deutete er nur mit einem mir gar nicht gefallenden Grinsen auf seinen Gegenüber. Die Gestalt trug einen weiten, schmutzigen Mantel an und die Kapuze tief ins Gesicht gezogen. Sie regte sich kein bisschen, und ich war nicht gewillt, dies durch irgend eine unüberlegte Handlung zu ändern. Also zuckte ich nur mit den Schultern. »Mir egal.«
   Als seien das die Worte gewesen, auf die er gewartet hatte, drehte sich der Unbekannte zu mir um. Mit einem unguten Gefühl im Magen hob ich erneut meinen Humpen an die Lippen, nahm einige kräftige Schlücke und tat alles, um ihn nicht weiter zu bemerken.
   Nachdem ich meinen ersten Krug geleert, einen zweiten bestellt und noch immer kein Wort von der Gestalt gehört hatte, wurde mir die Situation langsam unangenehm. Ich würdigte die Person nach wie vor keines Blickes und ignorierte sie, so gut ich nur konnte. 
   Als ich gerade mein Met erhalten hatte und mir das Gebräu einverleiben wollte, regte sich der Unbekannte ein weiteres Mal. Er rutschte ein kleines Stückchen näher.
   Ziemlich nervös und gleichzeitig skeptisch blickte ich ihn an. »Ich will nicht mit Euch re-«
   Ich fühlte ein leichtes Kitzeln an meinem Bauch. Als ich hinunterschaute, erkannte ich das schwache Glitzern der Klinge, die gerade durch das dünne Hemd in meine Haut stach. 
   Ich schluckte schwer, dann nickte ich leicht. »Ich bin ruhig.«
   »Gut.« Erstaunt horchte ich auf. Das Gesicht meines Gegenübers war tief in einer Kapuze versteckt, doch die Stimme war für einen Mann sehr hoch, dafür überaus scharf. Aufgrund der Furcht, die von meiner Miene Besitz ergriffen hatte, und den Umstand, dass die Waffe meinen Blick geradezu magisch anzog, bezweifelte ich, dass man mir die Verwunderung allzu gut ansah.
   »Du schuldest mir etwas.«
   Verwirrt riss ich meinen Blick von dem Dolch los und schaute meinen Gegenüber an. »Ich schulde niemanden et-«
   Schlagartig verspürte ich einen pochenden Schmerz gleich neben dem Bauchnabel. Ich brauchte nicht hinzusehen, um zu wissen, was passiert war. Warmes Blut sickerte langsam aus einer winzigen Wunde und wurde von meinem weißen Leinenhemd gierig aufgesogen.
   Einen Moment lang hielt ich den Atem an, dann nickte ich wiederum leicht. »Was schulde ich Dir?« Zittern lag in meiner Stimme, mein gesamter Körper bebte. Ich war diesem Kerl auf Gedeih und Verderb ausgeliefert und konnte nichts dagegen unternehmen. Ein Umstand, der mir noch nie untergekommen war und den ich durch waghalsige und alles andere als mutige Flüchte immer wieder verhindert hatte.
   »Eine Klinge, überaus gut geschmiedet und sehr wertvoll. An ihr lagen ein Zwerg, ein Mensch, ein Gnom und ein Nachtelf Hand an. Geschmiedet in heißen Feuern, mit einem edlen Rubin verziert.«
   »Tut mir Leid, aber -«
   Ich zuckte zusammen, als der Dolch mühelos mein Hemd zerriss. Der kleine Schnitt war nach wie vor offen, Blut tropfte langsam und zäh aus ihm. Das harte Metall fuhr langsam meiner Haut hinab und hinterließ dabei einen kalten Schauer. 
   »Erzähl mir nicht, dass du sie nicht hättest! Ich weiß, dass du sie mir geklaut hast! Ich habe dich damals in dem Gasthaus gesehen, wie du in den Zimmern herumgeschnüffelt hast!«
   Ich hielt den Atem an. Angstschweiß stand auf meiner Stirn. Diesmal gab es keinen Ausweg, den ich hätte einschlagen können. 
   »Ich wette, du hast das gute Stück verkauft, nicht wahr?!«
   Ich überlegte keinen Augenblick, sondern stimmte nur mit einem Kopfnicken zu. Es würde das Beste sein, wenn der Besitzer nicht wusste, dass ich das gesuchte Kurzschwert gerade an meiner Seite, versteckt unter dem Umhang, trug.
Eine Hand, die von schwarzen Samt bedeckt wurde, langte zu der Kapuze und zog sie zurück. Überrascht blickte ich in ein bekanntes, Gesicht, nämlich das einer überaus hübschen Elfe. Ihr silbrig glänzendes Haar war kurz gehalten und hinten zu einem Zopf zusammen gebunden, die kleine Nase zuckte vor Missbilligung, und ihre saphirblauen, leuchtenden Augen, die keine Pupillen besaßen, sahen mich mit unversöhnlicher Wut an. Einige Zornesfalten bildeten sich auf der leicht rosa schimmernden Haut.
Ich hatte die Frau an einem Abend vollkommen betrunken in der besten Taverne der Stadt angetroffen. Besser gesagt, sie hatte mich dabei erwischt, wie ich die Räume inspizierte und nach wertvoller Beute durchsuchte. Da ich nichts fand, kam sie mir gerade recht, und ich hatte ihr ohne allzu große Probleme das Schwert vom Gürtel abgenommen. Sie wollte mir zwar lallend hinterher torkeln, aber da war ich bereits in der feiernden Menge untergetaucht.
   Anscheinend hatte ich jedoch die Elfe unterschätzt. Sie hatte sich mein Gesicht gemerkt und mich auch noch gefunden, was nicht einmal den Stadtwachen gelungen war, die mich nun schon seit Wochen suchten. Ich betrachtete kurz ihre spitzen Ohren, die zwischen den Haaren hinaus stachen und ebenso wie ihre Nase unaufhörlich zuckten, bis ich ihren Blick erwiderte. Allerdings nur kurz, denn ich konnte ihm keine Sekunde stand halten.
   Einen Moment sagte niemand etwas, dann meinte sie mit einer fast schon freudig klingenden Stimme: »Du wirst sühnen müssen. Bei einem Kampf auf Leben und Tod. Hier und jetzt.«
   Sogleich erhob sie sich von ihrem Stuhl, tat einen kurzen Schritt zurück und sah mich auffordernd mit einem Glühen in den kalten Augen an. Mein Blick glitt über ihren Körper. Unter dem langen Mantel konnte ich deutliche Ausbuchtungen erkennen. Sie trug darunter mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine leichte Rüstung, die bereits zu dick war, als dass ich sie mit meinem Kurzschwert hätte durchstoßen können. Meine Kleidung aus Stoff würde mir hingegen keinerlei Schutz bieten.
   Ich warf dem dicken Wirt einen kurzen, nach Hilfe flehenden Blick zu. Er schüttelte unmerklich den Kopf. Von seiner Seite aus hatte ich also mit keiner Unterstützung zu rechnen. Ich zitterte inzwischen wie dürres Herbstlaub in einem starken Wind. _Das ist also mein Tod... nicht von einer Wache, sondern von einer Nachtelfe, die ich mal beklaut habe?!_
   Beinahe zugleich reifte eine Idee in meinen Kopf, die ebenso waghalsig wie wahnsinnig war. Doch sie war die einzige, die mir spontan einfiel.
   Mit Mühe gelang es mir, mein Zittern zu unterdrücken. Geschlossenen Auges überdachte ich noch ein letztes Mal meine Lage. Stellte mir vor, wie ich gleich fliehen würde. Falls mir mein Vorhaben gelingen mochte. Schließlich schaute ich sie wieder mit einem schiefen Lächeln an, das meine Nervosität widerspiegelte. Ihr Blick hatte sich nicht von mich abgewandt, sie beobachtete jede meiner Bewegungen.
   Ich packte meinen Krug noch ein wenig fester, dann warf ich ihn mit aller Kraft nach ihrem Kopf. Geschickt duckte sie sich unter meinem Humpen weg, konnte jedoch ihrem eigenen nicht mehr ausweichen. Met spritzte ihr in die Augen, während sie fluchend und zeternd hin fiel. Ich wartete nicht, bis sie ihr Augenlicht wieder erlangt hatte, sondern lief, beflügelt von meiner Furcht und so schnell mich meine Beine trugen, aus der Taverne hinaus. Draußen sah ich mich nur einen winzig kleinen Augenblick um, dann stürmte ich zu einem der leerstehenden Häuser, die dicht an dicht nebeneinander standen, und versteckte mich hinter ihm. Leise schnaufend lugte ich um die Ecke.
   Nur einen Augenblick später stand die Elfe in der Gasse. Mit verklebtem Haar und nun einem Langschwert in der Hand, schaute sie wutentbrannt die Straße auf und ab, bis sie schließlich ihrem Unmut lautstark Luft machte und in die Nacht schrie: »Ich finde dich, Drênak! Ich finde dich, du feiger Hund!«
   Während sie weitere Verwünschungen gegen mich, meine Eltern, meine Großeltern und all jenen, die mir einmal folgen sollten, ausstieß, lehnte ich mich gegen die morsche Wand. Ich versuchte jetzt gar nicht mehr, gegen das Zittern anzukämpfen, dass wieder meinen gesamten Körper erobert hatte. Der Schweiß stand noch immer auf meiner Stirn und floss ihr geradezu in Strömen herunter. _Lieber feige als tot, meine Liebe. Lieber feige als tot._
   Mit einer etwas gefestigteren Miene verzog ich mich in die Dunkelheit zwischen den Hütten, die der Mond nicht zu erhellen vermochte, und bahnte mir meinen Weg zwischen den Häusern hindurch tiefer in die Stadt hinein.


----------



## Dracun (16. November 2007)

net schlecht net schlecht........aber so langsam will(würde ich gerne ) mehr über Drênak erfahren ...........also bitte mehr stuff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wizo (17. November 2007)

Sehr geil, gefällt mir wirklich richtig gut... bitte mehr :>


----------



## Al Fifino (18. November 2007)

*Kapitel 1*​
Atunâ war bester Laune und schritt dementsprechend beherzt aus. Sie ging mit solch einer Eile durch die mit Menschen gefüllten Gassen von Stormwind, dass ihr manche Leute hinterher starrten und sich fragen, wie sie mit ihrer schweren Rüstung gekleidet so schnell ihrem  Ziel entgegen schreiten konnte.
   Tatsächlich war heute der wohl schönste Tag im Leben der Elfe. Sie strich sich ihr silbernes Haar aus dem Gesicht und hinter die spitzen Ohren, während sie sich zwischen den Menschen hindurch drängelte und darauf achtete, keinen Zwergen oder Gnomen zu treten. Schon einmal war ihr das, natürlich aus Versehen, passiert, und es hatte sie viel Zeit gekostet, den wütenden Krieger aus dem kleinen Bergvolk wieder zu beruhigen. Er hatte so lange gemeckert und peinliche Blicke auf die Frau gezogen, bis sie ihm schließlich ein paar Silbermünzen in die Hand gedrückt und sich danach schleunigst aus dem Staub gemacht hatte.
   Jetzt hätte nicht einmal ein solcher Vorfall ihre Freude gedämpft. Ihre Hand schloss sich instinktiv noch ein wenig fester um den Brief, den sie noch am frühen Morgen erhalten hatte, und in Gedanken wiederholte sie noch einmal die Worte, die auf dem rauen Pergament geschrieben standen.

_
Kommen Sie umgehend zum Gefängnis._​
   Darunter konnte man eine verschnörkelte Unterschrift erkennen. Für viele war das ein unverständlicher Satz, Atunâ hingegen spornte er geradezu an, und sie beschleunigte ihren Schritt noch einmal. Mit klopfendem Herzen quetschte sie sich durch die bunte Masse, die laut schnatternd an ihr vorbei zog. 
   Schließlich hatte sie die Innenstadt erreicht. Schon von weitem hatte sie das riesige, einer Festung gleichende Gebäude gesehen, zu dem sie unterwegs war: das Verließ der Stadt, von dicken, hohen und mit Moos bewachsenen Mauern umgeben und nur über ein einziges Tor begehbar, das nur ein paar Schritte von ihr entfernt in der Mauer klaffte wie das aufgerissene Maul eines Tieres. 
   Kaum hatte sie es erreicht und die Zugbrücke, die über den Wassergraben führte, betreten, als sie auch schon von einem aufmerksamen Wächter, bewaffnet mit einer Hellebarde, aufgehalten wurde. »Stop, Mylady! Keinen Schritt weiter!«
   Gehorsam blieb Atunâ stehen. Ihre blauen Augen funkelten geheimnisvoll, ein strahlendes Lächeln umspielte ihre Lippen. »Was wollt Ihr von mir?«
   Sie konnte deutlich hören, wie der Mann schluckte, und geradezu spüren, wie ihm heiß wurde. Sie wusste genau, wie sie ihre Schönheit einzusetzen hatte, wenn es denn erforderlich war. Nach einer kurzen Pause, in der die Augen der Stadtwache ihren gesamten Körper hinab- und wieder hinaufgefahren waren, antwortete diese: »Ich muss Euch fragen, was Ihr hier zu tun gedenkt, Mylady.«
   Sie reichte ihm mit einer schwungvollen Bewegung den kleinen Zettel. »Bitte sehr, mein Hübscher!«
   Der Mann räusperte sich lautstark, sie konnte ihm seine Verlegenheit selbst unter dem Visier ansehen. Nachdem er das Pergament kurz begutachtet hatte, machte er den Weg frei, verbeugte sich kurz und erwiderte: »Willkommen im Kerker, Mylady.«
   Vergnügt schritt Atunâ an dem Menschen vorbei. Hätte es ihre Rüstung zugelassen, so wäre sie sicherlich vor Freude in die Luft gesprungen. Doch ein zweiter Wächter eilte auf die Frau zu. Er trug den selben Harnisch wie sein Kamerad am Tor, jedoch keinerlei Waffen und auch keinen Helm. So konnte sie sein freundliches Lächeln nur allzu gut erkennen, als er sprach: »Ich muss Euch bitten, Eure Waffen abzugeben, Mylady.«
   Die Elfe zog zuerst eine Schnute, die ihr den Anschein gab, als habe der Mann gerade ihren Stolz verletzt. Dann jedoch zog sie seufzend ihr Langschwert sowie den Dolch aus ihrem Gürtel und überreichte beide Klingen dem Wärter, der sie sofort an sich nahm und von dannen ging.
   Sie sah ihm noch kurz nach, dann ging die Elfe eilig über den schmalen und um das gesamte Verließ führenden, gepflasterten Hof auf die nächstliegende Tür zu. Sie wollte gerade die hölzerne Pforte öffnen, als sie wie von Geisterhand nach innen aufschwang.
   Vor ihr stand ein älterer Mann, der, wie scheinbar jeder hier, einen Brustpanzer mit dem Zeichen von Stormwind, einen Löwenkopf auf blauem Grund, trug. Er lächelte sie durch einen dichten, braunen Vollbart an, und auch seine grünen Augen blitzten vor Freude. »Atunâ Silverarrow! Wie schön, Euch zu sehen!«
   Mit einem breiten Lächeln senkte die Angesprochene kurz ihr Haupt und entgegnete: »Das Vergnügen liegt ganz auf meiner Seite, Xaviar. Wie ich sehe, seid Ihr kein Ritter mehr?«
   Er lachte laut, während die Elfe eintrat und sich aufmerksam umsah. Sie befand sich in einem Gang, der nur von Fackeln erhellt wurde. In den Wänden fand sich keine einzige weitere Tür, was sie stutzig machte. Atunâ verkniff sich jedoch eine Frage und horchte lieber auf die Antwort des Menschen. »Nun, ich wurde auf Geheiß der Kommandeure hierher versetzt. Und ich bin froh darüber, mein Leben nicht mehr im Kampf gegen die Geißel oder die Horde riskieren zu müssen!«
   Die Elfe entgegnete mit einem sanften Lächeln: »Das kann ich nur zu gut verstehen. Doch ich komme aus einem anderen Grund als den eines Wiedersehens. Habt Ihr tatsächlich das, was ich hoffe?«
   »Oh ja, das haben wir.« Mit einem Zwinkern schritt der Kämpfer voran, und Atunâ folgte ihm. Sie konnte inzwischen ihre Angespanntheit und Freude auf das nun Kommende nur noch schwer unterdrücken. _Gleich ist es also soweit..._
   Nachdem sie dem Gang eine quälend lange Zeit gefolgt war, kam eine Tür in Sichtweite. Sie war aus Eisen gebaut und mit soliden Querstangen verstärkt. Dieses kleine Bollwerk ohne den passenden Schlüssel aufzubrechen, würde geraume Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. 
   Mit einem Lächeln schob der Mann einen kleinen, goldenen Schlüssel in eine fast nicht zu erkennende Vertiefung und drehte ihn einmal um. Dann sprach er ein Atunâ unbekanntes Wort, das sie selbst nicht noch einmal hätte aussprechen können, so verworren klang es. 
   Die Wirkung trat beinahe sofort ein. Lautes, seufzendes Klirren und Knarren war zu hören, als die dicken Bolzen der Pforte ihre Löcher im kalten Stein verließen, um die Sperre aufzuheben. Es hörte sich beinahe an, als säßen kleine Männlein in dem Metall und mühten sich ab, um die Tür nicht mehr zu versperren.
   Dann schwang sie Zoll um Zoll nach innen auf.


----------



## Al Fifino (19. November 2007)

***​
Meine Augen waren geschlossen, doch die Sonne schien mühelos zwischen ihnen hindurch. Sie wärmte meine Haut, mein Gesicht, meinen gesamten Körper. Der Geruch nach frischen Graß und aufgeworfener Erde stieg mir in die Nase und kitzelte sie leicht.
   Meine Lider öffneten sich. Ich erblickte Blumen, die neben mir standen. Eine unendlich weite, bunte Wiese, die erst im Horizont endete. Sie erstreckte sich über mein gesamtes Blickfeld und wurde nirgends von einer Baumreihe, einem Dorf oder gar einer Stadt in ihrem Wachstum behindert. Es war beinahe wie ein Paradies.
   Mein Mund verzog sich zu einem Lächeln. Ich blieb auch weiterhin auf dem Rücken liegen, sah keinen Grund darin, aufzustehen und umher zu wandeln. Irgendwo in mir wusste ich, dass dieses Fleckchen Erde unendlich weit ging, ich ein Ende niemals erreichen würde, selbst wenn ich mich auf den Weg machte, um eines zu suchen.
   Plötzlich flackerte das Licht, Dunkelheit verwebte mit der Helligkeit. Ein beklommenes Gefühl machte sich in mir breit, als meine Augen die Sonne fixierten. Sie war keine goldene Schreibe mehr, sondern eine unförmige Kugel, die in Flammen stand. Ihr flackerndes Licht gab dem Schatten mehr als genügend Platz, um einen Großteil der Erde einzunehmen. Angst kroch in jeden meiner Knochen. Jetzt wollte ich aufstehen, und mit Schrecken stellte ich fest, dass ich kein Glied rühren konnte. Nicht einmal meine Finger wollten sich bewegen. Ich war gefangen, obwohl keine einzige Kette meinen Körper fesselte.
   Bis mir die Kälte bewusst wurde, die ich an meiner Seite spürte. Hektisch wandte ich meinen Kopf ein wenig, um einen besseren Blick darauf werfen zu können.
   Hartes Eisen hatte sich von einem Moment auf den anderen um meine Arme geschlungen und hielten mich fest. Dafür gehorchte mir alle anderen Muskeln wieder. Voller Panik schrie ich auf, strampelte mit den Beinen, riss den Kopf herum &#8211;
   Und spürte einen brennenden Schmerz auf meiner Wange. Vor meinen Augen wurde es kurzzeitig sehr hell, fast so, als habe die Sonne wieder zu ihrer alten Stärke gefunden. Dann jedoch kehrte das flackernde Licht wieder zurück, und meine Sicht klärte sich.
   Ich erblickte einen gerüsteten Menschen vor mir, der mich dreckig unter seinem Helm angrinste. »Hör auf mit diesem Geschrei, du feiger Hund! Das kannst du dir für den Schafsrichter sparen!« Mit einem schallenden Gelächter drehte er sich wieder um und schritt zu dem hölzernen Tisch, bei dem einer seiner Kameraden saß. Dieser hatte inzwischen den Helm abgenommen und war mit der Hand durch sein kurzes, lockiges Haar gefahren. Jetzt unterhielt er sich mit dem Wärter, der mich mithilfe einer Ohrfeige in die Realität zurückgeholt hatte. »Komm endlich her, die Karten und der Einsatz warten nicht ewig!«
   Gehorsam setzte sich der Mann, und die beiden fingen an, fröhlich mit den kleinen Papierchen auf die Tafel zu hauen und den anderen grölend auszulachen, verlor er ein Spiel.
   Mir hingegen wurde wieder die gegenwärtige Situation bewusst. Das, wovor ich mich so lange gefürchtet und ich stets zu verhindern gesucht hatte, war eingetreten: Bei einem meiner Einbrüche war die Stadtwache aufgetaucht, das Haus innerhalb weniger Augenblicke umstellt gewesen und ich dingfest gemacht worden. Sie überraschten mich, als ich mich durch das winzige Fenster gequetscht hatte. Mein Versuch, mich drinnen zu verstecken, blieb unfruchtbar. So hatte man mich also beim Einbruch in ein Waisenheim erwischt. 
   Noch immer verfluchte ich den Umstand, ausgerechnet in einem Haus, das von kleinen, wehrlosen und daher ungefährlichen Kindern bewohnt wurde, geschnappt worden zu sein. Ich hatte immer gehofft, dass diese Stunde in einer weitaus prächtigeren Umgebung kommen würde. 
   Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, diese Stunde würde niemals kommen. Jetzt wartete ich hier, angekettet an der Wand, auf meine gerechte Strafe. Ich betete dafür, dass sie einigermaßen milde ausfallen würde, hatte ich bisher doch niemanden verletzt oder gar getötet. Tatsächlich glaubte ich so fest daran, dass ich mit einem hoch erhobenen Kopf und viel Hoffnung im Herzen auf den Richter wartete.
   Nur einen Augenblick später vernahm ich ein Knirschen, das von der Tür ausging. Unruhe befiel meine Wachen: sie schmissen ihre Karten auf den Tisch, packten schnellstmöglich das bisschen Kupfer ein, um das sie gespielt hatten, und nahmen rechts und links von der Tür Haltung an.
   Die eiserne Pforte bewegte sich sehr zäh, als sie aufschwang. Meine Augen hefteten sich auf den entstandenen Eingang. Und ein flaues Gefühl kam in meinem Magen auf, das mir nicht eben Mut schenkte.


----------



## Al Fifino (20. November 2007)

Ein breiter Mann trat ein. Auch er war in einer Rüstung von Stormwind gekleidet. Ich erkannte ihn sofort wieder: es handelte sich um meinen alter Kommandeur, Xaviar Lightbringer. Seines Zeichens treuer Ritter und Paladin, der viele Schlachten geschlagen und unter dem ich schon vor langer Zeit nicht minder treu gedient hatte als er der Krone. Noch mehr Hoffnung flammte in mir auf: er war schon immer ein gnädiger Mann gewesen, der durchaus einige Fehltaten durchgehen ließ.
   Mein eben noch erfreutes Gesicht erfror geradezu in einer Schreckensmaske, als ich die zweite Person sah, die durch den steinernen Türrahmen trat: es war niemand anderes als die Elfe, die ich damals beklaut und der ich erst letztens entflohen war. Ihr schönes Lächeln glich für mich einer unverhohlenen Spottgrimasse. Mein Herz, eben noch voller Mut, wurde klein und mickrig und verschwand in der unteren Magengegend, um sich dort zu verstecken. 
   Sie trug keinerlei Waffe, jedenfalls keine offensichtliche. Doch ich war mir sicher, dass sie das Kurzschwert, welches ich ihr einst abgenommen hatte, unter ihrem leuchtend roten Stoffumhang versteckt hielt. Sie würde es sicherlich nicht mehr aus dem Auge lassen. Nicht, nachdem ich es so leicht geklaut hatte.
   Sie trat einige Schritte an mich heran. Ihre Bewegungen waren geschmeidig, das Gesicht wunderschön. Jetzt konnte ich ihr jedoch nichts abgewinnen. Ihre Augen, blau schimmernd wie ein Saphir, strahlten eine Kälte aus, die mich frösteln ließen, und gleichzeitig eine Wut, vor der ich am liebsten schreiend davongerannt wäre. Ein Lächeln umspielte ihre Lippen, das mir unmissverständlich klar machte, dass mein letztes Stündlein geschlagen hatte.
   Schließlich blieb sie nur eine Handbreit von mir entfernt stehen. Ich konnte ihren warmen Atem auf meiner Haut spüren, ihr nach wie vor zu einem Zopf gebundenes Haar riechen. Unwillkürlich drehte ich meinen Kopf zur Seite, um sie nicht ansehen zu müssen.
   Ich konnte sie leise und höhnisch lachen hören. »Was denn, Drênak? Selbst jetzt bist du zu feige, um mir ins Auge zu blicken?«
   Ihre Hand packte mich am Kinn und drehte meinen Kopf gewaltsam wieder herum. Ich konnte wetten, dass Panik in meinen Augen lag, während ich ihren Blick erwiderte. »Lasst mich in Ruhe!«, presste ich zwischen den geschlossenen Zähnen hervor.
   »Oh nein, mein Lieber, das werde ich nicht.« Sie grinste breit, während sie weiter sprach: »Ich werde dabei sein, wenn du deine verfluchte Seele aushauchst. Und ich werde jede Minute genießen, in der du gequält und...«
   Ihre Augen waren zu meinem Hals hinunter gewandert und sahen das kleine goldene Ding, welches um ihn baumelte. Ihre Hand ließ von meinem Kinn ab und nahm vorsichtig das Amulett in die Hand. 
   »Finger weg!« Mein Kopf zuckte nach vorne, ich versuchte, ihr in die Finger zu beißen. Leider kam ich nicht bis zu ihnen heran, so dass ich sie nun mit gefletschten Zähnen ansah. 
   Ihr Grinsen war einem schmalen Lächeln gewichen. So leise, dass nur ich es vernehmen konnte, flüsterte sie: »Ich glaube, das nehme ich als persönliche Wiedergutmachung.« Mit diesen Worten fingerte sie kurz an mir herum, bis sie das lederne Band, an dem der kleine, in Silber gefasste Edelstein hing, gelöst hatte. Mit einem triumphierenden Lächeln hielt sie es in ihrer Hand und ließ es vor meinen Augen hin- und her baumeln. 
   Meine Wut war ins Unermessliche gestiegen, und ich vergaß sogar meine Furcht vor der Elfe, die mich noch vor kurzem hatte umbringen wollen. Es kostete mich viel Beherrschung, doch so gut es eben ging, ließ ich mir nichts anmerken.
   Die Stimme des ehemaligen Ritter erklang. »Löst seine Kette von dem Haken, und bringt ihn nach draußen.«
   Eine der Wache tat, wie ihr geheißen, und eilte mit einem winzigen Schlüssel zu mir heran. Das Schloss, an dem die Fesseln direkt über meinem Kopf angesperrt waren, wurde quietschend aufgesperrt. Einen Moment später sackte die Kette, welche nun meine beiden Arme verband, nach unten.
   Ich zögerte keinen weiteren Augenblick. Mit einem einzigen Schritt war ich an der Elfe heran, packte sie an den Schultern und riss sie energisch herum. Von dem unvermuteten Kraftakt vollkommen überrumpelt, keuchte sie nur auf und leistete nicht die geringste Gegenwehr. Rasch legte ich ihr die Kette um den Hals. Das kalte und spröde Eisen schnitt ihr empfindlich in das weiche Fleisch. 
   Die Wache, welche neben mir stand, zog geistesgegenwärtig sein Schwert und erhob es bereits, um mir den Kopf zu spalten, als ich einen kleine Bewegung zur Seite machte und so meine Gefangene zwischen mich und dem Kämpfer brachte. Sofort ließ dieser von dem Versuch ab, mich anzugreifen, und seine Klinge verharrte stattdessen unheilvoll in der Luft.
   Hektisch griff ich mit meinen beiden Händen unter den flatternden Umhang der Elfe. Meine Fesseln spannten sich noch ein wenig mehr um ihren Hals, und ich konnte ein protestierendes Schnappen nach Luft hören, bis ich fand, wonach ich suchte: tatsächlich hatte sie ihr Kurzschwert nicht am Tor abgegeben, sondern hinter die Mauer geschmuggelt. Eine äußerst schlechte Idee, wie sie nun feststellen musste, als ich ihr die Waffe an die Kehle hielt.
   Der zweite Wächter hatte inzwischen seine Überraschung abgeworfen, ebenfalls sein Schwert gezogen und versperrte mir nun den Eingang. Xaviar Lightbringer´s Gesicht hatte einen ernsten Ausdruck angenommen, doch er kam mir keinen Schritt näher. Als alter Stratege und Kämpfer wusste er nur zu gut, dass er in diesem Augenblick nichts für die Elfe unternehmen konnte.
   Diese hatte inzwischen wieder genug Luft gesammelt, um mir ins Ohr zu zischen: »Du dreckiger, feiger Sohn einer Hündin!«
   Mein Kopf befand sich gleich neben ihrem, damit ich ihr über die Schulter schauen und einen guten Überblick bewahren konnte. Mit einem fiesen Lächeln erwiderte ich: »Lieber feige als tot, Mylady, lieber feige als tot. Und übrigens, ich glaube, Ihr besitzt etwas, das mir gehört. Hättet Ihr wohl die Güte, es mir wieder zu überreichen?«
   Zähneknirschend ließ sie den Anhänger in meine offene Hand plumpsen, die ich an ihrem Körper vorbei ausgestreckt hatte. Hastig steckte ich ihn in meine Hosentasche, wobei ich ihr wieder gefährlich die Luft abschnitt. Komischerweise fühlte ich keinerlei Mitleid mit ihr. 
   Ich gab der Frau einen leichten Stoß in den Rücken. Gehorsam machte sie einen Schritt nach den anderen, während ich mit einer möglichst gefährlich klingenden Stimme meinte: »Ihr tätet gut daran, mich passieren zu lassen, Lightbringer, oder dieses wunderschöne und kampfeswütige Weib liegt gleich ohne Kopf auf dem Boden!«
   Der Angesprochene schien noch einen Moment lang zu überlegen, denn seine Stirn legte sich in Falten und der braune Bart raschelte leicht, als ob sein Oberkiefer auf dem unteren mahlte. Dann trat er zögerlich einen Schritt zur Seite und von der Tür weg. Zu seinen Mannen gewandt, sagte er: »Lasst ihn passieren! Wir dürfen die Gefangene nicht gefährden!«
   »Ganz genau!« Erfreut darüber, dass mein Vorhaben so gut klappte, lief ich an ihm vorbei, wobei ich immer darauf achtete, die Elfe zwischen ihm und mir zu haben. Kurz, bevor ich hinaus ging, fiel mir eine überaus gute Idee ein. Ich blieb noch einmal stehen und erwiderte mit zuckersüßem Lächeln: »Darf ich wohl um den Schlüssel für diese Zelle bitten, Mylord?«
   Selbst jetzt bewahrte der Paladin eiserne Ruhe, als er, diesmal ohne Zögern, der Elfe den goldenen Schlüssel überreichte und diese ihn mit eindeutigem Widerwillen an mir weitergab. »Vielen Dank, Mylord. Eure Gastfreundschaft war zu gütig, doch ich glaube, ich werde sie so schnell nicht wieder beanspruchen.« Lachend zog ich meine Gefangene hinter mir her. Kaum standen wir im Korridor, als die eiserne Tür auch schon ins Schloss fiel und mir damit die Sicht auf die Wächter versperrte. Die Bolzen rasteten beruhigend laut ein.
   So weit, so gut. Ich stand auf dem menschenleeren Gang, der alle paar Schritt mehr schlecht als recht von Fackeln beleuchtet wurde. Dafür hatte ich nicht den blassesten Schimmer, in welche Richtung ich nun gehen sollte. Einen winzig kleinen Moment lang überlegte ich, ob ich meine Gefangene fragen sollte, doch beinahe sofort ließ ich von diesem Gedanken wieder ab. Sie hätte mich garantiert den falschen Weg entlang geschickt, und am Ende wäre ich wieder in die Hände der Wächter geraten.
   So vertraute ich vollkommen auf mein Glück, wandte mich nach links und schuppste die Elfe den Gang entlang. Aufmerksam sah ich mich immer wieder um, vor allem in meinen Rücken. Ich war noch lange nicht außer Gefahr, die Wachen mochten vielleicht bereits die Aufmerksamkeit ihrer Kameraden erregt haben. Dann würde das gesamte Gefängnis nach mir suchen, und meine Chancen, lebendig und wohlbehalten hier heraus zu kommen, würden noch ein gutes Stück sinken.
   Als ich mich schon wunderte, warum sie nichts mehr sagte, meckerte die Elfe bereits wieder los: »Warum hältst du mich noch immer gefangen?! Das ist eines mutigen Recken unwürdig, mit einer Geisel herum zu laufen!«
   »Ah ja? Nun, dann bin ich eben kein mutiger Recke, sondern ein feiger Schurke. Zufrieden?« Ich trieb sie zu einer schnelleren Gehweise an, aus Furcht, dass mich etwaige Verfolger tatsächlich noch einholen sollten. Ein weiterer Gedanke bereitete mir Sorgen: Draußen warteten Bogenschützen und Wachen an den Toren auf mich. Ich würde sie nicht einfach so passieren können, jedenfalls nicht ohne die richtige Tarnung.
   Mein Blick fiel auf ihren tiefroten Umhang. Abrupt blieb ich stehen. Die Kette spannte sich einmal öfters und drückte ihre Kehle zusammen. Kurz würgte sie, dann wirbelte sie mit einem überaus wütenden Gesichtsausdruck herum und spie mir ins Gesicht: »Was sollte das?!«
   »Klappe, und zieht sofort den Mantel aus! Ich glaube, ich werde ihn draußen benötigen!« Meine Antwort war scharf wie die Klinge, welche noch immer an ihrem Hals anlag. Ohne eine weitere Bemerkung, dafür jedoch begleitet von einem giftigen Blick, riss sie das gewünschte Objekt förmlich von sich, warf es mir um und band die Kordel äußerst schlampig fest. Sie würde eine Weile halten, und ich hoffte ohnehin, nicht mehr allzu lange in den Mauern gefangen zu sein.
   »Weiter!« Ich drehte meine Gefangene wieder gewaltsam um und eilte mit ihr dem Korridor entlang. 
   Mein Herz machte geradezu einen Sprung, als ich in nicht allzu weiter Ferne eine hölzerne Tür sah. Kleine Löcher klafften in ihr, und durch diese konnte ich helles Tageslicht hinein dringen sehen. Ich stachelte meine Gefangene noch einmal an, sich einen Schritt schneller zu bewegen, und riss die Tür auf.
   Warme Luft strömte mir entgegen, ebenso wie das vereinzelte Zwitschern der Vögel. Ich sog alles in mich auf, schloss für einen Moment die Augen und seufzte leise: »Freiheit...«
   »Eine trügerische Freiheit, in der du nicht allzu lange bleiben wirst!« Die Elfe stand zwar mit ihrem Rücken zu mir gewandt, doch sie wusste nach wie vor genau, wie sie mir jeden schönen Moment vermiesen konnte. Ich überlegte einen Augenblick, dann hob ich die Kette von ihrem Hals weg, umschlang stattdessen ihre Taille und drückte sie eng an mich. Das Kurzschwert verdeckte ich unter meinen Umhang und piekste ihr damit unangenehm in die Hüfte, dort, wo ihr Brustpanzer endete und ihren verwundbaren Körper preis gab. Leise zischte ich ihr zu: »Eine falsche Bewegung, und Ihr werdet bluten. Kapiert?«
   Sie sah mich mit einem Blick an, der zwischen Hass und Hoffnung auf eine baldige Befreiung hin- und herwechselte, doch sie nickte leicht.
   Ohne ein weiteres Wort drängte ich sie über den Hof zum Tor. Den ersten Wächter, der eben die Waffen der Elfe holen wollte und uns aufforderte, doch einen Augenblick zu warten, überhörte ich einfach. Die Frau hingegen wollte schon stehen bleiben und etwas anderes erwidern, als ich sie unter dem verwirrten Blick des Mannes weiter zerrte. Zu meiner Erleichterung blieb er nur stehen und sah uns nach.
   Sein Kamerad hingegen war hartnäckiger und stellte sich mir in den Weg, kaum dass mich seine Augen erblickten. Mit einem breiten Lächeln, welches ich durch das geöffnete Visier erkennen konnte, und mit glänzenden Augen fragte er meine unfreiwillige Begleiterin: »Habt Ihr gefunden, was Ihr suchtet, Mylady?«
   Bevor sie den Mund öffnen konnte, kam ich ihr zuvor: »Natürlich hat sie das. Und jetzt macht bitte Platz, wir haben es sehr eilig.« 
   Ich wartete nicht, bis der Wächter eine Antwort geben konnte, sondern ließ ihn einfach stehen und lief mit der Elfe an meiner Seite durch das Tor und auf die Zugbrücke.
   Beinahe sofort hörte ich hinter mir seine Stimme: »Einen Moment!«
   Daraufhin blieb die Elfe stehen. Gezwungenermaßen tat ich es ihr gleich: wäre ich einfach weiter gelaufen und hätte sie hinter mir her geschleift, so wäre der Verdacht des Wachmanns ins Unermessliche gestiegen. 
   Ihre Augen sprachen Bände, ganz zu schweigen von ihrem überheblichen Grinsen. Sie glaubte ebenso fest wie ich, dass meine abenteuerliche Flucht hier ein Ende haben würde. Ich schloss für einen Moment die Augen, atmete tief ein. Drehte mich zu dem Mann um, genau so, dass meine Gefangene zwischen mir und ihm stand und sie so die Klinge verdeckte, die auf ihren Unterleib zielte. Dann erwiderte ich möglichst ruhig: »Was ist?«
   Meine Stimme zitterte leicht, und ich verfluchte zutiefst diesen Umstand. Mein Gegenüber kam langsam, Schritt für Schritt, näher. »Entschuldigt meine Frage, aber... dürfte ich wohl Euer Gesicht sehen?«
   Hätte ich den Versuch unternommen, einfach weg zu laufen, bestand zwar die nicht geringe Chance, ihm zu entfliehen. Allerdings wusste dann das ganze Gefängnis, dass ein Häftling ausgebrochen war, und die Treibjagd würde beginnen. Dabei sah es mein Plan vor, erst einmal unerkannt zu bleiben und möglichst viel Zeit zu gewinnen.
   So viel also zu meinem genialen Plan. Ich hatte erwartet, viel früher ausfindig gemacht zu werden, wieder gefangen genommen und in das nächste Verließ gesteckt zu werden. Stattdessen war so lange nichts passiert. Und jetzt, so kurz vor dem Ziel, sollte er scheitern?
   »Hamon!«
   Überrascht drehte sich der Wächter um. Sein Kamerad, jener von der Waffenabgabe, winkte ihm eilig zu. »Schnell, komm!« Nur einen Augenblick später war er durch die Tür verschwunden, aus der ich in die Freiheit getreten war.
   Der Wächter warf mir noch einen skeptischen Blick zu, bis sich sein Mund schließlich wieder öffnete. Mein gesamter Körper verkrampfte aus Furcht vor den Worten, die meine Ohren vernehmen würden.
   »Noch einen schönen Tag, Mylady.«
   Der Mann machte auf dem Absatz kehrt und rannte mit scheppernder Rüstung dem vorausgeeilten Wachmann hinterher.
   Ich entließ stoßweise die in mir angestaute Luft. Ein Hochgefühl nahm von mir Besitz, breitete sich überall in mir aus. Ich konnte es in meinen Zehen, Fingerspitzen und vor allem in meinem Kopf fühlen, wo es eine geradezu berauschende Wirkung hinterließ.
   Dann wurde es urplötzlich gedämpft, als ich mir meiner noch immer gefährlichen Lage bewusst wurde. Ich schlang meinen Arm noch ein wenig mehr um die Taille der Elfe, die mich mit einem entgeisterten Blick anstarrte, überquerte zügig die Brücke und zog sie mit mir tief in die vorbeischwappende Menschenmenge hinein.


----------



## Al Fifino (22. November 2007)

*Kapitel 2*​
Atunâ wachte urplötzlich auf.
   Instinktiv wollte sie zu ihrem Langschwert greifen, als sie bemerkte, dass ihre Hände hinter einem dicken, hölzernen Balken gefesselt waren und sie selbst auf einem kleinen Hocker saß.
   Leise fluchend rief sie sich selbst zur Ordnung. Natürlich konnte sie sich keinen Zoll weit rühren. Der feige Gauner, der mit ihr als Geisel aus dem Gefängnis geflohen war, hatte dafür Vorkehrungen getroffen.
   Die Nachtelfe ließ ihren Blick schweifen. Obwohl tiefste Finsternis herrschte, hatte Atunâ doch keine Schwierigkeiten dabei, jeden noch so kleinen Gegenstand zu erkennen. Eine überaus nützliche Gabe ihres Volkes, die sie schon des öfteren zum Verderben ihrer Feinde genutzt hatte.
   Ein grauenerregendes Geräusch drang an ihr Ohr. Sie zweifelte keinen Moment lang daran, dass es auch der Grund für ihr Erwachen gewesen war. Sie brauchte nicht lange zu suchen, um die Quelle des Lärms zu entdecken: eine Gestalt, die einen purpurnen Umhang trug, lag auf dem einzigen Bett in dem kleinen Raum und schnarchte lautstark vor sich hin.
   Am liebsten hätte sich die Frau selbst geohrfeigt, wäre dies ihr nur möglich gewesen. _Wie konnte ich auch nur so dumm sein und das Kurzschwert mitnehmen?! Er wusste ganz genau, dass ich es dabei hatte..._
   Sie warf dem Schlafenden einen letzten zornigen Blick zu, dann unterzog sie den Raum erneut einer eingehenden Untersuchung, in der Hoffnung, irgend etwas zu finden, dass ihr helfen mochte, sich von den Fesseln zu befreien.
   Doch ihre Suche blieb erfolglos. Ein alter morscher Schrank stand in der einen, ein gebrechlich wirkender Stuhl in einer anderen Ecke. Überhaupt war die Kammer sehr spartanisch eingerichtet. Atunâ vermutete, dass es sich um eines der alten Häuser in dem Schurkenviertel handelte. Nichts von Wert ließ sich mehr finden, ein Messer oder ein anderer scharfer Gegenstand schon gar nicht.
   Der Raum war ihr völlig unbekannt. Sie konnte sich nur noch daran erinnern, dass der Mann sie kreuz und quer durch die Stadt gejagt hatte, immer von einer dunklen Seitengasse in eine andere, den Stadtwachen und Patrouillen ausweichend und keine Aufmerksamkeit erregend. Was diesen Punkt anging, war die Nachtelfe anderer Ansicht gewesen: wo nur möglich, hatte sie versucht, vorbeieilende Menschen, Zwerge oder Gnome anzusprechen, doch ohne Erfolg. Als die Spitze des Schwertes immer öfters und zunehmend intensiver in ihre Seite gestochen hatte, gab sie ihr Unterfangen auf und leistete keinen Widerstand mehr. Sie wusste, wenn sie nur lange genug warten würde, bekäme sie schon bald eine Chance für ihre wohlverdiente Rache.
   Bisher hatte sich jedoch eine solche Chance nicht ergeben. Den Anfall von Mut, den der Dieb bekommen hatte, war schon längst wieder verflogen und er in seine alte, ängstliche Denkweise zurück verfallen. Irgendwann, als sie ihn zum wiederholten Male aufforderte, sich einfach den Wachen zu ergeben, hatte er sie nur mit großen Augen angesehen und kurz danach gezwungen, den Inhalt eines kleinen Fläschchens zu trinken, das er zuvor aus einer kleinen Nische hinter einem Bretterverschlag gezogen hatte. Anscheinend war er so vorsichtig gewesen, nützliche Gegenstände in der ganzen Stadt zu verstecken, um diese, falls benötigt, immer zur Verfügung zu haben. 
   Atunâ hatte versucht, die Luft anzuhalten und nicht einen Tropfen in ihren Rachen gleiten zu lassen, doch ihr Gegenüber beobachtete sie genau. Als er schließlich wieder mit dem Pieksen des Schwertes in ihre feine Haut anfing, hatte sie sich ihrem Schicksal ergeben und das übel riechende Gebräu hinunter geschluckt. Nur einen Augenblick später war alles um sie herum in Schwärze versunken.
   Sie konnte noch immer den Geschmack des Trankes auf ihrer Zunge schmecken. Anscheinend hatte der Schlaftrunk keine allzu lange Wirkung, doch immerhin war schon die Nacht herein gebrochen. Durch einige Ritzen in der Wand konnte sie den vollen Mond schimmern sehen.
   Wieder ertönte das Schnarchen, diesmal noch um einiges lauter als vorher. Entnervt und mit zuckenden Ohren polterte die Elfe: »Hör endlich mit diesem Krach auf!«
   Ein leiser Schrei ertönte, dann vernahm Atunâ das Zischen eines Schwertes, das die Luft zerschnitt. Einen Augenblick später stand der Mensch vor ihr, mit der erhobener Waffe in der einen und einen grauen Kugel, die sie so noch nie gesehen hatte, in der anderen Hand. 
   Der Kopf des Erwachten ruckte immer wieder hin und her, bis sein Blick auf sie fiel. Mit flüsternder Stimme fragte er: »Habt Ihr etwas gehört?«
   »Oh ja, nämlich dein Schnarchen!« Sie schaute ihn finster an, doch die Elfe glaubte nicht, dass er ihre Augen in der Dunkelheit erkennen konnte. »Selbst die Toten wären bei diesem Lärm aufgewacht!«
   »Sprecht nicht von den Toten!« Die altbekannte Angst nahm wieder Besitz von dem Mann, der nun aufgeregt in dem Raum hin und her tapste, immer so, dass er seine Gefangene im Sichtfeld behielt. »Man weiß nie, wann diese wandelnden Leichen auftauchen... sie haben Lordaeron eingenommen. Stormwind ist auch nicht viel größer!«
   »Aber um einiges besser befestigt, du Schwachkopf.« Die Elfe hatte wieder ihr erhabenes Lächeln aufgesetzt und hielt ohne weiteres den Blick stand, den er ihr zuwarf. In seinen Augen konnte sie nur zu gut die Furcht erkennen, die er gerade durchlitt. Und Atunâ war gewillt, diese noch zu vergrößern. »Du solltest dich nicht allzu sicher fühlen, Drênak. Die Wachen werden dich schon finden, egal, wo du dich verkriechst.«
   »Die Wachen...« Er hielt kurz inne, überlegte einen Moment. Dann drehte er sich wieder um und fing wieder an, auf und ab zu gehen. »Die Wachen sind dumm. Sie haben mich nur mit Glück geschnappt, und noch einmal wird es ihnen nicht gelingen.«
   »Glaubst du das wirklich?« Ihre Stimme klang lieblich, doch der Spott darin war nicht zu überhören. »Schau dich doch an. Du hast selbst schon längst erkannt, dass es keinen Ausweg aus der Stadt gibt, ohne in die Hände der Garde zu fallen.«
   Wieder verharrte er, mit dem Rücken ihr zugewandt. Doch diesmal erwiderte er nichts, sondern zitterte am ganzen Leib. Sofort ergriff Atunâ erneut das Wort: »Aber _ich_ könnte dir helfen.«
   Eilig wandte sich der Mensch um und kam auf sie zu, fiel vor ihr auf die Knie, um mit ihr auf gleicher Höhe zu sein. Sein Gesicht war eine einzige Maske der Ratlosigkeit und verzerrt vor Angst. »Was soll ich tun?«
   Sie lächelte ihn sanft an, ihre Augen strahlten gespielte Güte aus. »Lass mich frei, und ich verspreche -«
   Ohne sie auch nur einen Augenblick lang weiter anzuhören, stand der Schurke auf und sah sie mit einer nun finsteren Miene an. »Euch freilassen? Ich bin zwar feige, aber nicht verrückt!« Langsam näherte er sich dem alten und halb zerfallenen Bett und setzte sich seufzend darauf. Die Elfe konnte ihn leise vor sich hin murmeln hören. »Was soll ich nur tun, was soll ich nur tun... sie töten?«
   Er warf  ihr einen Blick zu und erkannte ihr versteinertes Gesicht. Leise lächelnd fügte er hinzu: »Ja, Euch zu töten wäre vielleicht kein schlechter Einfall. Mit Eurer eigenen Klinge hingerichtet. Wäre das nicht eine wundervolle Ironie?«
   »Nicht ich, _du_ wirst bald unter der Erde liegen, kleiner Mensch.« Atunâs Augen vereinten Zorn, Hass und Wut in sich, als sie in jene ihres Gegenübers sahen. Dieser erwiderte den Blick ohne Zögern, und zum Schrecken der Frau konnte sie in ihm ein leichtes Schimmern erkennen. Ob es Mut oder Wahnsinn war, vermochte sie nicht zu sagen.
   Eines jedoch wurde ihr schlagartig klar: sie durfte ihre Provokationen nicht übertreiben, oder sie würde nicht mit heiler Haut davon kommen.

***​


----------



## Artherk (23. November 2007)

fesselnd einfach nur spannend ^^aber ich will ein paar trolle drin haben und die sollen nich umbedingt verrecken neXD aber sonst sehr fein mehr davon^^


----------



## Al Fifino (23. November 2007)

Ich konnte spüren, wie mein Herz gegen die Rippen pochte. Außerdem schien ein Kloß in meinem Hals zu stecken.
   Ich hatte Angst davor, auf meinem nächtlichen Spaziergang entdeckt zu werden. Die Elfe hatte ich in der morschen Hütte zurück gelassen  &#8211; nachdem ich mir sicher war, dass die Fesseln auch gut saßen, und ihr zum Abschied einen Knebel verpasst hatte. Sie würde nicht nach Hilfe schreien können, wenn wider Erwarten ein Gerüsteter das Gebäude passieren sollte.
   Ich fing wieder an am ganzen Körper zu zittern. Die Furcht in mir wurde übermächtig, so wie sie es schon mein ganzes Leben gewesen war.
   Tatsächlich stellte sie meinen treusten Begleiter dar. Ich fürchtete mich vor fast allem, das mir begegnete: dem einfachen Händler, der an mir vorbei schritt, um seinen Geschäften nach zu gehen; der Bettler, der mich vielleicht erkennen und gegen mein Kopfgeld an die Wachen verpfeifen mochte; und natürlich die Wachen selbst.
   Doch jetzt, in diesem Augenblick, hatte ich vor allem Angst vor mir selbst.
   Ich hatte ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken gespielt, die Elfe einfach zu töten. Sie würde irgendwann gefunden werden, spätestens dann, wenn die streunenden Hunde ihren Leichnam erschnüffelt und mit einem abscheulichen Gebell begonnen hätten. Doch verraten, wohin ich gegangen war, das würde sie nicht können.
   Inzwischen hatte ich diese Idee wieder verworfen. Ich brachte nicht den Mut auf, mich vor sie zu stellen und das Schwert zu schwingen. Schon alleine daran zu denken, ließ mich erschaudern.
   Nein, ich würde sie nicht töten. Aber freilassen auch nicht. Ehrlich gesagt, wusste ich nicht, was ich tun sollte. Einerseits wollte ich so schnell wie nur möglich aus der Stadt verschwinden. Doch andererseits hing ich irgendwie an die altbekannten Mauern, zwischen welchen ich nun schon seit Zyklen wohnte und denen ich jeden Sonnenumlauf begegnete. Sie einfach hinter mir zu lassen, war etwas, das mir nicht leicht fiel.
   Und doch musste es sein, das wurde mir in diesem Augenblick klar. Die Stadtwachen waren nach wie vor auf der Suche nach mir, nun erst recht, da ich die Frau als Geisel genommen hatte. 
   Erst jetzt kam mir der Gedanke, dass ich gar nichts über sie wusste. Ich hatte nicht einen einzigen Anhaltspunkt, nicht einmal ihren Namen. Vielleicht war sie eine hohe Adlige aus Darnassus? Oder auch nur eine berühmte Jägerin? In beiden Fällen würde die Suche nach mir drastisch verschärft werden, um meine Gefangene wohlbehalten zurück zu erlangen.
   Schweiß stand auf meiner Stirn, wieder versuchte die Angst Besitz von mir zu ergreifen. Einen Moment lang war ich gewillt, ihr nachzugeben. So, wie ich es immer getan hatte.
   Doch diesmal regte sich ein anderes Gefühl in mir, eines, das ich noch niemals verspürt hatte. Es kämpfte gegen die Furcht an, versuchte, sie wieder aus mich hinaus zu drängen. Hin und her gerissen blieb ich stehen. Unendlich viele Gedanken schwirrten durch meinen Kopf, wollten allesamt als erstes gehört werden. 
   Bis plötzlich absolute Stille herrschte. Die Angst war gewichen, ebenso wie das fürchterliche Geschrei in meinem Schädel. Verwirrt sah ich mich um.
   Ich stand wieder vor der Hütte, in der ich Unterschlupf gefunden hatte.


----------



## Al Fifino (24. November 2007)

Beinahe kam es mir vor, als würde sich ein Vorhang heben, der mir bisher meinen Blick beraubt hatte. Nachdenklich drückte gegen die alte schäbige Tür, die nur noch in einer Angel hing. Mein Atem ging ruhig, als ich eintrat. Zielstrebig und ohne auf den Müll, der hier sein Reich aufgeschlagen hatte, zu achten, ging ich zu einer baufälligen Treppe, der bereits einige Stufen fehlten. Eilig erklomm ich sie und betrat den Dachboden.
Mein Blick traf jenen der Elfe, die nach wie vor auf ihrem Hocker saß. Die Hoffnung in ihren Augen, die kurz aufflackerte, verschwand sofort wieder und wich dem Zorn. Lächelnd kam ich auf sie zu, streckte vorsichtig meine Hand nach ihr aus und nahm den zusammen geknüllten Stofffetzen aus ihrem Mund. »Ich hoffe, Ihr habt nicht zu lange versucht zu schreien?«
   »Was hast du mit mir vor?!« Ihre Stimme klang erzürnt, die Ohren zuckten immer wieder. Interessiert beobachtete ich ihr Aussehen ein Weilchen, dann erwiderte ich: »Ich weiß es noch nicht. Vielleicht werde ich Euch freilassen. Aber nur, wenn Ihr auch artig auf meine Fragen antwortet.«
   Ihr Gesicht nahm den Ausdruck eines Stieres an, der gerade ein rotes Tuch vor sich im Wind flattern sah. Mit knirschenden Zähnen gab sie zurück: »Was willst du von mir?«
   Ich hatte gerade den alten Stuhl entdeckt, ging schnell zu ihm, stellte das hölzerne Ding vor die Elfe und setzte mich darauf. Mein Lächeln war nicht vergangen. Mein Herz schlug noch immer ruhig, als ich der Frau gegenüber stand. Zwar strahlte sie nach wie vor eine Aura der Bedrohung aus, doch inzwischen hatte ich erkannt, dass sie derzeit keine Gefahr für mich darstellte. 
   »Wie heißt Ihr?« Ich beugte mich ein wenig weiter nach vorne, um sie auch ja gut zu verstehen.
   Ihr silbernes Haar duftete nach Blumen und Wiesen, nach weiter freier Natur. Einen Moment lang war ich geradezu hingerissen von dem Geruch, als mich ihre Antwort weckte: »Atunâ Silverarrow.«
   Ich überlegte kurz, dann erwiderte ich mit einer nachdenklichen Stimme: »Ich habe noch nie von Euch gehört... darf ich also annehmen, dass Ihr eher unbekannt seid?«
   Meine Frage reizte sie zur Weißglut, denn sie spuckte Gift und Galle, als sie mir entgegnete: »Ich habe mehr Untote, Orks, Trolle und Tauren umgebracht, als du jemals zu sehen bekommen werdet!«
   »Also nicht sehr viele...« Grinsend lehnte ich mich wieder ein wenig zurück. Langsam fing das Gespräch an, mir Spaß zu machen. Ein Luxus, den ich mir schon lange nicht mehr geleistet hatte und der ständig von meinen Angstzuständen verhindert worden war. »Warum seid Ihr hier in Stormwind? Es lag nicht viel Zeit zwischen dem Diebstahl Eures Schwertes«, ich legte unbewusst meine Hand auf den Knauf der Klinge; ihre Augen folgten genau meiner Bewegung und verengten sich, als sie erkannte, was meine Finger gerade berührten, »und meiner Verhaftung. Ihr seid also nicht nur gekommen, um mich am Galgen hängen zu sehen, richtig?«
   »Natürlich nicht!« Ihr Ton war noch immer schneidend und scharf wie der eines Messers, doch trieb er mich nicht mehr an den Rande der Verzweiflung. Stattdessen fand ich ihn eher amüsant: sie klang ein wenig wie ein kleines Schoßhündchen, dem man seinen Lieblingsknochen entwendet hatte. »Ich bin eine Abgesandte der Nachtelfen und -«
   »Eine Abgesandte?« Mein Lächeln wurde breiter, als ich in ihre blau glitzernden, irritierten Augen sah. »Mylady, ich kenne die Abgesandten der Nachtelfen. Sie tragen weder Rüstung noch Waffe, nur einen tiefblauen Umhang und einfache Lederkleidung. Ein überaus günstiges Ziel für einen Überfall.«
   Sie biss sich ertappt auf die Unterlippe, bevor sie etwas zögerlich antwortete: »Ich bin eine einfache Jägerin und habe einen Auftrag erfüllt, dessen Lohn ich einholen wollte.«
   »Aha.« Ich streichelte sanft über meinen kurz gehaltenen Kinnbart, bevor ich mich an meinem dunkelblonden, kurz gehaltenen Schopf kratzte. »Woher kennt Ihr Xaviar Lightbringer?«
   Auch auf ihrem Gesicht erschien ein sanftes Lächeln. Diesmal ohne Spott und Hohn, sondern einfach nur, weil ihr danach war. »Ich stand Ihm im Kampf gegen die Untoten bei. In Lordaeron.«


----------



## Al Fifino (26. November 2007)

»In Lordaeron?« Kurz ließ ich meine Gedanken schweifen. Ich hatte selbst unter dem Kommando des Paladin in dieser gottverlassenen und vor sich hinfaulenden Gegend um die ehemalige Hauptstadt der Menschen gekämpft, die nun von den Verlassenen bewohnt wurden: eine Gruppe wandelnder Leichen, geführt von einer wiederbelebten Hochelfe namens Sylvanas Windrunner. Angeblich kämpfte sie ebenfalls gegen den Verräter und Lichkönig Arthas, der sie als Strafe für ihre harte Gegenwehr zu einem unheiligen Leben verdammte. Irgendwie war es ihr jedoch gelungen, sich dem Einfluss des ehemaligen Thronerben zu entziehen und mit einigen Getreuen zu fliehen.
   Allerdings war sie keinen Deut besser als Arthas. Sie gab ihren Apothekern den Auftrag, Seuchen zu erfinden, wie jene, die einst über unser Land gezogen war und Tod und Verwüstung hinterlassen hatte, ganz zu schweigen von den vielen infizierten Menschen, die nach und nach unter die Kontrolle des Lichkönigs gerieten.
   Und tatsächlich, jetzt fiel mir auch wieder ein, dass ich des öfteren eine Nachtelfe zu dem Ritter des Lichts hatte gehen sehen. Wann immer man die beiden zusammen angetroffen hatte, waren sie in einem Gespräche über Strategien und den bisherigen Verlauf der Kämpfe vertieft gewesen. Zuletzt stellten sich diese Gespräche als unnötig heraus: die Untoten überrannten unsere Stellung und wir waren gezwungen, den Rückzug über das Wasser anzutreten.
   Ich schenkte meiner Gefangenen einen vielsagenden Blick. »Dann habe ich doch schon von Euch gehört. Besser gesagt, ich habe Euch des öfteren gesehen.«
   »Das bezweifle ich.« Ihre Augen strömten Kälte aus, während sie weiter sprach: »Wenn du mich gesehen hättest, würde ich mich an dein Gesicht erinnern.«
   »Seid Euch da nicht so sicher, Mylady.« Grinsend streckte ich mich, um den letzten Rest Müdigkeit aus meinen Gliedern zu vertreiben. Ich fühlte mich geradezu erfrischt, doch woran es genau lag, vermochte ich nicht zu sagen. »Was wolltet Ihr tun, bevor ich Euch dazwischen kam?«
   Ihr Lächeln wurde schmal, die Augen fixierten mich. »Ich wollte das Kopfgeld eines gesuchten Verbrechers einstreichen. Viele Händler und selbst die Stadtwachen suchten nach Leuten, die ihnen behilflich sein würden.«
   »Oh...« Ich musste nicht lange überlegen, um darauf zu kommen, wen sie meinte. Außer mir gab es keinerlei Diebe mehr, sah man von denen ab, die ab und zu klauten, um sich selbst gerade noch über Wasser zu halten. »Ich verstehe. Nun, ich werde Euch enttäuschen müssen, Mylady.« 
   Langsam stand ich auf, bedachte sie mit einem mitleidigen Blick. Der ihre folgte mir genau, versuchte zu erraten, was ich nun tun würde. Ihr Mund bewegte sich bereits, um eine entsprechende Frage zu formulieren, doch ich unterbrach sie, bevor die Elfe überhaupt angefangen hatte zu sprechen. »Seid ruhig. Ich werde es Euch genaustens erklären.«
   Überrascht schloss sie wieder ihren Mund und sah mich fragend an. Ich kümmerte mich nicht mehr weiter um sie, sondern drehte mich um und ging auf das Bett zu. »Wie Ihr sicher wisst, muss ich fliehen. Eigentlich war es meine Absicht, Euch einfach hier zu lassen, geknebelt und gefesselt. Mit etwas Glück hätte man Euch gefunden, bevor Ihr verdurstet wäret.«
   Ich machte eine kurze Pause, während der ich allerlei Utensilien unter den vermoderten Strohsäcken zog und eilig in einen daneben liegenden ledernen Beutel packte. Ich hatte meinen Spaziergang schließlich nicht aus reiner Freude unternommen und ihn einem besoffenen alten Mann entwendet, der es nicht einmal mehr bemerkte. Seine Geldbörse, die sich in der Tasche befand, war gut gefüllt: sie klimperte fröhlich vor sich hin, als einige meiner metallenen Kugeln dagegen stießen.
   »Aber ich glaube, ich werde auf eine solch grausame Hinrichtung verzichten.« Ein neuerlicher Gedanke raste durch meinen Kopf. Meine Hand fuhr zu der Tasche meiner Hose und befingerte vorsichtig das Medaillon, welches sich nach wie vor dort befand. 
   Ich hatte endlich alles zusammen gekramt, das ich benötigen würde. Seufzend schlang ich den Gurt des Beutels um meine Schulter und wandte mich wieder an die Elfe, die mich noch immer genau beobachtete. Mit einer ausdruckslosen Miene kam ich auf sie zu. »Ihr wart zwar nicht sonderlich nett zu mir, und Ihr seid es noch immer nicht. Aber ich will Euch verzeihen.«
   »Oh, wie schön.« Ihre Stimme triefte geradezu von Sarkasmus. Sie strahlte nach wie vor Kälte und Wut aus, mit der sie mich nun schon die ganze Zeit bedachte. 
   Mit den Schultern zuckend, erwiderte ich: »Nun, jedenfalls fast.« Eilig brachte ich ein kleines Fläschchen zum Vorschein. »Ich denke, Ihr wisst, was das ist?«
   Ihrem Blick nach zu urteilen, hatte sie sofort erfasst, was in dem gläsernen Behältnis fröhlich herum schwappte. Vorsichtig zog ich den Korken aus der Flasche, kniete mich vor der Frau hin und hielt die Öffnung des Gefäßes an ihren Mund. »Es tut mir wirklich Leid, aber um meiner Sicherheit Willen bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als Euch noch einmal in den Schlaf zu versetzen. Bedenkt einfach nur eines: wenn Ihr aufwacht, werdet Ihr frei sein.«
   Die Worte bewirkten das, was ich zu hoffen gewagt hatte: ohne Gegenwehr trank sie das Gebräu herunter. Kaum hatte ich die Flasche abgesetzt, als sie sich auch schon mit einem geekelten Gesichtsausdruck beschwerte: »Das Zeugs schmeckt grauenvoll!«
   Ich musste unwillkürlich grinsen. »Die Kräuter dafür sind schwer zu beschaffen und haben nicht das beste Aroma, wohl wahr. Aber dafür ist die Wirkung umso besser.« 
   Noch ein letztes Mal sah ich ihr tief in die saphirblauen Augen. »Lebt wohl. Und falls Ihr Eure Klinge sucht...« Ich atmete tief ein, dann wischte ich ihr ein paar der silbernen Strähnen aus dem Gesicht und drückte ihr einen Kuss auf die Stirn. Ihre erstaunten, jedoch nur noch halb geöffneten Augen starrten mich an, als ich lächelnd hinzufügte: »Falls Ihr also Eure Klinge sucht: Ihr werdet sie dort finden, wo ich bin.«
   Sie murmelte noch leise etwas vor sich hin, dann schlossen sich ihre Lider vollends und ihr Kopf lehnte sich zur Seite.
   Schnell umrundete ich sie und durchtrennte ihre Fesseln. Beinahe wäre sie nach vorne gekippt und auf den Boden geknallt, hätte ich sie nicht an den Schultern gepackt und daran gehindert. Eilig machte ich mich daran, sie ihrer Rüstung zu entledigen. Unter dem Brustpanzer kam ein dickes Baumwollhemd zum Vorschein, das ihre Rundungen umschmeichelte. Ich beobachtete, wie sich ihre Brust langsam und regelmäßig hob und senkte, dann schmiss ich den metallenen Schutz einfach zur Seite, hob sie hoch und trug sie hinüber zu meinem alten Schlafgemach, um sie darauf zu betten.
   Ihr Gesicht hatte einen ruhigen Ausdruck angenommen. Sie sah nicht älter als 19 Sommer aus, fast wie ein wehrloses Mädchen. Ich lachte leise über ihren Anblick, wusste ich doch nur zu gut, wie gefährlich diese Elfe werden konnte und was für eine ungeheure Wut sie in sich barg.
   Noch immer lächelnd kramte ich das Amulett aus meiner Hosentasche, hob vorsichtig ihren Kopf an und hängte es um ihren Hals. Dann betrachtete ich sie noch einen winzig kleinen Augenblick, bevor ich mich umdrehte und aus dem Zimmer hinaus schlich, darauf bedacht, auch ja keinen Lärm zu machen und ihre Ruhe zu stören.


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2007)

klasse klasse.......fesselnd spannend wie he und je man muss schons agen du hast eine gute Phantasie....gefällt mir wwenn du fertich bist mit deiner geschichte.ich hoffe dat dauert noch en bissel^^.........könntest doch mal versuchen en manuskript an irgendeinen verlag zu schicken...vllt hast du ja glück^^
.auf jedenfall mach weiter so.mir gefallen die abenteuer von Drênak und hoffentlich war das net die letzte Begegnung von Drênak & Atunâ Silverarrow


----------



## Al Fifino (6. Dezember 2007)

*Kapitel 3*

Nach wie vor hielt der Wächter seine geballte Hand auf die Brust, wie es der Militärgruß verlangte. Doch seinem von einem grauen Vollbart gezierten Gesicht konnte man nur zu gut entnehmen, wie gerne er jetzt an einem anderen Ort als auf den Zinnen sein würde.
   Xaviar Lightbringer und Atunâ Silverarrow standen vor dem Mann. Während der Mensch eine eher verständnisvolle Miene aufgesetzt hatte und kein Wort sagte, ließ die Elfe ihrem Zorn ungehindert freiem Lauf. »Ich frage dich also erneut: wie kannst du nur so unsäglich dumm sein und einen Verbrecher hier herum schleichen lassen?!«
   Die Wache schien ein wenig zu schrumpfen und seine Hand ballte sich um den Stab ihrer Hellebarde, als sie kleinlaut erwiderte: »Nun ja, er sah nicht verdächtig aus... und er trug Kleidung, wie es gewöhnliche Bürger auch tun... ich dachte, er wolle nur einen Spaziergang machen -«
   »Einen Spaziergang mit einem Seil in der Hand?!« Inzwischen hatte die Frau angefangen, lauthals zu schreien. Die ersten Schaulustigen versammelten sich unterhalb der Stadtmauer und beobachteten das Ereignis, welches vielleicht zwanzig Schritt über ihnen stattfand. »Man sollte dich für solch eine Vermutung eigentlich in den Kerker schmeißen und -«
   »Na, na, meine Liebe.« Der Paladin, welcher bis gerade eben noch alles ruhig mit angehört hatte, legte behutsam seine Hand auf die Schulter der Elfe, die ihren eisernen Brustpanzer gegen eine einfache Lederrüstung getauscht hatte. »Der Verbrecher kann noch nicht weit gekommen sein -«
   »Das sagt Ihr, Xaviar!« Atunâ fuhr ihn dermaßen scharf an, dass dessen Augenbrauen merklich dem Schopf entgegen wanderten und sich weit oberhalb der Nase trafen. Die Augen der Frau blitzten vor Zorn, als sie fort fuhr: »Dieser... dieser Dreckskerl hat mein Schwert! Schon wieder! Und Ihr und Eure verdammte Garde seid nicht fähig, ihn einfach wieder einzufangen und -«
   »Es reicht.« Der Satz kam mit vollkommener Ruhe über die Lippen des Ritters, doch in einem Ton, der kein Widerwort duldete. Man sah der Elfe an, dass sie diesem Befehl nur schwerlich nachkommen konnte. Etwas freundlicher fügte der Mann hinzu: »Ich weiß, dass Euch der erneute Diebstahl Eures Schwertes ärgert, doch verstehe ich nicht so recht den Grund dafür. Immerhin habt Ihr doch noch Euer Langschwert und -«
   »Wie sollt Ihr es auch verstehen!« Atunâ fegte die Hand des Kommandeurs zur Seite, während sie ihn erbittert ansah. »Diese Klinge ist nicht nur ein einfaches Schwert! Es ist eine verzauberte Waffe, die viel Macht in sich birgt! Macht, die mir in den falschen Händen gar nicht gefallen will!«
   Die Augen Lightbringers verengten sich. »_Was _für eine Macht?«
   Die Angesprochene fuchtelte nur hilflos mit den Händen in der Luft herum. »Woher soll ich das wissen? Bisher hatte noch keiner außer mir das Schwert in der Hand, und ich benutzte es noch nicht in einem Kampf!«
   Der Mensch nickte langsam, dann drehte er sich eilig um und bedeutete der Elfe, ihm zu folgen. »Kommt mit. Wir werden einen Suchtrupp zusammen stellen und -«
   »Nein!« 
   Überrascht blieb der Paladin stehen und wandte sich mit einem fragenden Blick der Frau zu. Diese schüttelte nur den Kopf und erwiderte: »Bis Ihr Euren Suchtrupp beisammen habt, vergeht nur wertvolle Zeit! Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass Ihr nicht einmal wisst, wohin er gegangen sein könnte!«
   »Dann werden wir eben seine Spuren verfolgen -«
   »Ihr habt nicht einmal einen vernünftigen Fährtenleser unter Euren Männern! Und wenn alle Soldaten von Stormwind eben solche sind wie der Wächter dort«, sie warf dem Mann einen vernichtenden Blick zu, der sich daraufhin eiligst abwandte und seine Patrouille wieder aufnahm, »dann wird er untergetaucht sein, bevor Ihr auch nur einen Krümel seines Abendessens findet!«
   »Atunâ Silverarrow, langsam werdet Ihr unverschämt.« Der Ritter schien zu knurren, als er die Worte sprach. Sein freundliches Gesicht hatte die Züge eines wütenden Wolfs angenommen. »Was wollt Ihr sonst tun, wenn nicht auf einen Trupp warten?«
   »Ganz einfach.« Mit einem überheblichen Blick sah die Elfe in die Augen des Paladins, als sie ihn passierte. »Ich werde ihn finden. Und zwar schneller, als Ihr jemals vermuten würdet.«
   Ohne ein weiteres Wort zu verlieren, eilte Atunâ die steinerne Treppe hinab und quetschte sich durch die Menge, die sich inzwischen versammelt hatte und nun langsam begriffen war, sich aufzulösen. 
   Die Elfe achtete nicht auf die Menschen um sich herum, sondern ging mit eiligem Schritt zu dem nahegelegenen hölzernen Stall, in dem es nach Mist und tierischem Schweiß stank. Im Grunde genommen bestand er aus einer einzigen riesigen Koppel, dessen niedriger Zaun die Tiere am Ausbrechen hindern sollte. Als sie durch das kleine Tor eintrat, bemerkte die Frau, dass sich alle Pferde ängstlich wiehernd und schnaubend in eine Ecke gedrängt hatten, nämlich jener, die am weitesten von dem Säbelzahntiger entfernt war, der faul auf dem Boden lag und zu dösen schien. Lächelnd ging sie auf das riesige Tier zu, kraulte ihn kurz hinter dem Ohr und flüsterte hinein: »Erwache, Shanodrîn. Wir gehen auf die Jagd.«
   Augenblicklich öffneten sich die gelb leuchtenden Augen, die Muskeln spannten sich unter dem weißen, mit schwarzen Punkten verzierten Fell und der mächtige Tiger erhob sich, um sich ausgiebig zu schütteln und angespannt in der Luft zu schnüffeln. Geschwind schwang sich Atunâ auf den Sattel ihres Reittieres, ergriff die Zügel und dirigierte das Tier hinaus auf die Straße. Dort verfiel es in einen leichten Trab, und während es immer der Nase folgend dem Ausgang der Stadt entgegen lief, war seine Reiterin in Gedanken versunken. _Wohin könnte er gegangen sein? Er hatte nie etwas von Freunden gesagt... dafür war er zu feige. Wobei..._
   Ein leichter Schauer lief ihr über den Rücken, der sie schüttelte. Vor ihrem geistigen Auge erkannte sie noch einmal sein Gesicht, dass sie angeschaut hatte, kurz bevor sie eingeschlafen war. Die Augen, die keinerlei Furcht mehr in sich hatten, sondern von Ruhe geradezu erfüllt waren. 
   Beinahe glaubte sie, den Kuss, den er ihr gegeben hatte, noch einmal zu spüren. _Dieser kleine verlauste Hund hat es gewagt, mich so zu berühren!_ Wut erfüllte ihr Herz und dominierte ihre Gedanken, während sie sich auf den Weg, der vor ihr lag, konzentrierte. _Wenn ich ihn erst mal erwischt habe, wird er sich wünschen, mir niemals begegnet zu sein!_
   Als sie an diesem Morgen aus ihrem tiefen Schlaf erwacht war, hatte die Sonne bereits warm vom Himmel geschienen. Sofort war sie zu dem Paladin geeilt, um darauf zu drängen, unverzüglich die Verfolgung auf zu nehmen. Bis man ihr sagte, dass ein Unbekannter in der Nacht geflohen sei. Als sie der Hütte, in der sie gefangen gewesen war, einen zweiten Besuch abstattete, hatte sie nichts gefunden, was ihr einen Anhaltspunkt geliefert hätte. Das Einzige, dass sie von ihm besaß, war das Amulett.
   Kurz berührte sie das Medaillon, welches sich in ihre Hand schmiegte. Obwohl es von kaltem Gold umgeben war, strahlte es doch eine angenehme Wärme aus. Atunâ glaubte, dass diese von dem eingearbeiteten Rubin stammte, der immerzu ein wenig glomm und wie ein Herz zu pulsieren schien.
   Ihre Augen hefteten sich wieder auf die Straße. Sie erreichte gerade die Brücke, welche über den gewaltigen Wassergraben führte, passierte das gewaltige Eingangstor der Stadt und dadurch auch die mächtigen Statuen vergangener Helden. Hier waren die Größten der Menschen, Zwergen und Nachtelfen für immer verewigt. Kleine Tafeln auf den Sockeln gaben über ihren Namen und der Tat, die sie vollbracht hatten, Auskunft.
   Atunâ hatte jedoch keinen Blick für sie übrig und ritt stattdessen schweigend an ihnen vorbei. Erst, nachdem sie den zweiten Verteidigungsring hinter sich gelassen hatte, zügelte sie den Tiger ein wenig, um sich besser umsehen zu können, bis sie ihn vollkommen zum Stillstand brachte.


----------



## Tergenna (10. Dezember 2007)

manmanman. du solltest autor werden.
wenn alle Autoren wie du schreiben würden, würde ich nur noch hinter den Seiten von Büchern sitzen.
Weiter so. 
Ich würd auch gern so schreiben können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (11. Dezember 2007)

hat mir mal eine schöne stunde auf arbeit ausgefüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiter so! (musst du echt mal versuchen das gewinnbringend an irgendein verlag zu geben)


----------



## Al Fifino (11. Dezember 2007)

*Comment*
Tja, ich bin schon dabei, einen eigenen Fantasy-Roman zu schreiben... aber ich schätze, ich brauche Euch nicht sagen, dass der Markt derzeit von Fantasy-Büchern überschwemmt wird. Auch wenn die meisten davon Herr-der-Ringe-Kopien sind, und dazu noch richtig schlechte. (Zum Beispiel 'Zwergenzorn' & 'Zwergenmacht')
Einen Verlag zu finden, wird dementsprechend schwer werden. Zudem muss ich mich auch noch um alltägliche Dinge kümmern, wie Essen, Schlafen und Schule.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Insofern... schauen wir mal, was der Roman in einem halben Jahr macht.
*Comment Ende*
_______________________________

Aufmerksam sah sich die Elfe um. _Er musste ebenfalls die Brücke überqueren, um aus der Stadt zu fliehen... also ist er zwangsweise hier vorbei gekommen._ Sie erhoffte nicht wirklich, einen sichtbaren Hinweis zu finden. Doch selbst eine Auskunft der Bauern, die hier rund um die Hauptstadt der Menschen wohnten, mochte sie auf die richtige Spur bringen. Des weiteren bezweifelte sie, dass der Fliehende versuchen würde, sich einen Weg durch das Dickicht zu schlagen. Sie glaubte eher, dass er den Straßen folgte, um möglichst schnell zu reisen. Wohin, wusste sie nicht, doch das war Atunâ auch egal. Sie wollte ihn schnappen, bevor er allzu lange seine Freiheit genießen konnte.
   Sie drückte ihre Stiefel sanft in die Seite des Tigers, der gehorsam lostrabte und bald in einer atemberaubenden Geschwindigkeit dem Weg entlang rannte. Die Elfe hatte sich fest an ihn gedrückt und hörte den Wind um sich herum pfeifen. Die Umgebung verschwamm, wurde zu einer bunten Mischung der sommerlichen Farben. Die Felder, welche eben noch an ihr vorbei zischten, verwandelten sich bald in lichte Wälder, zwischen denen es von Wölfen, Wildschweinen und riesigen Spinnen nur so wimmelte.
   Sie ritt den ganzen Sonnenumlauf hindurch, ohne etwas Besonderes zu entdecken. Auch die Befragungen der Menschen, denen sie begegneten, und der Bauern, die von ihrem Haus zum Feld gingen oder von dort zurück kamen, brachten ihr keinerlei Hinweise auf den Verbleib des Verbrechers. Immerhin hatte sie einen vagen Verdacht, wohin der Fliehende gehen würde: er musste umgehend das Land der Menschen verlassen und an einem anderen Ort Zuflucht suchen. Dafür bot sich der Weg über Westfall, ein Gebiet in der Hand der Allianz, an. Dort gab es einen Flugposten, der nicht allzu oft benutzt wurde. Die Greifen, Wesen mit Adlerköpfen, Löwenkörpern und riesigen Schwingen, waren zu Luft sehr schnell und konnten mühelos Distanzen überwinden, für die Pferde Dutzende von Sonnenumläufen benötigten, nicht zuletzt, weil sie die Berge nicht einfach überqueren und um sie herum reisen mussten.
   Atunâ kniff ihre Augen zusammen. Die Wälder hatten sich inzwischen in weite und blühende Wiesen verwandelt. Und in weiter Ferne konnte die Elfe einen kleinen schwarzen Punkt ausmachen, der scheinbar ebenfalls der Straße folgte.
_Das könnte er sein!_ Sofort trieb sie ihr Reittier zu einem noch schnelleren Tempo an und fegte den Weg entlang. Die Sonne verschwand bereits langsam hinter dem Zenit, als sie der Gestalt sehr nahe gekommen war.
   Vorsichtig zügelte die Frau ihren Tiger, um nicht sofort ihr Kommen an zu kündigen. Beinahe gemächlich verkürzte sie die Distanz zwischen sich und dem Unbekannte noch ein wenig, bis sie nur noch wenige Schritte hinter ihm war. Hastig stieg sie ab, klopfte dem Tier noch einmal kurz am Hals und eilte dann dem Wesen hinterher. Ihre Hand lag bereits auf dem Dolch, welchen sie für ihr Langschwert eingetauscht hatte.
   Nur noch wenige Schritte trennten sie von der Gestalt, die mit einem weiten roten Umhang bekleidet war, als diese abrupt stehen blieb und sich umwandte. 
   Atunâ sah in das Gesicht eines alten und gebrechlich wirkenden Mannes. Ein weißer Bart zierte sein Antlitz, kleine graue Äuglein sahen die Frau an. In seiner Hand hielt er einen schönen geraden Stab, der mit einigen Runen verziert war. Die runzelige Haut legte sich in Falten, als er den Mund zu einem Lächeln verzog. »Sieh an, eine Elfe! Und eine hübsche noch dazu!« Er fing an, leise zu lachen, wurde jedoch sogleich von einem Hustenanfall unterbrochen. 
   Ein wenig enttäuscht schloss die Angesprochene vollends zu ihm auf. »Verzeiht, Alterchen, aber ich hielt Euch für jemand anderes.«
   »So, so?« Der Mann hatte ein schelmisches Grinsen aufgesetzt, als er weiter fragte: »Für wen denn? Vielleicht kann ich Euch helfen, den Glücklichen zu finden!«
   »Glücklich?« Atunâ musste unwillkürlich lächeln, während sie mit einem ironischen Unterton erwiderte: »Er wird sich freuen, mir nicht begegnen zu müssen.«
   »Oh, vielleicht irrt Ihr Euch ja! Irren soll bekanntlich menschlich sein, aber eventuell trifft es auch auf Nachtelfen zu?« Sein Lachen verwandelte sich mit einem Mal in ein Schmerzgeheul, eine dürre Hand fuhr zu seinem Rücken. »Oh, mein Hexenschuss! Das Wandern ist einfach nichts mehr für mich...«
   Sofort griff ihm die Frau unter den Arm, um ihn zu stützen. »Vielleicht kann ich Euch ein Stückchen mitnehmen? Wohin müsst Ihr denn?«
   »Nein, nein!« Der Greis schüttelte heftig den Kopf. »Ich verlangsame Euch nur! Ihr werdet jenen, den Ihr sucht, niemals rechtzeitig finden und -«
   »Ich jage einen Gesetzesbrecher. Keine Angst, ich werde ihn solange verfolgen, bis ich ihn gefunden habe.« Sie lächelte dem Mann aufmunternd zu. »Wohin müsst Ihr also?«
   Mit einer dankbaren Miene antwortete er: »Ich bin auf den Weg nach Sentinel Hill. Dort in der Nähe wohnt... mein Sohn.« Atunâ war es nicht entgangen, dass er ein wenig gezögert hatte, bevor er antwortete. Nun jedoch sprach er bekräftigt weiter: »Er ist ein Bauer und arbeitet schwer. Und manche Dinge gibt es eben nur in Stormwind zu kaufen, deshalb gehe ich hin und wieder dorthin.«
   Lächelnd erwiderte sie: »Ihr habt wahrhaftig Glück, Alterchen. Ich muss ebenfalls zu dieser kleinen Stadt. Ich vermute dort den Verbrecher, den ich suche.«
   Ein leichtes Leuchten trat in die Augen des Mannes. »Dann könnt Ihr mich tatsächlich mitnehmen? Habt Ihr ein Pferd?«
   »Etwas viel besseres.« Atunâ pfiff einmal kurz und schrill, dann beobachtete sie mit einem Grinsen das wachsende Entsetzen im Gesicht des Menschen, als er ihren Tiger angetrabt kommen sah. »Meiner Treu! Ein Monster!« Sofort drehte er sich um und versuchte, mit einem gebeugten Kreuz und klackerndem Stab davon zu eilen. »Schnell, rettet Euch, bevor er Euch frisst und -«
   Als der Greis wieder aufsah, thronte die Elfe bereits auf ihrem Reittier und reichte ihm zwinkernd die Hand. »Setzt auf, und wir sind noch vor der Nacht in Sentinel Hill.«


----------



## Ristoino (16. Dezember 2007)

Wao Wao Wao.... alles selber geschrieben? ist echt nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (18. Dezember 2007)

*Comment*
Natürlich alles selber geschrieben... was denn sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Comment Ende*

Zuerst war der Mann alles andere als angetan von der Idee, auf dem gewaltigen Tier zu reiten. Doch schon bald, und nicht zuletzt aufgrund der guten Zusprüche von Atunâ, krabbelte er unter Gestöhne und Schnaufen auf den Tiger und klammerte sich ängstlich an die Taille der Elfe. »Seid Ihr auch ganz sicher, dass ich nicht herunter fallen werde?«
   »Nicht, wenn Ihr Euch gut festhaltet.« Kaum hatte sie das gesagt, als das Tier auch schon los rannte. Der überraschte Schrei des Alten wurde vom Winde erstickt, und auch alle weiteren Worte wurden vom Pfeifen um sie herum übertönt.
   Es dauerte nicht lange, als die Elfe bereits die ersten vereinzelten Lichter in der Ferne aufglimmen sah. Sie folgten noch immer der Straße, die direkt an der kleinen Stadt vorbei führte. Um sie herum breiteten sich Felder und kleine Gehöfte aus, an denen die Reisenden, ohne sie eines Blickes zu würdigen, vorbei rasten. Schon bald konnte sie die hohe befestigte Mauer erkennen, die ihnen den Blick auf das verwehrte, was sie erwarten mochte.
   Kurz darauf erreichten sie das große, mit einem Fallgitter gesicherte steinerne Eingangstor. Zwei Wachen versperrten ihr mit gekreuzten Hellebarden den Durchgang. Einer von ihnen, der lediglich mit einem offenen Helm und einem Kettenhemd gerüstet war, ergriff das Wort. »Was wollt Ihr hier, Mylady, und wer ist Euer Begleiter?«
   Lächelnd erwiderte die Angesprochene: »Ich bin Atunâ Silverarrow, und jener hinter mir ist ein alter Mann. Sein Name lautet...«
   Sie überlegte einen Moment, dann drehte sie sich um und sah den Greis fragend an. »Wie heißt Ihr?«
   »Oh, mein Name... lautet...« Er rollte mit den Augen, schien angestrengt nachzudenken. Dann erhellte sich seine Miene. »Jonathan! Jonathan Domar! Ach, mein Hirn ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war…«
   Grinsend wandte sich die Elfe wieder den Wachen zu. »Ihr habt also unsere Namen gehört. Ich möchte hier Unterkunft finden, bevor ich weiter reise.«
   Der Wächter nickte langsam, bevor er weitaus beherzter seine Waffe wieder zu sich nahm. »Ihr könnt passieren, Mylady.«
   Mit einem dankbaren Lächeln und einem kurzen Zwinkern, dass dem Menschen die Röte ins Gesicht stiegen ließ, passierte Atunâ die Wachposten und fand sich bald zwischen dicht an dicht gedrängten Häusern wieder. Die Straßen waren selbst zu dieser späten Stunde noch gut gefüllt, die Leute machten jedoch den Ankommenden großzügig Platz, was nicht zuletzt ihrem Reittier zu verdanken war. Der Alte hinter ihr atmete bereits erleichtert auf. »Habt vielen Dank, Lady Silverarrow. Wenn Ihr mir wohl nun noch helfen könntet, sicher von dem Tiger ab zu steigen...«
   »Natürlich.« Sie flüsterte geschwind dem Tier zwei Worte ins Ohr, worauf hin sich dieses gehorsam auf das dreckige Pflaster legte. Mühsam schwang der Alte sein Bein über den kraftvollen Körper und ließ sich auf den sicheren Boden rutschen. »Vielen Dank, Mylady, vielen Dank. Möge Elûn Euch ewig begleiten!«
   Er wartete gar nicht auf eine Antwort, sondern drehte sich geschwind um und drängte sich zwischen der Menschenmenge hindurch. Etwas verwundert über den Gruß blickte Atunâ ihm nach, bis sie ihn gleich darauf aus den Augen verlor. Mit einem Schulterzucken drückte sie ihre Stiefel wieder in die Flanken des Tigers, der sofort aufstand und gemächlich los trabte.
   Atunâ musste nicht lange suchen, um einen geeigneten Platz für sich und ihr Reittier zu finden. Nachdem sie den Tiger im Stall untergebracht hatte, nicht ohne ihm noch einmal einzubläuen, dass er die Pferde in Ruhe zu lassen hatte, ging sie eilig quer durch die Stadt. Sie wanderte über den riesigen Markt, welcher sich in der Stadtmitte befand, wobei sie keinen Blick für die angepriesenen Güter übrig hatte. Vielmehr eilte sie dem Ort entgegen, den sie zwischen den Menschenmassen bereits erkannt hatte: in einem großzügigem Abstand zu den Marktbuden standen riesige hölzerne Kästen, die mit Stroh gefüllt waren und auf denen majestätisch anmutende Greife hockten. Sie besahen den Trubel um sich herum mit einem kalten und berechnenden Blick, breiteten ab und an ihre mächtigen Flügel aus und entließen Laute, die sich wie der Schrei eines Adlers und gleichzeitig das Gebrüll eines Löwen anhörten.
   Nicht weit von den Wesen entfernt befand sich ein älter wirkender Mann mit lockigem blonden Haar, der dösend auf einem Stuhl saß. Die Greifen schielten immer wieder zu ihm hinüber, bevor sie ihre Hälse reckten und sich ein weiteres Stück Fleisch aus dem Eimer, der neben ihm stand, angelten und es genüsslich verspeisten. Mit energischen Schritten und genau beobachtet von den Tieren, kam die Elfe auf den Menschen zu, bis sie direkt vor ihm stand. Atunâ musterte kurz seine Erscheinung: er hatte ein volles Gesicht, das von Sommersprossen übersät war, sowie eine dicke Knollnase. Den Bart schien er sich jeden Tag zu rasieren, jedenfalls konnte die Frau nicht das kleinste Haar auf seinem Kinn erkennen. Doch die vielen Falten, welche vor allem um den Mund an Zahl zunahmen, verrieten sein wahres Alter.
   Mit sanfter Stimme sagte sie: »Entschuldigt, aber ich benötige Eure Hilfe.«
   Die Gestalt, die in ihren einfachen Kleidern auf dem Stuhl hockte, rührte sich nicht und schnarchte unverdrossen weiter. Etwas lauter versuchte Atunâ es erneut, doch noch immer schien der Mann tief und fest zu schlafen.
   Bis die Elfe unerwartete Hilfe erhielt. Ein Greif, der das Geschehen gespannt verfolgt hatte, stieß lautstark einen klagenden Ruf aus. Nur einen Moment später fiel der Mensch von einem leisen Aufschrei begleitet auf den Boden, um dann schlaftrunken und mit zusammen gekniffenen Augen die Elfe zu betrachten. »Seid Ihr denn des Wahnsinns?! Mir so ins Ohr zu brüllen! Ich muss doch sehr bitten!«


----------



## Tergenna (19. Dezember 2007)

Lustig^^ aber wirklich
Aber bitte schreib mal wieder von dem Mann. der interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt mehr.
Trotzdem super!


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2007)

Tergenna schrieb:


> Lustig^^ aber wirklich
> Aber bitte schreib mal wieder von dem Mann. der interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt mehr.
> Trotzdem super!



Neine nein maan darf keinem autor vorschreiben was er schreiben soll^^ Al Fifino schreib bitte so wie du meinst und ich finde es sehr gut wie du schreibst da du die spannung damit erhälst^^


----------



## Al Fifino (22. Dezember 2007)

@Dracun: Danke, dass Du mir den Rücken frei hältst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Tergenna: Ich kann mir gut denken, dass Dich 'der Mann' mehr interessiert als die Elfe, was wohl zum Einen daran liegt, dass man über ihn noch nicht allzu viel weiß (und das wird vorerst auch so bleiben), und wahrscheinlich auch deshalb, weil es schon viele Geschichten mit süßen kleinen lieben knuddeligen Elfen, die überraschenderweise auch noch unheimlich sexy sind, gibt.
Ich darf schon jetzt ankündigen, dass diese Charaktereigenschaften in meiner Story nicht so zutreffen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Womit ich meine 'Stellungnahme' auch schon wieder beende und mich an das nächste Kapitel hocke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets


----------



## Al Fifino (2. Januar 2008)

Grinsend deutete die Angesprochene auf das Wesen, welches dazu übergegangen war, die Federn seines Flügels zu inspizieren. »Er hat Euch geweckt, nicht ich. Doch wenn Ihr schon mit dem Träumen aufgehört habt, dann könnt Ihr mir vielleicht helfen. Ihr seid nicht zufällig der Greifenmeister?«
   »Natürlich bin ich der!« Grummelnd setzte sich der Mann wieder auf seinen Hocker, bevor er die Elfe lange betrachtete und schließlich hinzufügte: »Mein Name ist Dungar Longdrink. Wie kann ich Euch also behilflich sein, Kriegerin?«
   »Ich benötige lediglich eine Auskunft.« Sie schenkte ihm ein gewinnbringendes Lächeln, doch zu ihrer Überraschung erwiderte er die Geste nicht, sondern antwortete mit einer bitteren Miene: »Ihr könnt Euer Gegrinse lassen und mir einfach sagen, was Ihr wissen wollt.«
   Mit einem erst verwunderten, dann jedoch ernsten Gesichtsausdruck entgegnete Atunâ: »Hat jemand einen Greifen gebucht? Vielleicht nach Booty Bay in Stranglethorn? Diese Information wäre sehr wichtig für mi-«
   »Nein.« Seine Antwort kam hart über die Lippen, fast so, als könne er die Frau nicht so recht leiden und wäre froh, wenn das Gespräch zu Ende sei. Irritiert deutete Atunâ eine leichte Verbeugung an. »Danke für Eure Zeit.« Dann wandte sie sich wieder zum Gehen.
   Während sie, nun um einiges langsamer, über den Markt schlenderte, versank sie tief in Gedanken. _Wenn er tatsächlich keinen Greifen genommen hat, dann war er noch nicht hier. Eine Reise zu Fuß nach Booty Bay wäre viel zu gefährlich, nicht nur wegen den wilden Bestien in diesem Dschungel und den Trollen, die in den alten Ruinen hausen. Die Horde hat dort ebenfalls einen Stützpunkt, und überhaupt wäre der Weg viel zu weit für eine Flucht zu Fuß..._
   Inzwischen war die Nacht herein gebrochen, die meisten der Zelte und Buden schlossen oder wurden abgebaut, und die Menschenmenge löste sich auf. Es dauerte nicht lange, und die Elfe ging vollkommen alleine durch die Gassen der Stadt. Als sie kurz aufblickte, konnte sie ein Schild erkennen, das mitten in die Straße hinein hing. Darauf war ein gebratenes Hähnchen zu erkennen, neben dem ein Humpen stand.
   Lächelnd wandte sich die Frau der Tür zu, drückte sie auf und trat ein.
   Die Schenke bestand aus einem einzigen Raum, die von Kerzenleuchtern und einem leise prasselndem Feuer im großen Kamin erhellt wurde. Sie war nicht eben gut gefüllt: die meisten der Plätze waren leer, nur in einer Ecke saßen ein paar Bauern beisammen und tranken, während sie sich unterhielten. 
   Geschwind zog Atunâ die eichene Pforte hinter sich zu und durchquerte den Raum, um sich an die Theke zu setzen. Der dicke Wirt lächelte sie gütig an. »Na, junge Dame, was darf´s denn sein?«
   Sie bedachte ihn mit einem warmen Blick, während sie erwiderte: »Mondbeerensaft, bitte. Und habt Ihr wohl noch ein Zimmer frei?«
   »Kommt sofort.« Während er ein Glas aus einem der sauberen Regale heraus zog und es mit dem gewünschten violetten Gebräu aus einem der Fässer füllte, die in einer Wandvertiefung standen, sah sich Atunâ noch einmal um. Ein unbehagliches Gefühl hatte sich in ihr breit gemacht und ihr einen Schauer über den Rücken gejagt. Doch als sie sich ein weiteres Mal ihren Blick schweifen ließ, konnte sie keinen Neuankömmling erkennen. Die einzigen Gäste grölten gerade mit einem ungeheurem Lärm und prosteten sich gegenseitig zu. Sie nahm die Menschen noch einmal genauer ins Auge, doch niemand schien sie auch nur zu beachten.
   Etwas beruhigt nahm sie einen Schluck von ihrem Getränk. Der Saft glitt angenehm kühl ihrem Gaumen hinab und erfrischte sie beinahe sofort. Lächelnd setzte sie ihr Glas ab, woraufhin der Wirt sie erneut ansprach: »Wie kommt es also, dass sich eine so wunderschöne Erscheinung wie Ihr in diese Einöde verirrt?«
   Atunâ erwiderte sein Lächeln leicht, während sie entgegnete: »Ich suche jemanden sehr dringend.«
   »Vielleicht kann ich Euch ja helfen?« Mit einem kritischen Blick betrachtete der dicke Mann einen Krug, den er gerade auf Hochglanz polierte, bis er ihn absetzte und sie erwartend ansah. »Ihr müsst wissen, ich kann mich an fast jeden erinnern, der jemals mein Wirtshaus betreten und etwas bestellt hat. Habe ein gutes Gedächtnis, ja, das habe ich wohl!«
   »Ich bezweifle stark, dass Ihr mit dem, den ich suche, jemals Kontakt hattet.« Die Frau zwinkerte ihm zu, als sie fortsetzte: »Er heißt Drênak Fasthand und ist -«
   »Ein Verbrecher, ja. Natürlich  kenne ich ihn.« Grinsend ob dem äußerst überraschten Gesicht der Elfe, wandte sich der Mensch wieder seinem Krug zu. »Er war öfters hier Kunde, damals, als er noch nicht in Stormwind hockte. Hach, waren das noch Zeiten...«
   »Ihr könnt mir nicht zufällig sagen, ob Ihr ihn -«
   »Nein, ich habe ihn nicht gesehen, Mylady. Schon lange nicht mehr...« Der Wirt machte ein geradezu wehmütiges Gesicht. Atunâs Stimme trief geradezu vor Neugier, als sie erwiderte: »Könnt Ihr mir etwas über ihn sagen? Er hat mir eine magische Waffe gestohlen und mich als Geisel genommen! Ich muss ihn unbe-«
   »Euch als Geisel?« Zur Abwechslung schien der Mann mit der geradezu winzigen Nase überrascht zu sein. Seine braunen Äuglein verengten sich, als er die Elfe genau musterte. »Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass er mal genügend Mut zusammen kratzt, um so etwas anzustellen... eine Geisel nehmen, und dann auch noch gleich eine hübsche wie Euch! Der Kleine hat sich gemausert!« Lachend stellte er den Krug unter die Theke und zog den nächsten heraus, um ihn kurz zu prüfen und dann anzuhauchen. »Nun, ich weiß nicht viel über ihn. Er war schon immer sehr verschwiegen. Hatte wohl zu viel Angst, etwas Wichtiges auszuplaudern. Aber ab und an blühte er richtig auf. Ja, er hatte seine Momente, in denen er vor Kraft, Mut und Tollkühnheit nur so strotzte...« 
   »Mir hätte diese Tollkühnheit das Leben kosten können«, gab die Elfe mit einem bitteren Ton in der Stimme zurück. »Ihr ward also ein Freund von ihm?«


----------



## Dracun (2. Januar 2008)

wieder mal en großes respekt für deine beiden geschichten..................i hoffe du behälst diesen deinen eigenen erzählungstil weiter^^


----------



## Al Fifino (5. Januar 2008)

»Ja, so könnte man mich nennen, wenn man will...« Der Mann schien ein wenig vor sich hin zu träumen, denn er summte leise und seine Augen schienen glasig zu werden. Gerade, als Atunâ ihn wieder in die Realität zurück holen wollte, erwiderte er ihren Blick offen. »Ihr werdet ihn hier nicht finden, und auch sonst nirgends, Mylady. Wohl wahr, Drênak ist nicht einer der Mutigsten, und die Zeiten, in denen er Mut bewies, kamen nicht allzu oft. Aber er ist ein Meister darin, nicht gefunden zu werden, wenn er nicht gefunden werden will.«
   »Ich habe ihn schon einmal gefunden«, erwiderte Atunâ mit trocken.
   »Nun, und was ist dann passiert?« Während er über ihre säuerliche Miene und den giftigen Blick lachte, beantwortete der Mann selbst die Frage: »Er ist also geflohen. Eine weitere äußerst gut ausgeprägte Fähigkeit, die er besitzt. Glaubt mir, Mylady, egal, wie oft Ihr ihn findet und schon gefangen zu haben glaubt, er wird Euch immer und immer wieder entwischen. Das ist nun mal das, was er am besten kann.«
   »Pah. Irgendwann wird er nicht mehr rennen können...« Selbst die trotzige Antwort konnte nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, wie entmutigt sich die Elfe gerade fühlte. Sie hatte sich schon vor ihrer Jagd keine allzu großen Hoffnungen gemacht, den Schurken sofort einfangen zu können. Doch stimmten die Informationen, die der Wirt ihr gerade anvertraute, dann würde sie weit mehr Zeit benötigen, um den Fliehenden zu finden, als sie vermutet hatte.
   Mit einem Mal verspürte sie einen leichten Druck auf der Schulter, und noch ehe sie sich umdrehen konnte, hatte sich eine bekannte Gestalt mit einem langgezogenem Seufzer neben sie gesetzt.
   Der alte Mensch, der noch immer den purpurnen Umhang trug, lächelte sie wohlwollend an. »Guten Abend, Lady Silverarrow! Schon jenen gefunden, den Ihr sucht?«
   Anstatt zu antworten, betrachtete Atunâ den alten Mann mit einem argwöhnischen Blick, bis sie schließlich erwiderte: »Nein, habe ich nicht. Doch mich würde zu sehr interessieren, wieso Ihr mich -«
   »Aber ich verfolge euch doch nicht, Mylady!« Mit einem schallendem Gelächter wandte sich ihr Gegenüber dem Wirt zu, der ihm, ohne auch nur ein einziges Wort gehört zu haben, einen Krug mit unbekanntem Inhalt hin stellte. 
   Atunâ´s Laune war inzwischen auf einen Tiefstpunkt angekommen, und sie fuhr den alten Herrn dementsprechend scharf an. »Hört auf mit diesem Koboldsgekichere!«
   Tatsächlich verstummte der Greis und sah sie etwas überrascht an. Gerade, als sich seine Lippen bewegten, fuhr die Elfe mit verzweifeltem Gemüt fort: »Woher wusstet Ihr, dass ich hier bin? Warum weiß anscheinend jeder, was ich sagen will? Und wieso, bei der Mondgöttin, lacht Ihr schon wieder?!« Das Grinsen des alten Mannes brachte sie zunehmend aus der Fassung, was man ihr auch nur zu gut ansehen konnte. Die blauen Augen sahen fragend und nichtswissend drein, das gesamte Gesicht hatte war eine einzige Miene der Ratlosigkeit. Mit Entsetzten stellte die Frau fest, dass sie die Kontrolle über das Gespräch, überhaupt über die Situation verloren hatte. Ein Umstand, der ihr noch niemals untergekommen war.
   Mit einer vollkommen ruhigen Stimme und einem Lächeln erwiderte der Mensch: »Nun, ich wusste, dass Ihr hier sein würdet, weil dies der einzige Gasthof am Platz ist. Und wo solltet Ihr sonst schlafen? Sicherlich nicht im Stall bei Eurem Tiger...«
   Die Röte schoss in Atunâ´s Gesicht, ihr wurde schlagartig heiß. Dem Mann entging das nicht, denn sein Lächeln wurde noch ein Stückchen breiter. »Und wo sollte wohl ein alter Mann wie ich schlafen?«
   Die Elfe sah ihn einen Moment lang an, dann verengten sich ihre Augen zu winzigen Schlitzen. »Wieso nicht bei Eurem angeblichen Sohn, Sir Domar? Wobei ich stark bezweifle, dass dies Euer wahrer Name ist.«
   Sein Grinsen verschwand vom Gesicht, als hätte es jemand weggewischt. Mit einer weit sicheren Stimme setzte Atunâ fort: »Ich weiß nicht, wer Ihr seid und woher Ihr kommt, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Ihr jenen kennt, den ich suche.«
   »So?« Der alte Mann hielt ihrem Blick mühelos stand. Seine Augen schienen geradezu vor Kälte zu glitzern, und eine Gewissheit lag in ihnen, die Atunâ einen kalten Schauer über den Rücken fahren ließ. »Ihr glaubt also, ich kenne Drênak Fasthand?«
   Ein triumphierendes Lächeln umspielte die Lippen der Elfe, als diese erwiderte: »Jetzt schon. Schließlich hatte ich seinen Namen nicht einmal erwähnt.«
   Der Greis hob etwas theatralisch eine Augenbraue nach oben, dann nickte er der Frau zu. »Eine gute Finte, Mylady. Ja, ich kenne Drênak Fasthand sehr gut. Wohl besser, als es mir recht ist, wenn ich ehrlich bin.«
   »Besprecht das nicht hier.« Der Wirt schaltete sich unmittelbar in das Gespräch mit ein und deutete mit seinem dicken Daumen auf einen Vorhang, der sich direkt hinter ihm befand und einen Durchgang zu bedecken schien. »Geht dort hinein. Und zwar schnell.«
   Ohne auch nur einen Moment zu zögern, erhob sich der alte Mann mit einem leisen Seufzen vom Stuhl und humpelte hinter die Theke, dicht gefolgt von der ein wenig verwirrt dreinblickenden Elfe. Nachdem sie sich hinter dem Besitzer des Gasthauses vorbeigequetscht hatte, schob der Greis den Vorhang kurz zur Seite und trat hindurch. Atunâ winkte er eilig hinter sich her. Kaum hatte sie die Tür aus Stoff passiert, als sie auch schon wieder hinter ihr zu fiel.


----------



## Al Fifino (9. Januar 2008)

Sie befanden sich in einem kleinen Raum, der jedoch äußerst gut mit Möbeln bestückt war. Ein gemütlich aussehendes Bett stand in einer Ecke, daneben war ein Kamin gebaut worden, in dem jetzt jedoch nur die Asche vom letzten Feuer lag. Einige Fackeln, die an den Wänden befestigt waren, erhellten das Zimmer mit flackerndem Licht. Auf den steinernen Wänden tanzten Schatten umher. 
   Während sich Atunâ noch umsah, hatte sich der Greis bereits an dem gedeckten Tisch nieder gelassen, der gleich neben dem Eingang stand, und tat sich gerade an Wurst und Met gütlich. Als die Elfe sein Schmatzen und Schlürfen vernahm, setzte sie sich noch etwas verwirrt ihm gegenüber hin und fragte ihn dann neugierig: »Warum sind wir hier her gekommen und haben uns nicht vorne unterhalten?«
   »Das hat einen einfachen Grund, Kleine.« Er würdigte sie keines Blickes, während er ein Stück Fleisch an seinen Mund führte und mit Flüssigkeit nachspülte. »Die Spitzel von Stormwind haben ihre Augen und Ohren überall, und anscheinend vor allem auf Dich gerichtet.«
   Atunâ sah ihn überrascht an. »Wieso sollte man ausgerechnet mich verfolgen?«
   Der Alte zuckte nur mit den Achseln. »Das weiß ich nicht, Mädchen, aber -«
   »Könntet Ihr bitte aufhören, mich so zu nennen?« Die Elfe sah ihren Gegenüber mit sichtlichem Unbehangen an. »Ich bin zwar weit jünger als Ihr, aber sicherlich zu alt, um so genannt zu werden.«
   »So, so.« Der Mann begutachtete sie kurz, bis er breit grinste. »Dann nenne ich Dich eben Welpe, denn Du scheinst einer zu sein.«
   »Ah ja?« Unbewusst zog die Elfe eine Schnute, als sie entgegen setzte: »Und woher bezieht Ihr Euer Wissen, das diese These untermauern soll?«
   »Alleine an deiner Aufmachung, _Welpe_.« Der Greis hatte seinen Blick abgewandt und wieder die Wurst in seiner Hand fixiert. »So, wie du herum reitest, ist es nicht sonderlich schwer, dir zu folgen. Du legst dich öffentlich mit Sir Lightbringer an, was alleine schon eine schlechte Idee ist. Der Paladin mag alt sein, aber er ist des Kampfes nicht müde, so viel steht fest.«
   Kurzzeitig hielt er den Mund, was daran lag, dass er sich wieder einmal ein Stück Fleisch einverleibt hatte. »Und dann ziehst du auch so allerlei Aufmerksamkeit auf dich. Komische Fragen an den Greifenwärter stellen ist ebenso auffällig wie das Herumstolzieren auf einem Tiger inmitten einer gut gefüllten Straße.«
   Seine Augen betrachteten sie einen Augenblick lang. »Wie alt bist du wohl? Zwanzig Zyklen, wenn überhaupt? Vielleicht sogar noch ein wenig jünger. Aber keinen Funken Verstand in deinem hübschen Schädel, was?«
   Atunâ starrte ihren Gegenüber an. Normalerweise wäre sie schon längst aufgesprungen und hätte dem ungehobelten Klotz von Menschen eine Ohrfeige verpasst. Doch dessen klare und direkte Art verletzte sie mehr, als es ein Schwert oder ein Zauber jemals vermocht hätte.
   Schließlich, nachdem der alte Mann wieder an seiner Wurst herum nagte und eine Weile lang nichts sagte, erwiderte die Frau leise: »Wer seid Ihr?«
   »Wer if bin?« Der Greis hatte Mühe, nichts von dem Inhalt seines Mundes zu verlieren, als er antwortete. Nachdem er alles hinunter geschluckt hatte, setzte er fort: »Ich bin jemand, der den Menschen Drênak Fasthand jeden Tag, sowohl bei Sonnenaufgang als auch bei dem Untergang der goldenen Scheibe, verflucht!«
   »Ihr seid... sein Vater?«
   Ein Brummen war die Antwort. »Ja, das bin ich. Ich bin Balduin Golomar, der Vater dieser vermaledeiten Ratte, die es gewagt hat, sich von mir abzuwenden und stattdessen ein schmutziges Leben zu führen! Ein Leben zwischen Abschaum, Meuchelmördern und Dieben! Und er ist selbst auch einer!«
   »Wie kann es sein, dass der Vater so wütend auf seinen Sohn ist?« Atunâ legte ihren Kopf schief, als sie den alten Mann ansah. Dieser starrte lediglich auf seinen Krug Met und schien sich ihrer gar nicht bewusst zu sein, als er weiter sprach. »Er hat sich einfach klammheimlich aus dem Staub gemacht, dieser miese Hund! Hat mich im Stich gelassen, meinen gesamten Stolz verletzt! Mich zum Gespött der ganzen Stadt gemacht! Stormwind hat über mich gelacht, und allen voran diese überkandidelten Möchtegern-Magiern!«
   »Ihr seid ein Magier?«
   Er sah mit einem Blick auf, der Überraschung und zugleich Hohn spiegelte. »Du hast es erst jetzt bemerkt? Meine Güte, Mädchen, bist du blind für die arkanen Mächte?! Natürlich bin ich ein Magier! Einer der besten, die es jemals gab und die es geben wird!«
   Ein verkniffenes Lächeln umspielte Atunâ´s Lippen, als sie entgegnete: »Anscheinend seid Ihr ja nicht gut genug, um Euren Sohn zu halten, was?«
   »Diese Ratte hat keinen Funken Verstand inne! Sie ist wahrscheinlich genauso dumm wie eine seiner kleinen spitzmäuligen Artgenossen!« Der Alte blickte sie noch einen Moment lang finster an, dann hob er seinen Krug und schlürfte lautstark das Gebräu. Als er absetzte, fing sein Gesicht langsam an, rot zu werden. »Verdammich, diese kleine Kröte hat mich um alles gebracht, was mir wichtig war!« Er zog bereits einen zweiten Krug heran, der vor Atunâ stand und wahrscheinlich auch für sie gedacht gewesen war. Nun verschwand dessen Inhalt im Mund des Menschen, der nach der Einverleibung lautstark rülpste. »Ich werde ihn finden, diesen miesen Mistkerl! Und meine Rache wird furchtbar sein, ja, das wird sie!«
   Die Elfe verspürte bei dem sich ihr bietenden Anblick des Menschen los zu lachen, doch sie hielt es für besser, eine ernste Miene aufzusetzen. »Und wie wird Eure Rache aussehen?«
   »Ich werde ihm geben, was er verdient! Gefängnis bis ans Ende seines Lebens! Jahaaa, das wird ihm lehren, sich über mich lustich zu mach´n!« Der Alkohol machte sich bemerkbar, der Greis fing bereits an zu lallen. Atunâ zuckte nur unschuldig mit den Schultern. »Ihr wisst ja nicht einmal, wo er gerade ist...«
   »´Türlich weiß ich das!« Der Magier schaffte es nicht einmal mehr, ihr einen geraden Blick zuzuwerfen, und schielte sie stattdessen an. »Der elende Sack is´ abgehau´n, und zwar über einen Weg, den _du_«, sein Finger zeigte anklagend auf das Gesicht der Elfe, »niemals herausfinden wirst! Und außerdem... außerdem...«
   Ein letztes Mal schien er sie zu betrachten, wobei sich Atunâ nicht ganz sicher war, was er überhaupt ansah. Dann kippte der Kopf des Greises nach vorne und auf den Tisch, wo er schnarchend zwischen Wurst, Brot und Käse verweilte.
   Die Frau stand leise auf und schlich auf Zehenspitzen zum Vorhang, um durch ihn hindurch zu treten und dahinter auf dem Wirt zu treffen, der sie argwöhnisch musterte. »Was ist mit Balduin passiert?«
   »Der schläft seinen Rausch aus.« Grinsend drängte sich Atunâ an dem dicken Mann vorbei und machte sich auf den Weg zu ihrem Zimmer, als sie noch einmal stehen blieb und sich umdrehte. »Eine letzte Frage, Herr Wirt: wie würde Fasthand wohl fliehen, wenn er das müsste?«
   Ein breites Lächeln zog sich über das Gesicht des Angesprochenen. »Das will ich Euch nicht mehr heute erzählen, Mylady. Schlaft gut.«
   Atunâ war mit dieser Antwort keinesfalls zufrieden, doch ihr kam gleichzeitig ein anderer Gedanke. Blitzschnell wirbelte sie herum, und tatsächlich: einer der Bauern, die beisammen saßen und nach wie vor grölend ein riesiges Saufgelage zelebrierten, schaffte es nicht rechtzeitig, seinen Blick von ihr abzuwenden. Finster lächelnd setzte sich die Elfe wieder in Bewegung und stieg die Treppe hinauf, welche zu den Schlafräumen führte. Kurz rieb sie sich die Augen. Müdigkeit machte sich in ihr breit, und sie freute sich bereits auf eine warme Decke, unter die sie sich würde kuscheln können.
   Ein Gähnen unterdrückend, blieb sie vor ihrer Tür stehen, öffnete sie langsam und trat ein. Mondlicht fiel durch das offene Fenster, einzelne Geräusche, wie Schritte von Menschen oder das Klappern der Hufe eines Pferdes, drangen hinein. Seufzend schloss Atunâ die Pforte zu ihrem Zimmer, entledigte sich geschwind ihrer Rüstung und der Dolche, legte alles fein säuberlich auf dem wackeligen Tischchen neben ihrem Schlafgemach und schlüpfte dann unter die warme Decke des Bettes.
   Ihre Gedanken kreisten noch immer um das Gespräch, das sie mit dem Greis geführt hatte. Der letzte Satz, den er gesagt hatte, hallte immer wieder durch ihren Kopf. 
_Er ist abgehauen, und zwar über einen Weg, den du niemals herausfinden wirst..._ Die Elfe lächelte finster. _Ich werde es herausfinden. Verlass dich drauf, Drênak. Bald stehe ich dir gegenüber, und dann..._
   Ehe sie noch zu Ende denken konnte, waren ihre schwer gewordenen Augen zugefallen. Atunâ schlief tief und fest wie ein Stein, und nichts störte sie in ihrer Ruhe.


----------



## Al Fifino (19. Januar 2008)

*Kapitel 4*

Ein kalter Wind ließ sie frösteln. Schneeflocken tänzelten um sie herum, berührten sie jedoch kein einziges Mal. Ein Blick nach unten entließ einen erstickten Schrei aus ihrem Mund: verschneite Bergspitzen schauten aus dichten Wolken hervor, die alles unter ihnen versteckt hielten. 
   Mit einem Mal wurde der Sturm stärker, die Flocken tanzten noch hektischer um sie herum. Der Halt unter ihren Füßen, auf dem sie eben noch gestanden hatte, war verschwunden. Sie fiel, erst langsam, dann immer schneller, raste der Wolkendecke entgegen. Ihr langes Haar flatterte hinter ihr her wie ein Umhang, der Wind zerrte an ihren Kleidern. Sie wollte erneut schreien, doch das schrille Pfeifen der ihr entgegeneilenden Luft übertönte sie mühelos. Sie glaubte sogar, Worte zu vernehmen. Worte, die ihren bevorstehenden Tod begrüßten und sie ob ihrer Hilflosigkeit hämisch auslachten.
   Ihre Augen wurden groß. Ein plötzlicher Ruck ging durch ihren Körper, dann wurde er zur Seite geschleudert und hielt nun direkt auf eine der unzähligen Berge zu. Nur hatte dieser eine besondere Eigenschaft: seine Spitze war gänzlich flach, und ein rot schillernder Drache saß auf ihm. Seine Maul öffnete sich und entblößte unzählige spitze Zähne, die sich zu einem makaberen Grinsen zusammen fanden. Mit irrsinniger Geschwindigkeit kam das an verschiedenen Stellen durch die Schneedecke blinzelnde schwarze Gestein auf sie zu.
   Sie strecke ihre Arme aus und legte sie um den Kopf, um ihn zu schützen. Ein Gedanke flüsterte ihr ein, dass dies nicht das Geringste ausrichten würde. Sie war eine Todgeweihte, die nur noch auf ein Wunder hoffen konnte.
   Einen Augenblick später wurde ihr klar, dass nun auch kein Wunder mehr helfen würde.
   Sie krachte gegen den Fels
   Ein spitzer Schrei ertönte, dann saß Atunâ kerzengerade in ihrem Bett. Ihr Atem ging flach, die Brust hob und senkte sich schnell, und Schweiß glitzerte in der frühen Morgensonne auf ihrer Stirn.
   Verwirrt sah sie sich um. Ihre rechte, dem Tischchen zugewandte Hand hielt einen der Dolche umklammert. Die zaghaft durch Ritzen hineinscheinende, goldene Scheibe beleuchtete nur schwach das Zimmer der Elfe. Doch nachdem sie sich kurz umgeschaut hatte, konnte sich Atunâ sicher sein, dass sich niemand hier befand.
_Was für ein Albtraum... _Ein wenig beruhigt wollte sie vollends aufstehen, als sie leise aufstöhnte. Die freie Hand fuhr zu ihrem Bauch und betastete ihn vorsichtig. Tatsächlich erfühlte sie unter dem dünnen Leinenhemd, das sie trug, eine schmerzende Stelle. 
   Erneut kam Angst in ihr auf. _Wie ist das möglich? Ich habe doch mein Bett nicht verlassen... oder etwa doch?_ Ihre Hand ergriff das Hemd, um es kurz hoch zu ziehen und nachzuschauen, was sie so peinigte.
   Ohne überhaupt zu begreifen, was sie gerade tat, warf sie plötzlich den Dolch in Richtung der Tür. Einen Moment später wurde ihr klar, dass gerade jemand gegen das Holz geklopft hatte.
   Als sich die Pforte öffnete, streckte der dicke Wirt seinen Kopf herein. Die spitze Klinge zischte vielleicht zwei Zoll an seinem Ohr vorbei, durchquerte den Gang und blieb dann zitternd in der gegenüberliegenden Wand stecken.
   Der Mensch wirbelte herum, grunzte leise, als er die Waffe sah, und wandte sich mit zu Schlitzen verengten Äuglein und gerunzelter Stirn wieder der Elfe zu. »Irgendwie hatte ich vermutet, dass so etwas kommen musste, nachdem Ihr das ganze Haus mit Eurem Gekreische aufgeweckt habt.«
   Atunâ hatte sich inzwischen die Hände vor den Mund geschlagen, um einen weiteren Schrei zu unterdrücken, der sich gerade seinen Weg ins Freie suchte. Als sie sich schließlich einigermaßen beruhigt hatte, fragte sie mit zittriger Stimme: »Was wollt Ihr?«
   »Ich wollte nur schauen, was der Grund für den Radau ist, den Ihr veranstaltet habt, junges Mädchen.« Das Gesicht des Wirtes hellte sich auf, er grinste sie sogar breit an. »Das Frühstück ist fertig. Und vergesst Euren Dolch nicht, wenn Ihr nach unten kommt.«
   Mit diesen Worten zog er die Tür wieder zu. Atunâ konnte seine Schritte hören, die sich entfernten, bis sie die Treppe erreicht hatten und jene hinunter polterten.
   Die Elfe schluckte schwer, als sie sich endlich dazu durch rang, aufzustehen und in ihre Hose zu schlüpfen. Kaum berührten ihre nackten Füße den Boden, als es sie auch schon fröstelte. Das Holz war eiskalt, fast so, als sei es eisiger Winterkälte ausgesetzt worden. Wieder regte sich in ihr die Erinnerung an den Traum, und beinahe sofort zuckten ihr Schmerzen durch den Magen. Sie wimmerte kurz und leise, bis sie sich soweit zusammen gerissen hatte, um die Pein zu verdrängen.
   Einen Moment später stand sie vor einem Spiegel, der nicht weit entfernt von ihrem Bett stand. Sie hatte ihn sich vom Wirt aus einem anderen Zimmer bringen lassen, schon vor einigen Sonnenumläufen. Warum, hatte sie selbst nicht so recht gewusst, ihr war einfach danach gewesen. Nun hatte das spiegelnde Glas tatsächlich einen triftigen Sinn.
   Einen Augenblick lang kämpfte Atunâ noch die Angst nieder, welche versuchte, erneut von ihr Besitz zu ergreifen. Dann nahm sie all ihren verbliebenen Mut zusammen und zog das Leinenhemd hoch.
   Ein zur Seite gewandter, winziger Drachenkopf starrte sie aus einem rot funkelnden Auge an. Seine Haut, welche ebenso wie jene der Elfe leicht rosa schimmerte, war von Maserungen, ähnlich denen eines Steins, überzogen, das Maul geöffnet. Es entblößte eine lange Reihe spitzer Zähne.
_Wie ist das möglich?!_ Ungläubig berührte die Elfe das wunderbar und doch erschreckend aussehende Zeichen, welches sich gleich neben ihrem Bauchnabel befand. Diesmal blieben die Schmerzen aus, stattdessen schien der Drache sie noch intensiver anzusehen.
    Gleich darauf steckten ihre Füße in hohen Lederstiefeln, die ebenfalls lederne Rüstung hatte sich die Elfe eilig über geschmissen. Mit einem letzten Blick auf ihr Zimmer öffnete sie die Tür, trat hindurch und schloss sie wieder hinter sich. Dann nahm sie ihren Dolch an sich, nicht ohne ihn finster anzusehen, und steckte ihn in den Gürtel, während sie sich eiligst auf den Weg zur Treppe machte.
   Fast drei Monate lang harrte sie nun schon in dem Städtchen aus. Sie war des öfteren ins Umland geritten, hatte nach Spuren des Verbrechers gesucht. Sie hatte jeden Stein umgedreht, war durch alle Felder und Wiesen geritten, die sie finden konnte, hatte jeden Wald durchstöbert und dabei einige Bekanntschaften mit wilden Schweinen und Wölfen gemacht.
   Und doch hatte sie nichts gefunden. Wohin auch immer Drênak Fasthand gegangen war, sie würde es trotzdem nur hier, wo er Freunde besaß, herausfinden können. Dies hatte sie zumindest gehofft.


----------



## Al Fifino (22. Januar 2008)

All das war nun jedoch in den Hintergrund getreten, verdrängt worden von dem absonderlichen Zeichen auf ihrer Haut. Ein eiskalter Schauer lief ihr über den Rücken, als würde ein Wind, direkt aus dem hohen Norden kommend, sie streifen. Atunâ schüttelte es am gesamten Leib, vor ihren Augen zog tiefste Schwärze hervor. Ihre Gedanken erlahmten, als ob die Kälte nicht nur ihren Körper, sondern auch ihr Bewusstsein angriff. Krampfhaft klammerte sie sich an das Geländer der Treppe, um nicht vornüber zu kippen und die vielen Stufen hinunter zu stürzen. Ihre Beine zitterten, als ob sie nicht mehr imstande wären, ihr Gewicht zu tragen.
   Mit einem Mal war der Spuk vorüber, ihr Augenlicht kehrte zurück. Wärme erfüllte die Elfe mit der Macht einer heißen, riesigen Flamme. Tatsächlich glaubte sie, dass ihr nun nicht einmal mehr der wütendste Schneesturm etwas hätte antun können.
   Verwirrt sah sich Atunâ um. Sie stand mitten in der Schenke, dabei war sie sich sicher gewesen, eben noch erst am Anfang der nicht eben kurzen Treppe gewesen zu sein. Der Wirt winkte sie auch schon durch den von Kerzen erhellten Schankraum zu sich und führte sie mit einem Zwinkern in das Hinterzimmer. »Ihr werdet schon erwartet.«
Die Elfe sah ihn nur noch konfuser an, als sie den Vorhang zur Seite schob und eintrat. Zur ihrer Überraschung saß an dem wie immer reich gedeckten Tisch eine ihr wohlbekannte Gestalt, welche sich bereits an frischer Wurst und Brot gütlich tat. 
   Der Greis, mit dem sie auf den Rücken ihres Tigers geritten war, sah auf. Er war am Morgen nach ihrem ersten Aufeinandertreffen in der Taverne plötzlich verschwunden und seitdem nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Als er sie nun entdeckte, lächelte der Magier ihr aufmunternd zu. »Guten Morgen, Welpe. Wie ich hörte, scheinst du schlecht geträumt zu haben?«
   Atunâ´s Gesicht verfärbte sich von dem sonst leichten Rosa in ein starkes Rot. Vor allem ihre Wangen schienen geradezu zu glühen. Lachend winkte der alte Mann ab. »Aber, aber! Das muss dir nicht peinlich sein, Kleine! Albträume hatte jeder von uns schon mal, die einen schlimmere und die anderen eben nicht so schlimme. Selbst ich«, seine Miene wurde schlagartig ernst, »hatte schon gewisse Visionen. Du solltest auf sie achten. Die Götter schicken sie uns nicht einfach als Scherze, sondern mit triftigen Gründen. Doch jetzt«, das Lächeln kehrte wieder auf seine Lippen zurück und er deutete einladend auf den Tisch, »mach es dir gemütlich und iss etwas! Du musst sicherlich ebenso Hunger haben wie ich.«
   Ohne ein Wort zu erwidern, ließ sich die Frau dem Magier gegenüber auf einen Stuhl sinken und starrte noch immer mit einem roten Gesicht auf die Tafel. Dem Greis entging dies nicht, und so setzte er zu einer weiteren Frage an: »Es war also eine ziemlich starke Vision, was? Dürfte ich fragen, worum es in ihr ging?«
   Als Atunâ aufschaute, sah sie ihn mit einem unversöhnlichen Blick an. »Ich bin Euch keiner Rechenschaft schuldig, oder?«
   Der Magier hob erstaunt eine Augenbraue. »Natürlich bist du das nicht, Welpe. Aber so, wie ich dich einschätze, hast du nicht eben viele Albträume, nicht wahr? Und ein Albtraum, der eine Kämpferin, die sich mit Orks, Untoten und anderem Gezücht angelegt hat, schreiend aus dem Schlaf fahren lässt, muss tatsächlich eine schreckliche Erfahrung gewesen sein.«
   Die junge Frau überlegte einen Moment lang, dann nickte sie langsam. »Ich... fiel. Sehr tief. Schnee, überall um mich herum.«
   Der Alte hatte seinen letzten Bissen hinunter geschluckt und ließ gleichzeitig sein Brot sinken. Mit interessierter Miene erwiderte er: »Erzähl weiter.«
   Atunâ lächelte schief. »Ein Berg kam in Sicht. Sein schwarzes Gestein schaute an manchen Flecken zwischen der weißen Schicht aus Schnee hervor. Es sah aus, als... als hätte ein Drache ihn geschwärzt.« Ihr Blick, der eben noch irgendwo im Raum verweilt war, wurde wieder fester. »Eines von den geschuppten Tieren hockte auch auf der Spitze des geradezu platten Gipfels. Ich wurde gegen den Stein geschleudert. Und dann wachte ich auf.«
   Sie sah ihren Gegenüber fragend an. Der Magier betrachtete sie mit einem nachdenklichen Gesichtsausdruck, seine Hand fuhr immerzu durch den dichten weißen Bart. Die Augen verengten sich, als er entgegnete: »Mehr ist dir also nicht geschehen?«
   Die Elfe hatte gerade schon ihren Mund geöffnet, als ihr ein Gedanke durch den Kopf schoss. Sie überlegte noch einen Lidschlag lang, dann antwortete sie: »Nein.«
   »Nein?« Die Stimme des Mannes klang nicht sehr überzeugt. Auch ihm war ihr Zögern nicht entgangen. »Du bist dir ganz sicher?«
   »Ja, das war alles«, antwortete Atunâ mit einem nachdrücklichen Unterton. »Was könnt Ihr mir also dazu sagen?«
   »Nun, nicht sonderlich viel, wenn ich ehrlich bin.« Der Greis lächelte entschuldigend, als er fort fuhr: »Das Problem ist, dass du mir nur eine Schilderung geben kannst. Hätte ich die Vision selbst erlebt, so könnte ich wahrscheinlich sofort sagen, was mir die Götter mitteilen wollten. Doch selbst dann ist es manchmal schwierig, ihre Wege zu ergründen. So, wie es sich in deinem Fall anhört, hast du wohl eine weite Reise vor dir.« Er lächelte erneut, diesmal jedoch weitaus breiter. »Siehst du, der Drache ist das Symbol für Stärke und Zerstörung, aber zugleich auch des Verlangens. Er steht für das, was du dir am Sehnlichsten herbei wünschst. Dein Fall könnte bedeuten, dass dieses Verlangen dein Untergang sein wird. Vor allem der Umstand, dass du gegen den Berg geschmettert wurdest, spräche dafür. Dann jedoch kann es auch bedeuten, dass du nur viele Schmerzen auf dich nehmen musst, um das so stark Gesuchte zu finden.«
   Der Magier machte eine kurze Pause und genehmigte sich einen Schluck Milch. Atunâ hing ihm geradezu an den Lippen und hatte noch immer nichts von ihrem Essen angerührt. Schließlich bewegten sich der Mund ihres Gegenübers erneut. »Der Fels könnte für einen harten Weg zu dem Gesuchten hin stehen, allerdings kamst du ja von oben, also wird es geradezu ein Klacks. Die Frage ist nun nur noch, wohin genau du gehen musst.«
   »Und wohin muss ich gehen?« Die Augen der Elfe blitzten vor Aufregung. Das, was sie am meisten suchte, war ihr ungeheuer wertvolles Schwert und damit natürlich auch sein Dieb. 
   »Woher soll ich das denn wissen?« Der Alte zuckte nur mit den Achseln und schien ihre Miene, die den Ausdruck größter Enttäuschung angenommen hatte, gar nicht zu beachten. »Diese Frage könnte ich dir vielleicht beantworten, wenn ich genau wüsste, wie der Drache ausgesehen hat. Es gab vor langer Zeit viele Drachen in Kalimdor und in den östlichen Königreichen, aber fast alle wurden getötet. Nur noch wenige von ihnen leben. Wenn ich mich nicht gänzlich täusche, streift sogar einer von ihnen in Duskwood herum. Nun, jedenfalls könnte der Drache auf dem Gipfel ein Drache gewesen sein, der einst an eben jenem Ort gelebt hat, den du nun suchst. Und... wo willst du denn hin?«
   Atunâ achtete nicht auf die Frage, die Worte flogen geradezu an ihrem Ohr vorbei und hatten nicht den Hauch einer Chance, in sie einzudringen. Stattdessen sprang die Elfe auf und stürmte mit einem schmalen Lächeln zu dem Umhang. Kaum dass sie in der Schenke stand, quetschte sie sich auch schon am Wirt vorbei, der sie nur ein wenig verständnislos ansah. Eiligst durchschritt sie den Schankraum, riss die Tür geradezu auf und trat ins Freie.
   Die Sonne stieg gerade über den Horizont und sandte erste sanfte Strahlen auf die Erde hinab. Es hatte in der Nacht geregnet, zudem war es auch noch äußerst kalt gewesen. Tau bedeckte einige Dächer und glitzerte im Licht, Wasser tropfte zäh und langsam von den Häusern und Laternen aus auf das Pflaster.
   Atunâ hatte keine Augen für die Schönheit dieses Augenblicks. Stattdessen fing sie an zu rennen, raste geradezu über die steinerne Straße und dem nur wenige Schritt weit entfernten Stall entgegen. Sie öffnete mit einiger Kraftanstrengung das Scheunentor, denn mehr war das Gebäude auch nicht, trat ein und eilte zu ihrem noch schlafenden Tiger. Einige gesäuselte Worte, und seine gelben Augen öffneten sich augenblicklich. Die Muskeln erschienen unter dem weißen Fell, als er sich erhob und kurz schüttelte, um danach die Elfe auf sich Platz nehmen zu lassen.
   »Lauf, Shandorîn!« Ihre Stimme war erfüllt von Glückseligkeit, Hoffnung und Mut. Selbst der Mondsäbler, welcher seine Reiterin nun schon seit einigen Zyklen begleitete, hatte sie noch nie so erfreut erlebt, und ihre Freude färbte auch auf ihn ab. Mit einem ohrenbetäubenden Gebrüll stob er aus der Scheune hinaus und die Straße entlang. Die Häuser um sie herum verschwammen zu einer bunten Mischung aus Farben, der Wind pfiff erneut um Atunâ. Doch diesmal genoss sie die angenehme Kühle auf ihrem Gesicht. 
   Kurze Zeit später hatten sie das Tor von Sentinel Hill passiert und befanden sich erneut auf offenen Feldern, zwischen denen teils befestigte Wege Reisende führten. Auch die Elfe befand sich auf einem, und ihr Ziel zeigte sich bereits vor ihrem inneren Auge.
   »Auf nach Stormwind, Shandorîn! Wir müssen in die große Bibliothek!« Ihr Lächeln wurde noch ein wenig breiter. _Dort sind fast alle Wesen verzeichnet, die einst existierten, samt besonderer Merkmale..._
   Ihre freie Hand, die nicht den Zügel hielt, fuhr noch einmal zu ihrem Bauch, dort, wo sich das Mal befand. Die Augen der Elfe leuchteten noch ein wenig heller als sonst. _Ich suche also den Ort, an dem einst ein Drache mit Haut wie Stein gelebt hatte. Das dürfte doch nicht allzu schwer werden._
   Sie konzentrierte sich wieder auf den Weg. In weiter Ferne tauchten über den Wipfeln der Bäume beizeiten sogar schon die ersten Spitzen der Türme von Stormwind auf. Die Stadt erhob sich nicht allzu weit von Sentinel Hill entfernt, Atunâ würde sie in nicht mehr als einem Sonnenumlauf erreicht haben. Ihr sonst so reines und freundliches Lächeln wurde zu einem fiesen Grinsen.
_Warte nur, Drênak. Bald schon sehen wir uns wieder._


----------



## Wuschelwurst (24. Januar 2008)

Hm wenn ich die Geschichte lese würde ich sie lieber gedruckt auf dem Schoß haben und in meinem Bett liegen ;P

Wirklich ganz großes Kino! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man auch ab und zu über einen kleinen, kann sein, dass ich mir das nur einbilde, Formulierungs- oder Rechtschreibfehler stolpert macht es wirklich Spaß die Geschichte mit zu verfolgen.
Das soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass ich es besser machen wüde : )

Weiter so;P meine Augen hast du^^


----------



## Al Fifino (13. Februar 2008)

***​
Die letzten, goldenen Strahlen der untergehenden Sonne drangen sanft durch die großen, oben spitz zulaufenden Fenster herein und beleuchteten dabei den kreisrunden Gang. Zu dessen linker Seite standen anstelle von steinernen Wänden dicke, mannshohe und mit Staub überzogene Regale voller Bücher, Pergamentrollen und Manuskripte.
   Ein leises Rascheln ertönte, als ein Zeigefinger vorsichtig über die Bände fuhr, schließlich bei einem besonders breiten Band verharrte und diesen heraus zog. Der junge Mann, dem die Hand gehörte, lächelte erleichtert, nachdem er den Titel entziffert hatte, und schritt eilig aus. Sein Weg führte ihn zu einer nicht weit entfernten, gewundenen Treppe, die er ohne Mühe hinab stieg. Kaum unten angekommen, ging er zwischen einigen Regalen hindurch bis zur Mitte des gewaltigen Raumes, in der sich einige Tische sowie dazugehörige Stühle befanden.
   Atunâ, die an einem saß, schaute von dem Buch, über dem sie gerade brütete, auf und erkannte das jugendliche, doch freudige Gesicht des Bibliothekars. Auch sie lächelte leicht. »Eurer Miene nach zu urteilen, habt Ihr mehr Glück gehabt als ich auf meiner Suche?«
   »Das habe ich, Mylady. Hierin dürfte sich das befinden, nach dem Ihr zu wissen trachtet.« Seine weiße Robe flatterte ein wenig, als er zu ihr stoß. Mit einem leisen Seufzer ließ er das dicke Werk mit einem leisen Knall auf das Holz fallen und pustete die dünne Staubschicht hinweg. Die Elfe beugte sich neugierig über den ledernen, braunen Einband, auf dem in schwarzen Lettern geschrieben stand:

Rhôrash Wendon î Krashúma​
Ihre Lippen bewegten sich, als sie die Wörter las. Einen Moment lang verweilte die Frau noch über dem Buch gebeugt, dann sah sie den neben ihr stehenden Mann fragend an. »Was bedeutet das?«
   »Nun, es ist zwergisch.« Er kratzte sich ein wenig nervös am hellroten Haarschopf ob der vollen Aufmerksamkeit seiner bezaubernden Zuhörerin. »Es heißt so viel wie: _Magische Wesen und Kreaturen._«
   Atunâ lächelte den Bibliothekar breit an. »Ihr habt tatsächlich genau das aufgestöbert, was ich benötigte!«
   Der Kopf des Angesprochenen lief rot an, auch über seine Züge huschte ein schüchternes Lächeln. »Das ist ja auch meine Aufgabe...«
   »Die Ihr wirklich gut erfüllt habt. Doch nun setzt Euch!« Die Elfe deutete auf den Stuhl neben sich. Als sich der junge Mann jedoch nicht rührte, sondern eher mit einer peinlich berührten Miene stehen blieb, nickte sie ihm aufmunternd zu und setzte grinsend hinterher: »Nur keine falsche Scheu. Ihr müsst immerhin diese Runen für mich übersetzen. Ich bin des Zwergischen nicht mächtig, und ohne Euch nützt mir das Buch nichts.«
   Noch immer mit einem rotem Gesicht, doch zaghaft lächelnd ließ sich der Mann neben sie nieder. Während er den Band aufschlug und das Inhaltsverzeichnis studierte, betrachtete ihn Atunâ ein wenig genauer. Er mochte vielleicht 20 Sommer hinter sich haben, rasierte anscheinend sorgsam sein Gesicht und war der einzige Bibliothekar weit und breit in ganz Stormwind.
   Mit unschuldiger Stimme fragte sie: »Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass ich hier nicht noch mehr Euresgleichen antreffe?«
   Er sah nicht von dem Buch auf, was wohl daran lag, dass er ihr nicht direkt in die Augen sehen wollte, um eine Antwort zu geben. Stattdessen fuhr er mit einem Finger, der ziemlich zitterte, ebenso wie sein gesamter Körper, über die Buchstaben, während er entgegnete: »Hier arbeitet immer nur ein Meister, und sonst niemand. Der letzte dieser Bibliothek verstarb vor ungefähr zwei Zyklen. Er war mein Großvater. Und er wählte mich als seinen Nachfolger.«
   »Wieso das?« Die Elfe legte ihren Kopf schief, als sie den jungen Mann mit einem versteckten Grinsen musterte. _Wie nervös er ist... richtig süß._
   »Ich habe schon immer gerne gelesen.« Seine Stimme wurde nun ein wenig fester und klang nicht mehr so brüchig wie vorher. Man merkte ihm an, dass er nun, da er ein ihm vertrautes Gebiet betreten hatte, sicherer wurde. »Ich kenne fast jedes Buch in diesem Haus.«
   Er schaute kurz nach oben zu der riesigen Kuppel, die von Fresken und Malereien geschmückt wurde, zu den vielen, voll gestopften Regalen. Kurz huschte sein Blick über das Antlitz der Frau, bevor er sich wieder auf das Buch heftete. »Die Bibliothek ist wie ein... Zuhause für mich.« Er lächelte schief, während er weiterhin Wort um Wort las. »Ich kenne all ihre Gänge, selbst in Finsternis würde ich mich hier problemlos zurecht finden. Ich bin hier länger als an sonst einem Ort, und wahrscheinlich wird sich das in meinem Leben auch nicht ändern.«
   Erneut sah er auf. Diesmal jedoch schien alle Nervosität ihn verlassen und vollkommener Ruhe Platz gemacht zu haben. »Der Drache, den Ihr sucht... wie sieht er aus?«
   Ohne zu zögern, griff Atunâ den Saum ihres Hemdes und zog es ein Stück weit nach oben, gerade hoch genug, dass man den Kopf der Kreatur erkennen konnte. Mit einem breiten Grinsen erwiderte sie: »Ziemlich genau so.«
   Die Augen des Mannes verweilten kurz auf dem Mal, doch zu Atunâs Überraschung konnte sie keinerlei Scham in ihnen erkennen. Stattdessen wandten sie sich gleich darauf wieder ab und blickten erneut auf das Buch, während er eine Seite nach der anderen umblätterte.
   Eben wollte der Bibliothekar weiterblättern, als er mitten in der Bewegung verharrte. Auch der Elfe blieb dies nicht unbemerkt. Voll Neugier beugte sie sich ein wenig nach vorne, um ebenfalls einen Blick auf das Pergament zu ergattern. »Habt Ihr etwas gefunden?«
   »Ich denke schon.« Lächelnd rutschte er ein wenig zur Seite, um Atunâ freie Sicht zu schaffen.
   Deren Lippen öffneten sich einen Spalt breit, als sie das Wesen erkannte, welches kunstvoll und scheinbar lebensecht auf das Papier übertragen worden war. Beinahe glaubte sie zu sehen, dass der dort abgebildete Lindwurm ihr einen Blick zuwarf. Sein Kopf sah dem auf ihrer Haut zum Verwechseln ähnlich.
   Leise, geradezu andächtig flüsterte sie: »Das ist... mein Drache.«
   »Ja, das ist er.«
   Wie aus einem Traum schreckte die Elfe auf. Irritiert betrachtete sie den jungen Mann, der sie nach wie vor freundlich anlächelte. »Sein Name lautet Zôímgar, Feuerzunge. Allerdings hat er auch eine Schwester: Zôímcen, Feueratem. Welcher der beiden nun jener ist, der Euren Bauch ziert«, sein Gesicht färbten sich leicht rot, »kann ich leider nicht zweifelsfrei sagen.«
   »Aber Ihr wisst, wo sie leben?« Atunâs Augen funkelten vor Hoffnung und Neugier, während sie auf die Antwort wartete.
   »Oh, natürlich.« Der Mann lächelte nun wieder. »Es scheint ja sehr wichtig zu sein, Eurer Miene nach zu schließen... die Drachen leben irgendwo in Dun Morogh. Die Zwerge versuchten zwar einst, sie zu töten, doch die Wesen konnten fliehen und verstecken sich seitdem irgendwo in der eisigen Kälte. Sie -«
   Bevor der Bibliothekar wusste, wie ihm geschah, hatte die Elfe ihm bereits einen Kuss auf die Wange gedrückt, war aufgesprungen und durch das niedrige Tor in die lärmenden Gassen von Stormwind geeilt. Zurück ließ sie einen völlig verdatterten Jüngling mit hochrotem Gesicht und dem festen Entschluss, kein Bibliothekar zu bleiben. Stattdessen reifte in ihm der Gedanke, seine Fähigkeiten im Kampf mit dem Schwert zu verfeinern, um alsbald jener Elfe zu folgen, die ihm gerade den schönsten Augenblick seines jungen Lebens geschenkt hatte und mit ihr Abenteuer zu bestreiten.
   Die Sonne war dem Mond gewichen und die Göttin Luna hatte bereits ihren Thron am höchsten Punkt des Firmaments bestiegen, als der Jüngling auf der kleinen Treppe stand, die zur Bibliothek führte. Seine Robe hatte er gegen bequeme, rot gefärbte Leinenkleidung getauscht, in einem Rucksack ein wenig Essen und Trinken, Geld sowie ein leeres Buch mit zugehörigem Schreibzeugs verstaut. Ein ungeschärftes Schwert steckte in seiner Scheide, die wiederum an dem ledernen Gürtel, den er sich angelegt hatte, befestigt war. 
   Beinahe wehmütig warf er einen letzten Blick auf die Bücher und Regale, die ihm schon altbekannt vorkamen und er vielleicht niemals wieder sehen würde. Für die Bürger hatte er eine kleine Notiz hinterlassen, in der stand, dass er Fredolin Greatheart zum neuen Meister der Bibliothek ernannte. Fredolin würde seine Aufgabe gut machen: er war ein älterer Herr, der gerne hierher kam und einige Bücher las. Zudem stellte er einen äußerst vergnügten Menschen dar, der stets ein freundliches Wort auf den Lippen hatte und jedem half, der nur darum bat.
   Dann schritt der junge Mann mit freudig erregtem Gesicht die Stufen Straße hinab und machte sich auf den Weg. Er wusste, dass die ihm unbekannte und doch so seltsam vertraut vorkommende Elfe nach Dun Morogh gehen und womit sie dorthin gelangen würde. Die Untergrundbahn, welche Ironforge mit Stormwind verband, war nur einen kleinen Fußmarsch weit entfernt.


----------



## Al Fifino (13. Februar 2008)

*Kapitel 5*

Was auch immer diese kleinen, miesen, lausigen Pelzviecher trieben &#8211; sie machten es mit einer Geschäftigkeit, die ich noch nicht einmal bei Zwergen hatte beobachten können.
   Kleine Geschöpfe, vielleicht halb so groß wie ich selbst, mit glühenden Augen und schweineähnlichen Schnauzen wuselten von dem einen Stollen zum nahe gelegenen anderen. Manche von ihnen trugen Hacken und sogar offene Helme, andere hingegen pelzartige Mützen mit Ohrenwärmern, um ihre kleinen Lauscher nicht abkühlen zu lassen. Alles in allem machten sie einen geradezu amüsanten, wenn nicht gar lächerlichen Eindruck.
   Ich wusste es besser. Diese winzig anmutenden Teufelsbraten hatten kurze, jedoch auch gefährliche Klauen an ihren Händen, und mit ihren Spitzhacken konnten sie äußerst gut umgehen, nicht nur um Tunnel oder ganze Höhlensysteme zu graben.
   Einer der Kobolde zog meine Aufmerksamkeit auf sich. Er schien ihr Häuptling oder Anführer zu sein: im Gegensatz zu allen anderen trug er eine kunterbunte Mischung aus viel zu großen Pantoffeln, einem gerafften Kleid sowie einen mit weißen Federn geschmückten Hut, der in seinen Augen wahrscheinlich nicht nur äußerst kleidsam, sondern auch noch wärmend war. Bei seinem Anblick konnte ich mir ein leises Prusten nicht verkneifen.
   Hütten, stümperhaft aus vier Stangen, die durch dicke Stofflagen verbunden waren, zusammengebaut und doch ihren Zweck erfüllend, säumten eine kleine Palisade, die vielleicht einen Zwergen, gewiss jedoch keinen Menschen abhalten konnte. Sie verlief von dem einen Hügel zum anderen, aber nicht auf diese hinauf. Die in den kalten Himmel stechenden Abwehrbauten hätten Feinde selbst auf großer Distanz erkennen können und ihre Erschaffer verraten. So besaß die Verteidigung der Kobolde also vor allem an den bewachsenen Erdhaufen ihre schwachen Punkte.
   Genug gesehen. Mit einem breiten Grinsen auf den Lippen robbte ich den kleinen Hügel, den ich erklommen hatte, wieder hinab. Wenn man bedachte, dass die gesamte Umgebung voller Bäume und Steine in dem glitzernden Schnee beinahe unterging, war das alles andere als ein gemütlicher Spaziergang, doch ich absolvierte ihn ohne Murren. Unten angekommen, erhob ich mich, klopfte das unangenehm kalte gefrorene Wasser wieder ab und folgte den Spuren, die ich hinterlassen hatte, als ich mich auf die Suche nach den Kobolden gemacht hatte. Um sicher zu gehen, war bereits ein großer, mit Nadeln bestückter Zweig bereit gelegt worden: mit seiner Hilfe versuchte ich, meine Fußabdrücke zu verwischen, was mir auch mehr oder weniger gut gelang. Immerhin machte es einen soliden Eindruck, und sollte man nicht auf fünf Schritt Nähe heran kommen, würde man sie nicht entdecken.
   Der Weg zurück war nicht gerade kurz, zudem neigte sich die Sonne langsam gen Horizont. Ein leises Unbehagen machte sich in mir breit. Ich war nicht gerne draußen in der Kälte, schon gar nicht nachts. Zu dieser dunklen Stunde kamen oftmals hungrige Bären und Wölfe aus ihren Verstecken gekrochen und machten Jagd auf alles, was sich bewegte. Niemand hier in Dun Morogh war so tollkühn oder dumm, um im Schnee zu übernachten und dabei den Erfrierungstod oder das Risiko, gefressen zu werden, auf sich zu nehmen.
   Bald darauf hatte ich endlich die Straße erreicht, die mithilfe einiger Laternen gut gekennzeichnet war. Mein braunes Pferd, welches ich an einem Baum angebunden zurück gelassen hatte, scharrte unruhig mit den Hufen im Schnee herum, hob jedoch erfreut seinen Kopf, als es mich erkannte, und wieherte leise zur Begrüßung. Lächelnd schmiss ich den Ast weg und streichelte sanft die Nüstern des Tiers. »Ja, mein Kleiner, ich habe dich auch vermisst. Aber jetzt müssen wir uns unbedingt sputen, oder ich sehe schwarz für dich und mich.« Besorgt ließ ich meinen Blick schweifen. Die letzten Strahlen der Himmelsscheibe verschwanden langsam vom Angesicht der Erde, stattdessen bestieg ihre Schwester nun den Thron des Firmament und beleuchtete mit sanften, milchig weißem Licht die Welt. »Die Nacht bricht herein, und du weißt ja, was das heißt.«
   Während ich sprach, hatte ich bereits das Seil vom Baum gelöst und mehr schlecht als recht in einer der Gepäcktaschen meines Reittiers verstaut. Sofort schwang ich mich in den Sattel. Das Leder hatte die Temperatur der Umgebung angenommen und war eisig kalt. Ein kurzes Frösteln zog durch meinen Körper, dann riss ich mich zusammen und schniefte lautstark. »Dann mal los, Brauner!« Ich drückte meine ebenfalls ledernen Stiefel in die Flanken des Pferdes, welches zustimmend schnaubte und gemächlich lostrabte, um gleich darauf in einen schnellen Galopp zu verfallen. Ich musste es nicht einmal mehr lenken, es kannte den Weg inzwischen beinahe auswendig: immer nach einer Laterne Ausschau halten und diese ansteuern; war man an einer der Leuchten angelangt, suchte man einfach die nächste, und immer so fort, bis man schließlich in einem Dorf oder einer Stadt ankam.
   In meinem Fall lag Ironforge, die Hauptstadt der Zwerge, am nächsten. Sie war in einen Berg hinein gehauen worden. Von außen konnte man nur das vergleichsweise winzige Tor betrachten, doch betrat man die Stadt im Felsen, so wurde einem erst die gesamte Dimension des Gewölbes klar. Die Zwerge hatten in zyklenlanger Arbeit ein wahrhaft imposantes Werk vollbracht, eine Festung erschaffen, die nur schwerlich einzunehmen war.
   Gedankenverloren betrachtete ich die Bäume, welche an mich vorbei flogen. Ab und an konnte man einen Hirsch oder einen Schneehasen erkennen, die sich stets in Sicherheit brachten, wenn sie das Klackern der beschlagenen Hufen auf den Stein hörten, doch mehr entdeckte ich nicht. Selbst die Wildschweine, derer es hier reihenweise gab, ließen sich dieses Mal nicht blicken.
   Meine Gedanken kreisten inzwischen um das, was ich entdeckt hatte. _Diese verdammten Kobolde bauen also tatsächlich wieder neue Minen ab, und das mitten im Reich der Zwerge..._ Die kleinen Schweineschnauzen bildeten schon seit längerer Zeit eine Plage, die jedoch einigermaßen eingegrenzt worden war. Nun hatten sie es irgendwie geschafft, sich erneut auszubreiten und das halbe Land zu unterhöhlen, um Platz für ihr eigenes Reich zu schaffen. Manchmal fragte ich mich, ob sie tatsächlich an Macht interessiert waren oder es ihnen einfach nur unheimlichen Spaß machte zu buddeln. Wie auch immer die Antwort darauf lautete, es stand fest, dass man sie nicht einfach so gewähren lassen konnte. Entweder musste ein Friedensabkommen ausgehandelt werden, was jedoch schon in der Vergangenheit stets gescheitert war. Oder die Zwerge sahen sich gezwungen, Taten folgen zu lassen, die meist mit der Vertreibung der Kobolde endeten, was deren Wut und Zorn förderte und zu neuen Zwistigkeiten führte.
   Ich war dem kleinen Volk, welches oftmals unter der Erde lebte, sehr verbunden, und deshalb nahm ich gerne einmal auch einen kleinen Erkundungsauftrag an, der für sie durchaus wichtig sein konnte. Anscheinend war die Finte, die ich geschlagen und mir meine Flucht ermöglicht hatte, mit Bravur gelungen: der Sohn des mir nur zu gut bekannten Wirtes Ben, seines Zeichens Möchtegern-Gauner und eifriger Nachahmer meiner Streifzüge, hatte mir dabei ungemein geholfen. Er sah mir zwar nicht gerade ähnlich, doch hatte ziemlich genau meine Größe. Paarte man diesen Umstand noch mit einem schwarzen, alles verhüllenden Umhang und packte ein Seil obendrauf, erhielt man das nahezu perfekte Täuschungsmanöver. Er war also an meiner statt der Mauer hinunter gekraxelt und hinterher am helllichten Tag wieder ungeschoren in die Stadt zurück gekehrt. Sein alter Herr hatte davon zu meinem Glück nichts mitbekommen &#8211; ich nahm es Ben nach wie vor übel, dass er mich an die Elfe verpfiffen hatte.
   Nachdem sich also die Wogen wieder geglättet hatten und ganz Stormwind annahm, ich sei in die Umgebung geflohen, machte ich mich auf den Weg zur Untergrundbahn. Dieses Meisterwerk von gnomischer Technik bildete verschiedene Waggons, in denen man bequem, sah man von dem ohrenbetäubenden Lärm und ständigen Quietschen ab, nach Ironforge reisen konnte. Sie hingen an metallenen Balken, welche wiederum in der Decke des meilenlangen Tunnels verankert waren. Mit was die Gefährte angetrieben wurden, blieb mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel, doch es konnte mir egal sein &#8211; meine Flucht war geglückt, und ich verdankte sie vor allem dem gnomischen Erfindungsreichtum und ihrer Faulheit.
   Ein plötzliches Wiehern, verbunden mit einem abrupten Stopp, ließ mich aufschrecken. Verwirrt blickte ich mich um. Das Zwielicht war inzwischen bereits vergangen, die Nacht hatte das Firmament erobert. Weit entfernte Sterne sandten ein wenig Licht auf die Erde hinab, doch sie wurde vor allem von der Göttin Lûna erhellt, welche milchig weiß am Himmel wachte.
   Eine kleine, gedrungene Gestalt stand mitten auf dem Weg. In dem schwachen Wind, der ab und an wehte, raschelte ihr purpurner Umhang leise und unheilvoll. Das Gesicht wurde von einer Kapuze verdeckt, welche keinerlei Einsicht erlaubte und mich so vollkommen im Ungewissen ließ, jedoch zwei ungewöhnliche Ausbuchtungen besaß.
   Möglichst ohne unnötige Bewegungen zu vollbringen, umschloss meine rechte Hand den Griff meines Kurzschwertes, um dann mit eindeutig misstrauischer Stimme zu fragen: »Wer seid Ihr, kleiner Mann, und was wollt Ihr?«
   Ein leises Kichern erschallte, wurde lauter, bis es sich schließlich in schallendes, helles Gelächter verwandelte. Winzig anmutende Hände erschienen, eine davon enthüllte den Kopf des Unbekannten.
   Verdutzt blickte ich in das vor Freude geradezu leuchtende Gesicht einer Gnomin. Ihr knallpinkes Haar hatte sie zu zwei adretten Zöpfchen gebunden, welche von ihrem Kopf abstanden, die beiden blauen Äuglein sahen mich aufgeregt an und ein breites Lächeln verweilte auf ihren Lippen. Die Wangen der Frau waren vor Kälte rot gefärbt.
   »Was machst du denn hier draußen, Apoleia?« Ich hatte mich endlich wieder gefangen und erwiderte ihr breites Grinsen. »Ich dachte, du bist bei deinem Vater und arbeitest bei ihm mit!«
   »Jaha, das hatte ich auch vor!« Ihre glockenhelle, quietschvergnügte Stimme brachte mich immer wieder zum Lachen, und auch diesmal war es nicht anders. »Aber bei Papa ist es dauernd so langweilig, er lässt mich ja niemals mit dem Schwarzpulver experimentieren, und da dachte ich mir, ich suche dich einfach mal!«
   »Und du hast mich auch gefunden.« Ich zwinkerte ihr verschmitzt zu, bevor ich fort fuhr: »Aber wie hast du das gemacht? Es ist schon fast einen gesamten Sonnenumlauf her, seitdem ich hier vorbei gekommen bin!«
   »Weißt du noch, den Netz-o-Mat, den ich dir geschenkt habe?« Sie hüpfte näher heran, während ich abstieg und dann vor ihr in die Hocke ging, um mit ihr auf einer Ebene sprechen zu können. »Natürlich weiß ich das noch! Ich habe ihn dauernd dabei!« Nach einem Blick in die Tasche meines Pferdes beförderte ich ein schlichtes metallenes Rohr hervor, auf dem sich nur ein einziger Knopf befand. »Meistens funktioniert es ganz gut, aber als ich es mal einfach so zum Spaß ausprobiert habe, ist mir das Ding beinahe um die Ohren geflogen und das Netz hat mich selbst gefangen...«
   »Was wären gnomische Erfindungen ohne Risiko?« Die kleine Gnomin erlag einem neuerlichen Kicheranfall, bis sie sich schließlich beruhigt und ein paar Lachtränen aus dem Gesicht gewischt hatte. »Jedenfalls habe ich da drin einen Deketor eingebaut.«
   »Einen was?« Sie strafte meinen fragenden Blick mit einem der ermahnenden Sorte. »Ein Deketor! Ein Gerät, so klein, dass man es mit dem bloßen Auge fast nicht sehen kann! Jedenfalls ist es mir durch diesen Deketor möglich, dich überall aufzuspüren! Ich brauche bloß meinen Deketor-Schnüffelapperat hier anzumachen«, sie zog ein kompliziert aussehendes, kreisrundes Ding aus ihrer Tasche, welches von bunten Knöpfen und Schaltern übersät war, »und schon sehe ich auf diesem Bildschirm, in welcher Richtung du bist!« Um ihre Aussage zu untermauern, drückte sie mit strahlender Miene eine der unzähligen Tasten.
   Ein leises Surren war zu vernehmen, das jedoch beinahe sofort wieder verstummte. Verwirrt betrachtete Apoleia das Gerät, drückte noch einmal auf den selben Knopf und dann wild auf den restlichen herum. Gleich darauf ertönte ein unheilvolles Pfeifen, das Maschinchen begann zu vibrieren, Rauch stieg auf und wurde von dem schwach wehenden Wind sofort vertrieben. Mit einem mehr als nur besorgen Blick wandte sich die Frau an mich: »Schnell, nimm es!«
   »Wie bitte?« Ich blickte sie entgeistert an. »Ich nimm das Ding bestimmt nicht! Das sieht so aus, als wollte es gleich in die Luft fliegen!«
   »Eben deswegen!« Ihre Stimme hörte sich quengelnd an, wie ein kleines Kind, dem man seine Süßigkeiten geklaut hatte. »Du hast längere Arme! Nimm es und schmeiß es dann ganz weit weg!«
   Mit einem leisen und resignierenden Seufzen schnappte ich das Gerät aus ihrer Hand, holte aus und warf es mit aller Kraft, die ich aufbringen konnte. Noch während es sich in der Luft befand, platzte die Apparatur unter einem lauten Knall in ihre einzelnen Bestandteile. Kleine Metallsplitter flogen in alle Richtungen, dicht gefolgt von Schrauben, Federn und allerlei Dingen, deren Namen ich nicht einmal kannte.
   Als ich meine kleine Freundin mit einem strafenden Blick ansah, antwortete diese nur mit einem entschuldigenden Lächeln: »Risiko gehört zu meinem Job. Ansonsten würden die ganzen Erfindungen ja auch keinen Spaß machen!«
   Ich schüttelte nur den Kopf, als ich aufstieg. »Wie willst du wieder heimkommen?«
   »Och, ich muss gar nicht heim! Papa hat gemeint, die Werkstatt sei einfach nichts für mich, ich würde zu viel implodieren und explodieren lassen.«
   Ein kurzes Lächeln huschte über meine Züge. _Scheint ein weißer Mann zu sein, ihr Vater..._
   »Und deshalb hat er gesagt, ich soll ein paar Abenteuer bestehen, ein wenig praktische Erfahrung sammeln und mit dir herum ziehen!«
   Das Lächeln erfror zu einer versteinerten Grimasse. »Ähm... wie bitte?«
   »Ist das nicht toll? Wir sind jetzt die ganze Zeit zusammen!« Ihre Augen glühten erneut, als sie mich wie einen großen Bruder betrachtete, und als solch einer fühlte ich mich in diesem Augenblick. Einen winzig kleinen Moment lang überlegte ich, ob ich ihr einfach eine klare Absage erteilen sollte. Doch mir war klar, dass ihr diese Tat das Herz brechen würde, und ich mochte die kleine quirlige Gnomin einfach zu sehr, um ihr das anzutun. 
   Mir blieb also nicht viel anderes übrig, als in den sauren Apfel zu beißen und sie zumindest bis nach Ironforge mitzunehmen. Dort konnte ich sie dann eventuell abschütteln. »Nun, es passt zwar nicht unbedingt in meine derzeitigen Pläne, aber ich werde dich schon irgendwie unterbringen.« Grinsend reichte ich ihr meine Hand, um sie zu mir hinauf zu ziehen und vor mich auf den Sattel zu setzen. »Also, wenn es dir zu schnell wird, einfach sagen. Ich kann dann ein wenig langsamer reiten.«
   »Ja, ja, jetzt mach endlich!« Sie klang freudig erregt, ganz so, als sei gerade ihr größter Traum in Erfüllung gegangen. Ich hatte den dumpfen Verdacht, dass dies auch geschehen war. 
   Vorsichtig langte ich mit meinen Armen um ihren Körper herum und ergriff die Zügel. »Na, dann mal los!« Erneut verspürte das Pferd die Absätze meiner Stiefel in seiner Seite, und gehorsam trabte es los.
   »Was hast du denn die ganze Zeit gemacht?« Die kleine Frau versuchte, ihren Kopf zu umzuwenden, dass sie mir direkt ins Gesicht schauen konnte. Als ihr jedoch klar wurde, dass dies nicht möglich sein würde, beließ sie es dabei, mich aus den Augenwinkeln zu mustern. 
   Ich erwiderte mit einem winzigen Lächeln: »Alles geheim, Apoleia. Ich darf dir davon auf keinen Fall etwas erzählen, oder...«
   »Oder was?« Ihre piepsige Stimme bekam erneut einen quengelnden Unterton, während sie mich voller Neugier anstarrte.
   »Wie schon gesagt, ich darf es dir ohnehin nicht sagen. Ich habe jetzt schon fast zu viel verraten.« Bewusst wandte ich mich von ihr ab und heftete meine Augen wieder auf die Straße. Die Neugier der Gnomin war nun entfacht, genau so, wie ich es mir gedacht hatte. Doch zu meiner Überraschung kam kein Aufkreischen und keine Aufforderung, gefälligst mit der Wahrheit heraus zu rücken. Stattdessen knabberte sie auf ihrer Lippe herum, bis sie sich tatsächlich abwandte und zu überlegen schien.
   Ich kannte Apoleia schon lange &#8211; sie war es praktisch gewesen, die mich in Ironforge aufgegabelt und durch die Stadt geführt hatte. Auf die Frage hin, warum sie das getan hatte, antwortete sie einmal: »Weil du so süß aussiehst!« Dabei hatte sie breit ob meiner peinlich berührten Miene gegrinst.
   Inzwischen hatte ich die kleine Frau schon lange in mein Herz geschlossen. Sie war zwar ziemlich schusselig und ließ praktisch nichts heil, was sie anfasste, doch konnte man sich stets auf sie verlassen, wenn man einmal Hilfe benötigte. Sie war eine Freundin, die zu mir hielt, egal, was geschehen mochte. Ich glaubte sogar, dass sie nicht von meiner Seite gewichen wäre, wenn ich ihr erzählt hätte, dass ich ein gesuchter Verbrecher bin und einst sogar eine Nachtelfe als Geisel genommen hatte.
   Verdutzt blickte ich auf meine Brust. Meine rechte Hand, die eben zusammen mit der anderen die Zügel gehalten hatte, umschloss das Amulett, welches ich gerne für alle sichtbar trug. Der von Gold eingeschlossene Rubin funkelte matt im Mondlicht.
   Eine tief schlafende Gestalt tauchte vor meinem inneren Auge auf. Sie lag ruhig atmend auf einem kaputten und dreckigen Bett, trug nur leichte Leinenkleidung, die ihre Rundungen umschmeichelte. Ein Medaillon hing um ihren Hals, spitze Ohren stachen aus dem silbernen Haar heraus.
   Ein weit entfernter Ruf ließ mich aufschrecken. Verwirrt betrachtete ich die kleine Gnomin, die vor mir saß und mich besorgt ansah. »Hast du etwas gesagt?«
   »Ja.« Sie deutete mit einem leichten Lächeln auf etwas direkt vor uns. Als mein Blick ihrem Finger folgte, erkannte ich den sich hin- und herwindenden, vom Schnee bedeckten Pass, der zum Tor Ironforges führte.
    Die Augen meiner Begleiterin leuchteten, als sie erwiderte: »Wir sind da.«


----------



## Al Fifino (24. Februar 2008)

_Ein kleines Vorwort:_
Wie Ihr vielleicht schon bemerkt habt, habe ich ein wenig an den Kapiteln editiert. Es lohnt sich höchstwahrscheinlich, den Anhang des *4. Kapitels* etwas genauer in Augenschein zu nehmen.
_____

*Kapitel 6*

Der Aufstieg gestaltete sich mühsamer, als ich es gedacht hätte. Zumindest mein Pferd schnaubte bei jedem Schritt lautstark auf und schien sich, dem ständigen Kopfschütteln nach zu urteilen, über das zusätzliche Gewicht der Gnomin zu beschweren.
   Kurz darauf hatten wir den verschneiten Pass hinter uns gelassen und ein ebenfalls in weiß daliegendes Plateau erreicht. Der Berg ragte von hier aus beinahe senkrecht nach oben und verlor sich irgendwo in der Höhe. Einige Schritte entfernt öffnete sich ein riesiges Tor, das reich verziert war: eiserne Greifen flitzten die aus dem gleichen Metall bestehenden Tore auf und ab. Heldentaten von Zwergen, deren Namen ich nicht kannte, waren dort ebenso verewigt wie Inschriften, welche Geschichten über das kleine Volk erzählten. Derzeit standen die gewaltigen Flügel offen, der Schnee hatte bereits einen beträchtlichen Teil des von Säulen gesäumten breiten Ganges dahinter eingenommen. Zwei Krieger, sowohl mit Äxten als auch mit Knallstecken ausgerüstet, nickten sachte zur Begrüßung.
   Wärme schlug uns entgegen, als wir endlich Ironforge betreten hatten. Der gut ausgebaute Tunnel, dem wir folgten, teilte sich auf und umging so die imposante Statue eines Zwergen, der die typischen Waffen der kleinen Männer in die Höhe hielt: eine riesige Axt schwebte unheilvoll über mir, während auf der anderen Seite ein etwa gleich großer Hammer seinen Schatten warf. Das gesamte Werk war aus Stein gehauen und teilweise mit hauchdünnen Goldplatten verschönert. Der regungslose Kämpfer machte den Eindruck, als wollte er demnächst von seinem Sockel steigen und allen Feinden der Zwerge die Stirn bieten.
   Gleich hinter der Statue traf sich der Gang erneut und führte endlich in die Stadt selbst, zumindest in einen der Rundgänge, hinein. Auf beiden Seiten der kreisrunden Halle standen windschiefe Häuser dicht beisammen, ohne auch nur einen Zoll Platz zwischen sich zu lassen. Hätte man in den Wänden Türen eingebaut, so wäre es möglich gewesen, in einer der Hütten einzubrechen und sich von dort aus unbeobachtet in jeden Winkel der Stadt zu begeben. Teilweise war dies auch der Fall.
   In der Mitte der breiten Straße, die von den Häusern begrenzt wurde, befand sich eine senkrecht abfallende Vertiefung: ein Kanal, über dem ein eisernes Gitter angebracht worden war und in dem Lava brodelte, welches zähflüssig dahin floss und ungeahnte Wärme abgab, was wiederum ganz Ironforge aufheizte und ein Leben im andauernden Winter mühelos möglich machte. Tatsächlich verschwand der Schnee niemals, sondern blieb jeden Zyklus liegen und prägte so das Bild von Dun Morogh.
   Einen Moment später wurde ich von dem Lärm erschlagen, den meine Ohren nun vernahmen. An jeder Ecke standen Zwerge oder Gnome, unterhielten sich über alltägliche Dinge und gingen ihrem Tagwerk nach. Marktschreier priesen lautstark ihre Ware an, wobei sie sich gegenseitig zu übertönen trachteten. All diese Geräusche vermengten sich mit dem stetigen Klang von Hämmern, die auf heißes Eisen sausten und dieses in eine rechte Form brachten. Das kleine Volk war nicht umsonst berühmt für seine Waffen und Rüstungen, mit deren Qualität sich keine andere messen konnte.
   Lächelnd stieg ich von meinem Pferd ab und half auch meiner neuen Gefährtin von dem für sie doch recht hohen Ross. »Ich werde ihn in seinen Stall bringen.« Meine Hand ruhte auf den Nüstern des Tieres, um es einigermaßen zu beruhigen. Seine Ohren zuckten nervös hin und her, nach wie vor konnte es den Lärm nicht leiden. »Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns im 'Humpen' treffen? Ich muss dazwischen noch etwas erledigen.«
   »Soll mir recht sein!« Apoleia nickte quietschvergnügt. »Dann gehe ich zur Bank und sammele noch einige Dinge zusammen, die ich da mal abgegeben habe! Ich hoffe nur, der Konstellations-Immunitäts-Seismograph hat keinen Schaden genommen, als ich ihn das letzte Mal benutzt hatte...«
   Obwohl es mich durchaus interessierte, verkniff ich mir die Frage, was dieses Gerät, dessen Namen ich nicht einmal wiederholen konnte, darstellte und erwiderte: »Gut. Dann also bis später!«
   Ich sah der Gnomin kurz nach, wie sie davon hüpfte, dann ging ich noch immer lächelnd in die entgegen gesetzte Richtung. Das Gehege für die Pferde war nicht weit vom Eingang zur Stadt entfernt, und so hatte ich es schnell erreicht. Ich übergab einem Zwergen mit recht kurzem Bart und dreckiger Kleidung, der als Stallbursche angestellt war, die Zügel und machte ihm noch einmal klar, dass mein Reittier unbedingt ein wenig Wasser und vor allem viel Ruhe benötigte, dann schritt ich mit gutem Gewissen davon und bog in eine der vielen Gassen ab, die in kleine, ruhig daliegende Tunnel führten. Sie zu durchqueren, benötigte nur wenig Zeit, und so fand ich mich gleich darauf im Herzen von Ironforge wieder.
   Meine Augen schweiften über das, was sich vor mir auftat. Nach wie vor konnte ich das gesamte Ausmaß der Stadt nicht wirklich begreifen, stattdessen stürzte es mich noch immer in pure Faszination. Von hier aus schoss das Lava wie ein Wasserfall von der Decke aus in die Tiefe, wo es in einer Art Auffangbecken landete und von dort aus zu den Kanälen gelangte. Es herrschte eine beinahe mörderische Hitze, doch hielt das ein wahres Heer an Zwergen nicht davon ab, der Schmiedekunst zu frönen und Schwerter, Rüstungen, Schilde, Kolben und noch viele andere Dinge herzustellen. 
   Allerdings wollte ich mir keine neue Waffe leisten, hatte ich doch schon eine Klinge. Kurz umfasste meine Hand den Knauf des Kurzschwertes, dann musste ich breit grinsen. Wahrscheinlich wusste die Nachtelfe nicht einmal, dass ich hier war. _Sie wird mich noch immer in Westfall oder im Wald von Elvynn vermuten..._
   Gut gelaunt ging ich weiter. Mein Ziel befand sich nicht allzu weit entfernt, doch auf dem Weg dorthin gab es allerhand Dinge zu sehen. Ein Zwerg verhandelte beispielsweise mit einem Gnom über den Preis einer Melone. Woher sie das Obst überhaupt hatten, war mir ein Rätsel, doch da beide anscheinend rechte Dickköpfe waren, stritten sie sich mit solch einer Energie und Hingabe, dass ich leise lachen musste. Schlussendlich schienen sie sich doch noch einig geworden zu sein, denn der Zwerg holte ein paar Münzen aus seinem Geldbeutel, schmiss sie dem Gnom entgegen und lief mit einem zornigen Gesicht und der Melone unter dem Arm an mir vorbei. Dabei murmelte er etwas, von dem ich nur einige Worte vernehmen konnte, die jedoch all das aussagten, was er zu denken schien: »Schlimmer als ein Goblin...« 
   Bald darauf kam ich bei einem kleinen, unscheinbaren Haus an. Es war zum Teil aus Stein, überwiegend aber aus Holz gefertigt. Die offen stehende Tür konnte ich nur mit eingezogenem Kopf durchschreiten. Innen angekommen, erkannte ich sogleich den kleinen Mann, der auf einem  Hocker vor einem knisternden Kaminfeuer saß, über dem wiederum ein bauchiger, schwarzer Topf hing. Der Zwerg schien mein Eintreten gehört zu haben, denn er drehte sich augenblicklich um und offenbarte eine warme Miene mit vielen Falten, zwei freundlich dreinblickende, braune Augen und einem grauen, wallenden Bart, der ihm bis zur Brust und noch ein Stück darüber hinaus ging. »Ah, Drênak! Drênak Fasthand, richtig?«
   »Ganz genau, Mylord.« Ich deutete eine Verbeugung an, doch mein Gegenüber kam mit ausgestreckter Hand auf mich zugeeilt. »Lasst doch dieses höfliche Gehabe! Ich stehe nicht höher als Ihr.« Seine Stimme war tief und weich, doch konnte sie, wie ich nur zu gut wusste, auch sehr aufbrausend sein.
   Als ich seine dargebotene Hand ergriff, entgegnete ich mit einem Lächeln: »Ihr steht höher als ich, Mylord. Immerhin seid Ihr das Oberhaupt der Kundschafter und ich eben einer von diesen.«
   Lachend deutete der Zwerg auf einen Stuhl. »Ihr könnt mich trotzdem bei meinem Namen nennen. Setzt Euch! Wollt Ihr etwas von dem Bärengulasch? Es müsste gleich fertig sein, und den Bären habe ich erst heute erlegt!«
   »Gerne, Meister Axtwind.« Lächelnd ließ ich mich auf dem für Menschen angepassten Stuhl nieder und wartete darauf, dass der kleine Mann wieder zu mir stieß, was auch geschah. In seinen Händen hielt er nun zwei Schüsseln voll dampfender Brühe, in der einige dicke Fleischbrocken schwammen, sowie zwei Löffel, die eher an Schaufeln erinnerten. Er stellte eine davon vor mich hin und setzte sich dann mir gegenüber. Sein Kettenhemd klimperte dabei leise, wogegen die ledernen Schuhe und die aus dem gleichen Material gefertigte Hose keinen Laut von sich gaben. »Also, Fasthand, was habt Ihr mir zu berichten?«
   »Leider nichts gutes, Meister.« Ich führte das eben erfischte Fleisch zu meinem Mund und kaute gründlich. Auch wenn nicht eben danach aussah, schmeckte es doch vorzüglich. Nachdem ich es hinunter geschluckt hatte, setzte ich fort: »Ich habe eine Ansammlung von Kobolden gefunden. Sie buddeln nicht allzu weit von Ironforge entfernt in der Erde herum und haben sich dabei richtig schlau angestellt. Ihr Dorf wird von einer Palisade geschützt, die sie allerdings nicht auf den Hügeln, in denen sie bohren, aufgestellt haben. Von der Straße aus ist es nicht zu sehen.«
   »Hm.« Der Zwerg sah mich mit einem ernsten Gesichtsausdruck an. »Diese Kobolde... ich frage mich nur, was sie eigentlich dauernd im Erdreich wollen!«
   Ich sah interessiert von meiner Schüssel auf. »Was haltet Ihr denn von der Theorie, dass sie ihr eigenes Reich gründen wollen?«
   Der Mann lächelte und schüttelte dabei leicht den Kopf. »Nein, daran glaube ich nicht, Fasthand. Wenn sie ihr eigenes Reich gründen wollten, dann würden sie es nicht in Dun Morogh machen. Sie wissen genau, dass hier die Zwergen herrschen und sie stets bekämpfen werden. Sie könnten sich zum Beispiel auf den Weg in das Loch Modan machen, wo wir nur einige kleine Außenposten besitzen. Nein, sie sind hinter etwas anderem her...«
   »Aber Ihr wisst selbst nicht, nach was, nicht wahr?«
   Sein Lächeln wurde noch eine Spur breiter. »Nein, ich weiß es nicht. Aber vielleicht können wir es eines Tages herausfinden. Aber jetzt etwas anderes.«
   Neugierig betrachtete ich den Zwergen. Seine Miene war erneut ernst geworden, doch diesmal schien es nicht um Kobolde oder andere Unruhestifter zu gehen. »Ihr seht sehr besorgt aus, Meister. Ist etwas geschehen?«
   »Kann man wohl sagen.« Die Hand meines Gegenübers strich bedächtig über seinen Bart. »Jemand hat sich nach Euch erkundigt, Fasthand. Deshalb ist mir auch Euer Name so schnell eingefallen.«
   Ich ließ den vollen Löffel wieder sinken. Mit einer verwirrten Miene erwiderte ich: »Jemand sucht nach mir? Wer denn?«
   Der Zwerg musterte mich mit einem Blick, der mir gar nicht gefallen wollte. »Es war eine recht junge Nachtelfe. Rosa schimmernde Haut, silbernes Haar, blaue Augen und sehr wütend, als sie erfuhr, dass ich Euch kenne.«
   Mein Magen zog sich zusammen, der Löffel fiel klirrend in die Schüssel und verspritzte etwas von der Brühe. Ich starrte den kleinen Mann an, der nur unverständlich zurück blickte. »Wisst Ihr, wie sie hieß?«
   »Natürlich.« Der Zwerg setzte wieder ein Lächeln auf, das jedoch keineswegs über seine besorgt wirkende Miene hinweg täuschte. »Sie nannte sich Atunâ Silverarrow.«


----------



## Ost (25. Februar 2008)

Tolle Story immer weiter so.
So wird der triste Büroalltag immer etwas aufgehellt.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

scheisse ALTER...du bist echt gut echt richtig gut!!!!fesselnd usw alles drin was so eine geschichte braucht...du brauchst unbedingt n verlag xD


----------



## Shadowdragen (26. Februar 2008)

Ich sag nur MEHR MEHR das mach super spass das zu Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hatt alles was ein gutes buch braucht


----------



## Al Fifino (28. Februar 2008)

Tergenna schrieb:


> Lustig^^ aber wirklich
> Aber bitte schreib mal wieder von dem Mann. der interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt mehr.
> Trotzdem super!


Jetzt, da ich erfahren habe, dass Du dem weiblichen Geschlecht angehörst, liebe Tergenna alias Anni, bekommt diese Aufforderung irgendwie eine gänzlich neue Bedeutung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ost, Bâumkûschla & Shadowdragon: Danke für die Comments. Und nein, ich brauche sicherlich keinen Verlag, zumindest nicht für diese Geschichte. Alle Rechte liegen bei Blizzard Entertainement, und ich bezweifle, dass die mich ein Warcraft-Buch schreiben lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_____

   Einen Moment lang blieb ich noch regungslos sitzen, dann atmete ich tief ein und stand auf. »Es tut mir sehr leid, Meister Axtwind, aber ich muss unbedingt los.« Ohne auf eine Antwort zu warten und nur mit einem Kopfnicken als Verabschiedung, umschritt ich eiligst den Tisch und trat aus dem Haus. Kurz blickte ich die aus dem Stein gehauene Straße auf und ab. Als ich die Elfe nirgends entdecken konnte, ging ich eilig den Weg zurück, den ich gekommen war.
_   Verflucht! Wie ist sie mir so schnell auf die Schliche gekommen? Hat mein Komplize mich etwa verpfiffen? Nein, sie wusste nichts von ihm... _
   Nachdem ich mich noch einmal vergewissert hatte, dass niemand Verdächtiges in der Nähe war, blieb ich stehen und atmete erneut tief durch, um mich zu beruhigen. Meine Feindin war also hier in Ironforge. Und wenn schon! Ich kannte mich hier weit besser aus als sie, hatte nun schon eine lange Zeit in der Hauptstadt der Zwerge und Gnome verbracht. Sie musste sich erst einmal in den riesigen Hallen orientieren, und das würde sie so schnell nicht schaffen.
   Ermutigt setzte ich meinen Weg fort. Jetzt schritt ich weit ruhiger und besonnen aus und machte mich nicht mehr durch die Hektik aufmerksam. Ein Lächeln huschte über meine Züge. _Du kannst lange nach mir suchen, Atunâ, aber finden wirst du mich nie._
   Kurz umfasste meine Hand das Medaillon, das um meinen Hals hing. Es stellte ein perfektes Ebenbild von dem, das die Elfe nun besaß, dar. Das gute Stück hatte mich zwar eine Stange Geld gekostet, doch erinnerte es mich immer daran, dass mir von irgend einer Seite aus Gefahr drohte – der Rubin fing dann sofort an zu leuchten. In diesem Amulett vereinigte sich sowohl Schmiedekunst als auch ein starker und mächtiger Zauber. Meinen damaligen Anhänger hatte ich von meinem Vater geschenkt bekommen, auch wenn er ihn eher unfreiwillig und ohne sein Wissen an mich vermacht hatte.
   Als ich aufblickte, erkannte ich überrascht ein hölzernes Schild mit einem kunstvoll aufgemalten Krug darauf, welches mitten in die Straße hinein hing. Ich hatte die Taverne 'Zum vollen Humpen' erreicht, und das ohne überhaupt auf den Weg zu achten. 
   Ich deutete es als weiteren Beweis für meine inzwischen gewachsenen Kenntnisse der Stadt und ging erleichtert auf die Pforte zu. _Das Gasthaus kennen nicht viele. Wenn sie mich suchen will, wird es eine Zeit dauern, bis sie ausgerechnet auf diese Taverne kommt._
   Ich streckte meine Hand nach der verschnörkelten, kunstvoll gegossenen Türklinke aus, drückte sie nach unten und trat ein.
   Im gleichen Moment erglimmte auf meiner Brust ein schwaches, rot flackerndes Licht.
   Am Tresen, das in gerader Linie zur Pforte stand, saß Apoleia. In ihrer einen Hand hielt sie ein komisch aussehendes Gerät, das am ehesten an einem unförmigen Stein mit Knöpfen heran kam. Die andere hielt einen Krug fest umklammert. Sie schien nicht eben nüchtern zu sein. Mein Verdacht wurde bestätigt, als ihr Kopf herum ruckte, um den Neuankömmling zu betrachten, und mich erkannte. »Drênak! Wiesssso brauchst´n du immer ssso lang?«
   Die Gestalt, die neben der kleinen Gnomin saß und sich anscheinend mit ihr unterhalten hatte, wandte sich augenblicklich um. Kalte, blaue Augen musterten mich und auf dem schönen Gesicht erschien eine Mischung aus Wut, Zorn und Freude.
   »Guck ma´! Die da«, Apoleia deutete mit einem breiten Grinsen auf die Elfe, welche bereits aufgestanden war, »die sucht dich schon überall!«
   »Ganz genau.« Ihre Stimme war wundervoll, durchschnitt jedoch die Luft wie ein scharfes Schwert. Meine ehemalige Geisel lächelte sanft, als sie einen Schritt auf mich zu kam. »Dürfte ich mich wohl für das revanchieren, was du mir angetan hast, Drênak Fasthand?«
   Einen Moment lang herrschte Stille. Ich musste mich erst einmal von dem Schrecken erholen, den ich gerade vor mir sah. Sie hatte ihre schwere Rüstung gegen eine relativ leichte aus Leder getauscht, die ihre Rundungen nicht mehr verbargen, sondern umschmeichelten und somit jedem männlichen Geschöpf den Kopf verdrehte. Zumindest jene, welche die Elfe nicht als Todfeind fürchten mussten. Ein wallender blauer Umhang komplettierte ihr Aussehen.
   Meine Miene festigte sich wieder ein bisschen und ich schenkte ihr ein nicht minder wohlwollendes Lächeln, das in den Mundwinkeln jedoch nervös zuckte. »Ein anderes Mal gerne, aber nicht unbedingt heute.« Blitzschnell setzte ich einen Fuß zurück und drehte mich um.
   Hinter mir konnte ich einen wütenden Schrei hören. »Bleib stehen, du feige Ratte!« Schritte erschallten, ein Schwert wurde gezogen.
   Ich konnte nicht einmal ansatzweise vorhersehen, ob meine Flucht, die ich vorhatte einzuschlagen, gelingen würde. Zudem war sie nur einige Schritte hinter mir – vielleicht hatte sie Wurfmesser unter ihrem Umhang versteckt und würde sie schmeißen. 
   Ein winzig kleinen Augenblick blieb mir noch, um meine Lage zu überdenken. Natürlich war ich versucht, das zu tun, was ich in solch einem Fall immer getan hatte. Einfach wegrennen und verstecken.
   Ein unheilvolles Zischen ertönte von hinten.
   Schweren Herzens entschied ich mich gegen meine eigentlich geplante Vorgehensweise.
   Das hässliche Geräusch von Stahl auf Stahl ertönte, als ihre Klinge von meinem eiligst gezogenen Kurzschwert pariert wurde. Ihre Augen weiteten sich ein winzig kleines Stück, als sie mein unverhohlenes Grinsen erblickte. »Das hättet Ihr nicht erwartet, was?«
   Meine rechte Faust schoss nach vorne und traf die Elfe am Kinn. Im gleichen Moment trat sie mit ihrem Fuß in meinen Magen und beraubte mich aller Luft. Benommen taumelte ich ein paar Schritte zurück, bevor ich sie erneut fixierte. Anscheinend war es ihr nicht besser ergangen als mir selbst. Doch nun war der Überraschungsmoment verflogen. Im Kampf werde ich wohl keine sonderlich gute Figur ihr gegenüber abgeben...
   Bevor ich auch nur die Zeit hatte, an eine verspätete Flucht zu denken, war die Nachtelfe bereits an mich heran getreten und beharkte mich mit einer Reihe von kraftvollen und doch ungemein schnellen Schlägen, die ich nur mit viel Mühe parieren konnte. Das Langschwert konnte sie so behände führen, dass mir alleine beim Zusehen schon schwindelig wurde und ich eher nach Vorahnung abwehrte und viel lieber auswich.
   Inzwischen hatten sich einige Schaulustige versammelt, die mit offenen Mündern und großen Augen den Zweikampf verfolgten. Sie behinderten mich in meinen Bewegungen, meine Ausweichmöglichkeiten wurden immer mehr eingeengt. Zusätzlich musste ich nun auch noch darauf achten, niemanden auf den Fuß zu treten und so möglicherweise das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren. Gerade, als ich mich vergewissern wollte, ob ich einen Schritt nach hinten wagen konnte, beschrieb das Schwert meiner Kontrahentin einen weiten Kreis, der unter meiner Abwehr hindurch schlug und einen tiefen Riss in meiner Lederrüstung hinterließ. Sofort machte ich einen weiten Sprung nach hinten und wäre beinahe mit einem Gnom zusammen gestoßen, der nicht minder erschrocken zurück wich. Mit einer finsteren Miene begutachtete ich meinen Brustpanzer, der mir nun keinen großartigen Schutz mehr bieten würde. Das Gesicht der Elfe hingegen beschrieb eindeutige Siegesgewissheit und auch ein gewisses Maß an Schadenfreude, wie ihre belustigt aufblitzenden Augen belegten.
   Als sie einen weiteren Schritt auf mich zu machte, ging ich sogleich einen zurück. Mit einem möglichst gewinnbringenden Lächeln redete ich auf sie ein. »Bitte, Miss Silverarrow, wir müssen das doch nicht auf diese Art klären...«
   Ihr Grinsen wurde noch ein Stück breiter, während sie mich erneut attackierte. Als ich ihren Schlag, der von oben kam, blockte, waren wir uns für einen winzigen Augenblick ziemlich nahe. In ihren Augen konnte ich pure Häme erkennen. »Oh doch, müssen wir.«
   »Unter diesen Umständen...« Mein Kopf knallte gegen den ihren, woraufhin meine Feindin mit einem leisen Aufschrei zurück wich. Schmerzen peinigten meine Stirn, doch immerhin hatte ich mir einige Sekunden erkauft, in denen ich mir eine geniale Idee einfallen lassen konnte. Anscheinend hatte die Kopfnuss jedoch nicht nur der Elfe, sondern auch mir Schaden zugefügt. Jedenfalls wollte mir partout nichts einfallen, was mir in dieser aussichtslosen Lage geholfen hätte.
   »Du verfluchter Hund!« In den ohnehin schon vernichtenden Kampfstil der Frau mischte sich die angestaute Wut. Ihre Schläge wurden härter und stärker, doch sie achtete nun weniger auf ihre Deckung. Mit zusammengebissenen Zähnen und alle Kräfte aufbringend, parierte ich ihre auf mich niederprasselnden Angriffe, bis ich endlich meine Chance gekommen sah. Sie verfolgte stets das gleiche Muster: einige Schläge von den Seiten, dann ein einzelner von oben. 
   Und eben dieser Schlag kam nun an der Reihe. Gerade, als sich ihre Klinge hob, nahm ich den letzten Rest Mut und eine gehörige Portion Lebenswillen zusammen, während ich einen ausfallenden Schritt vollführte und zustach.
   Als hätte sie nur darauf gewartet, sprang die Elfe zur Seite weg und lenkte meinen Schlag ins Leere.
   Einen Moment später durchfuhr ein Beben meinen Körper. Blut quoll aus der tiefen Wunde, die das Schwert geschlagen hatte. Ein leises Keuchen drang über meine Lippen, das zu einem lauten Aufschrei wurde, als die ein weiteres Mal zu schlug und mich traf. Eine Hand drückte ich auf meine Verletzung, um den Blutfluss so gut es eben ging zum Versiegen zu bringen, mit der anderen umklammerte ich das Kurzschwert noch mehr, als ich einige kraftlose Schritte von ihr weg tat. Der Schmerz hatte inzwischen meinen gesamten Oberleib erreicht, ich konnte mich nicht einmal mehr aufrecht hinstellen. 
   Lächelnd kam die Elfe näher heran. Sie ging langsam, geradezu schleichend auf mich zu. Schließlich wusste sie ebenso gut wie ich, dass es mir nicht mehr möglich war zu fliehen.
   Schwärze kroch auf mich zu, verschluckte alle Geräusche um mich herum. Ich vernahm nicht mehr die Schritte, die auf mich zukamen, auch nicht das entsetzte Keuchen einiger Zuschauer, die mich mit mitleidigen Blicken musterten.
   Ein letztes Mal blickte ich zum Tod in der Gestalt einer wunderschönen Nachtelfe, die mit einem triumphierenden Lächeln an mich herangetreten war. Ihre Augen versprühten lediglich Genugtuung, keine Spur von Reue oder gar Mitgefühl.
   Ein schwarzer Schatten kam von weit her angeschossen und schien sie zu umhüllen. Dann spürte ich nur noch den schweren Aufprall meines Körpers auf den kalten und unnachgiebigen Stein, bevor die gesamte Welt in vollkommener Dunkelheit versank.


----------



## Tergenna (29. Februar 2008)

mein Interesse am mann liegt nicht an meinem Geschlecht, jedoch finde ich dieses ewige nachtelfengetue inzwischen langweilig.
Ich hab nichts gegen weibliche helden, aber in diesem fall interessiert mich Drênak mehr, weil er den interessanteren Charakter und die interessantere Geschichte hat. Und weil ihm nicht überall die tore offenstehen, wegen seines Aussehens.
Punkt. Wollte ich nur klarstellen.
Ach ja und am besten gefallen mir die Punkte, an denen die helden von Geschichten zusammentreffen, wie zum Beispiel hier.
Mach so gut weiter, wie bisher und stell bitte keine solchen grundlosen Vermutungen auf.
MfG, Anni


----------



## Shadowdragen (3. März 2008)

Wieder mal spannen zu Lesen gewessen da freut man sich richtig auf die fort setzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das geht gut für in aus.


----------



## Gradeo (5. März 2008)

tolle story , tolle Geschichte! *top*


----------



## Artherk (5. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aplaudiert diesem mann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aplaudiert ihm einfach ... Wieder mal eine packende story bin schon wieder sehr gespannt wies weitergeht... das er nicht stirbt ist klar aber wer war dieser schatten... eine neue person? der vater... oder gar die gnomin mit einem ihrer geräte hmm^^ rätsel rätsel freu mich aufs weiterlesen ! Einfach klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Arthi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (11. März 2008)

*Kapitel 7*
_
&#8222;Der Tod ist eine schmerzlose Prozedur. Hat man ihn erst einmal angetreten, gibt es kein Zurück. Man versinkt in unendlicher Schwärze, ohne auch nur einen winzig kleinen Lichtfleck erkennen zu können, ein rettendes, leuchtendes Seil, an dem man sich hochzieht. Man weiß, dass es aussichtslos, das Schicksal vollbracht und besiegelt ist. Und irgendwie hat man sowohl das Gefühl als auch die Gewissheit, es ist richtig.&#8220;_
   So oder so ähnlich stand es in einem Buch, das ich schon vor vielen Zyklen gelesen habe. Damals war ich noch in der Armee von Lordaeron gewesen, ein einfacher Fußsoldat, der Angst hatte vor allem, was ihm begegnete. Am meisten vor dem Tod.
   Der Soldat war schon längst gewichen, die Angst jedoch geblieben.
   Zudem war ich in eben diesem Moment in der Lage, dem Kerl, der das Buch geschrieben hatte, fachkundige Hilfe geben zu können, die er eindeutig nötig gehabt hätte. Der Tod war keineswegs schmerzlos &#8211; er fühlte sich eher so an, als ob Tausende glühender Dolche mein Fleisch peinigten und mein Körper in Flammen stand. Die Dunkelheit war nicht dunkel, sondern hell. Gleißend helles Licht, dem meine Augen keine Sekunde standhalten konnten und die sogar geschlossen anfingen, Tränen zu vergießen. Das Einzige, was mit der Erzählung übereinstimmte, war die gespenstische Stille, die mich wie eine Decke umschloss und mich zu ersticken drohte. Und alle meine Gedanken führten zum selben Schluss: ich wollte nicht sterben. Ich wollte leben.
   Dementsprechend fing ich an, mit meinen Armen zu rudern, auch wenn das die Qualen noch steigerte und ich glaubte, in Ohnmacht fallen zu müssen. Bis mir klar wurde, dass ich tot und damit zur Ohnmacht nicht fähig war. Die Schmerzen würden mich ewig peinigen, so lange, bis es an mir keine heile Stelle mehr gab, und noch weiter. Also nahm ich all meine übrig gebliebene Kraft, kratzte das letzte bisschen Mut und viel Angst zusammen und fing an zu rennen. Im ersten Moment war mir durchaus bewusst, wie unsinnig sich dieses Unterfangen gestaltete. Ich schwebte in einem leeren Raum, ohne festen Grund unter den Füßen. Eine Flucht war ausweglos.
    Bis ich plötzlich etwas berührte. Überrascht hielt ich inne, tastete mit meinem Fuß ein wenig umher. Und tatsächlich: ich hatte irgend etwas erreicht, dass mir Halt geben konnte. Vorsichtig nahm ich noch einen Schritt und stand kurz darauf auf dem unbekannten Grund.
   Ein Geräusch drang an mein Ohr. Es klang wie das Knacken und Knirschen von mürben Knochen, die unter einem Mühlstein gemahlen wurden. Zu meiner Bestürzung musste ich erkennen, dass dieser Laut erschallt war, als ich meinen Fuß erneut auf den Grund gesetzt hatte. Und auch wenn das Licht nun rapide abgenommen hatte und es mir möglich machte, wieder klar zu sehen, ließ ich die Augen fest geschlossen &#8211; ich wollte gar nicht erblicken, auf was ich mich gerade befand. Stattdessen drückte ich mir beide Hände fest auf die Ohren und fing an zu rennen. Immer schneller, immer stürmischer, immer unvorsichtiger. Ein paar Mal strauchelte ich, wäre beinahe hingefallen, konnte mich aber gerade noch fangen. Ich hatte viel Glück, mehr Glück als wohl jeder andere. Immerhin war ich gerade dabei, dem Tod zu entkommen.
   Dann ging alles Schlag auf Schlag. Mein Fuß hatte sich in irgend etwas verhangen, der Ausfallschritt kam zu spät. Mein Mund öffnete sich, entließ ein leichtes Keuchen. Die Hände schossen nach vorne, um den Aufprall abzudämpfen.
   Und meine Augen öffneten sich.
   Einen Moment später lag ich der Länge nach auf dem Untergrund, den ich nun erkannte.
   Tote. Skelette, halb verweste Leichen, frisch zerstückelte Körper. Links neben mir lag ein Arm, abgetrennt vom Rumpf, den ich nirgends entdecken konnte. Ein Blick nach rechts offenbarte den blanken Schädel eines Wesens, das ich noch nie gesehen hatte. Schlitzartige Augenhöhlen, eine flache Stirn, längliche Schnauze. Der Oberkiefer war von spitzen Zähnen besetzt, der untere fehlte. Und das Ding machte den Eindruck, als wollte es im nächsten Augenblick zum Leben erwachen und sich in meinen Nacken schlagen. Darunter lag der vermoderte Körper eines Orks, von grünem Blut besudelt und mit einem breiten Grinsen auf dem halb zerfetzten Gesicht. Die Augen waren offen, doch nur eines da. Das andere schien ausgestochen worden zu sein.
   Mein Magen fing an, gegen den Anblick zu rebellieren, was durch den plötzlich aufkommenden, mörderischen Geruch noch verstärkt wurde. Doch so sehr ich auch wollte, ich konnte mich nicht davon wegreißen. All diese grausigen, verstümmelten Leichname übten eine geheimnisvolle Macht auf mich aus, sie alle schienen meinen Namen zu riefen. Ich sollte mich dazulegen, mich zu ihnen gesellen. 
   Mein Körper erschlaffte langsam, alle Kraft wich aus ihm. Ich fühlte noch, wie es mich auf den Boden zog, zu all den anderen Körpern, die dort bereits lagen.
   »NEIN!«
   Ich sprang auf, drehte mich blitzschnell um und verpasste dem Skelett neben mir einen Tritt. Die Hüfte löste sich von den restlichen Knochen und flog davon, um irgendwo in dem Schlachtfeld zu landen und sich zu Seinesgleichen zu gesellen. Mein Atem ging schwer, doch ich kümmerte mich nicht darum. Stattdessen ließ ich meinen Blick kurz schweifen, bis ich endlich das entdeckte, wonach ich suchte: in weiter Ferne blinkte ein Licht, winzig zwar, doch eindeutig da.
   Ohne noch einen weiteren Gedanken zu verschwenden, rannte ich erneut los. Ich darf mich nicht wieder gehen lassen wie gerade eben! So gut es ging, bekämpfte ich die Angst in mir, die Angst, die andauernd flüsterte, dass ich mit meiner Gegenwehr nur alles noch schlimmer machen würde. Die Angst, die mir einredete, dass ich mich der Elfe einfach hätte ergeben sollen, denn dann hätte sie mich verschont. Die Angst, die schon mein gesamtes Leben kontrollierte, die ich kurzzeitig abgeschüttelt hatte und doch nicht losgeworden war.
   Jedoch machte ich eine eigenartige, aber erlösende Entdeckung. Je näher ich dem Licht kam, desto leiser wurde die Stimme in meinem Kopf, welche mich zum Resignieren bringen wollte. Stattdessen erschallte eine zweite, weitaus wärmer, sanfter, beruhigender. Sie flüsterte nette Worte, bekräftigte mich, machte mir Mut. Leise flüsterte sie: _»Wärst du tot, könntest du dich nicht bewegen. Du würdest bei den anderen liegen, ohne dich zu regen. Aber du hast eine Möglichkeit, dich zu retten.«_
   Die Stimme kam mir vertraut vor, doch ich konnte mich einfach nicht erinnern, wem sie gehörte. Ein paar Mal glaubte ich, dass die Lösung zu ihrer Identität schon zum Greifen nahe war, bis sie mir immer wieder erneut entwischte.
_»Es ist deine Schuld, dass Atunâ Silverarrow dich töten wollte. Aber sie hat es nicht getan.«_
   Meine Augen verengten sich zu Schlitzen. Natürlich wusste ich, dass ich es mir meine Situation selbst zuzuschreiben hatte. Auch wenn ich gerne meine Schuld auf andere abwälzte, mir war klar, dass dieses Vorgehen diesmal gar nicht erst klappen konnte.
_»Und jetzt, kurz vor dem Ziel, willst du etwa aufgeben?«_
   Ich mobilisierte alle Kräfte, die ich noch zur Verfügung hatte. Auch wenn ich mir selbst keinen Reim aus diesem Satz machen konnte. Welches Ziel verfolgte ich eigentlich? Einfach nur überleben? Oder tatsächlich ein Sein erfahren, das auch noch einen anderen Sinn als jenen des Überlebens inne hat? War denn ein Leben, das nur dem Überleben diente, lebenswert?
    Mit einem Lächeln ob meiner wirren Gedanken erwiderte ich: _»Nein, natürlich nicht!«
   »Gut.«_
   Das Licht kam immer näher, wurde rasant größer.
_ »Sehr gut.«_
   Es war rechteckig, wie eine Tür. Sanft, nicht grell. Und als ich genauer hinsah, konnte ich erkennen, dass es tatsächlich eine Pforte zu sein schien. Auf der anderen Seite funkelte es, wurde das flackernde Licht, welches einem Feuer glich, heller und dunkler, spornte mich zusätzlich an.
   Ein Schädel barst mit einem grauenvollen Geräusch unter meinen Stiefeln. Einen Moment später ergriff eine Hand meine Schulter. Bevor ich noch realisierte, was geschah, hatte sich meine eigene ohne zusätzliches Tun bewegt, jene knöcherne, die sich an mich klammerte, gepackt und mit unglaublicher Wucht zerquetscht. Ich konnte noch einen unmenschlich anmutenden Laut vernehmen, der an mein Ohr drang.
     Ein weiterer Schritt und ich tauchte in die Flammen ein. Hitze umhüllte mich, verbrannte jedoch keinesfalls meine Haut, sondern fühlte sich wohlig, fast schon vertraut an. Mein Atem stockte, als ich eine Gestalt zu erkennen glaubte, die nicht weit entfernt stand und doch unerkennbar war. Ihre Hand hob sich wie zum Gruß.
_ »Dann lebe.«_


----------



## Shadowdragen (12. März 2008)

wieder mal Spannend zu Lesen gewessen freu wieder auf die fortsetzung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und juhu er lebt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (12. März 2008)

WOW das krass das dir so ne geschichte einfällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab mich auch mal dran versucht aber ich kann höchstens nur kurzgeschichten schreiben und wenn dann auch nur in Gedicht form und in letzter zeit versiegen mir die ideen (da wollte wohl jemand net das ich geschichtsschreiber werde *böse gen himmel guck*)
aber du hast talent das ist krass ich werde es mir mal in ruhe durchlesen wenn ich zeit habe aber im mom bin ich ziemlich beschäftigt^^

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (17. März 2008)

ahhh endlich gelesen und muss sagen SEHR SEHR SEHR GEIL^^
ich hoffe es kommt bald mehr habe so langsam entzugserscheinungen^^
also bitte GIEV ME EPIX, PLX PLX!!! (uupps falscher text, aber naja so kann mans ja auch vormulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## G-Man (20. März 2008)

Wahnsinn, einfach nur große Klasse!!! *Applaus* *Applaus*
Mir gefällt deine Story wirklich echt hammer gut.
Ich bin ja sowieso ein großer Fan von Fantasy-Romanen und Geschichten! Und deine gehört absofort mit dazu!^^
Gäbe es deine Story als Buch zu kaufen, es stände bei mir zwischen Die Orks, Die Elfen, Die Zwerge und Co.

Versuche mich seit einer geraumen Weile ebenfalls an einer eigenen Story, aber komme da nicht sorecht vorran... Es schwirren tausende Ideen in meinem Kopf, doch diese umzusetzen ist nicht leicht. Vorallem die Charaktere... deshalb hole ich mir soviel Input wie es nur geht^^.

Al Fifino, kannst du mir vllt verraten, wie du an die geschichte rangegangen bist? Also wie du begonnen hast?
Ich für meinen teil, habe mir jede menge Stichpunkte zu der Story gemacht, in der Reihenfolge wie ich es gern hätte, dann habe ich zu den Charakteren so ne art Steckbriefe gemacht.

Wäre super toll wenn du mir den einen oder anderen typ geben kannst, dies gilt auch für alle anderen.
Sobald ich den prolog fertig haben sollte, stelle ich den auch bei buffed.de aus. Hoffe mal das klappt^^.

Also denn, schreibt eifrig weiter wenn es die Zeit zulässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Freu mich schon auf neuen Stoff.


----------



## Al Fifino (20. März 2008)

Hi G-Man,

Schön, einen neuen Bewunderer gefunden zu haben. *Brust anschwell* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An die Geschichte bin ich eigentlich ran gegangen, ohne großartig zu überlegen. Ich hatte einfach mal wieder Lust, etwas über Warcraft zu schreiben, und habe mir ein paar Dinge ausgedacht, wie in etwa die Hauptpersonen sein sollen und fertig. Das wohl Wichtigste bei einer Story sollte sein, dass man schon am Anfang das Ende kennt, denn nur dann kann man darauf hinarbeiten. (Wobei gesagt werden muss, dass es auch recht lustig sein kann, wenn man das Ende nicht kennt - so wie es bei 'Ein Leben' der Fall war.)
Von massenhaft Stichpunkte halte ich nicht sonderlich viel. Die Protagonisten sollen sich im Laufe der Geschichte ja entwickeln - da würden mich zu viele "Anhaltspunkte" nur stören. Allerdings ist das wohl eher Ansichtssache, wenn sie Dir helfen, dann solltest Du sie natürlich beibehalten.
Wenn dein Prolog hier vertreten ist, kannst Du ja gerne per PM Bescheid geben, dann werde ich ihn mal anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[edit]* Kleine Änderung am Schluss des ersten Teils von Kapitel 7 vorgenommen.
________________________________

   Schmerzen durchfuhren meinen Körper, bildeten einen Knotenpunkt an meiner Hüfte und bewirkten, dass ich scharf und hastig Luft einsog, nur um gleich darauf einem Hustenanfall zu erliegen, der wiederum die Qualen steigerte. 
   Meine sich klärenden Augen erblickten die steinerne, durch das Licht der flackernden Fackeln beleuchtete Decke, von der ab und an ein einzelner Wassertropfen fiel und am Boden zerschellte. Verwirrt und mit äußerster Vorsicht drehte ich meinen Kopf ein Stück zur Seite und sah die aus Eisenstangen gefertigten Wände. Ich lag mit dem Rücken auf einer hölzernen, doch ziemlich gut gepolsterten Pritsche inmitten eines nicht eben kleinen Käfigs aus massivem Metall.
   Man hatte mich also ins Verließ geworfen. Einen Moment schloss ich meine Augen und atmete tief ein, um mein noch immer aufgewühltes Gemüt zu beruhigen. Der Traum, den ich gehabt hatte, konnte von allem möglichen herrühren &#8211; Illusionen bis hin zu Fieberträumen. Oder eben nur ein ganz normales Geschehen, das einem im Schlaf gerne einmal besuchte und zum Grübeln anregte, wenn auch kein Grund dazu vorlag.
   Überdies wurden meine Gedanken in diesem Augenblick von anderen, weit wichtigeren Dingen in Anspruch genommen. Die Tatsache, dass ich eingesperrt war, mochte entweder bedeuten, dass man meine wahre Identität herausgefunden oder aber der Elfe glauben geschenkt hatte. Beide Möglichkeiten konnten mich nicht eben aufheitern.
   Geräusche drangen bis zu mir hin, Schritte näherten sich. Wie viele es waren, konnte ich nicht eindeutig sagen, dafür hatte ich noch nicht alle Sinne beisammen. Nach wie vor war ich damit beschäftigt, ruhig ein- und auszuatmen, um endlich einen klaren Kopf zu erlangen.
   »Ich versichere Euch.... freikommen wird.«
   Sofort spitzte ich meine Ohren. Schließlich war es möglich, dass es gerade um meine Freilassung ging. Da ich jedoch nicht alle Worte verstand, die gewechselt wurden, konnte ich mir nicht eben sicher sein, ob es sich um gute oder aber schlechte Nachrichten handelte. Auch wem die Stimme gehörte, vermochte ich nicht einwandfrei festzustellen. Vielleicht handelte es sich um den Gefängniswärter, den ich noch niemals zu Gesicht bekommen hatte, oder einfach einem anderen, mir unbekannten Zwergen. Wobei für einen Zwergen die Stimme beinahe ein wenig zu piepsig klang.
   Ich konnte noch ein leises Murren vernehmen, dann stoppten die Schritte abrupt und ich hörte das Rasseln von Schlüsseln, dicht gefolgt von dem Quietschen der Türangeln. Kein Zweifel, jemand machte sich gerade am Eingang meiner Zelle zu schaffen. Begleitet von einigen Schmerzen richtete ich mich ein wenig auf und warf einen Blick auf die Besucher.
   Meine Miene erfror in einer Schreckensgrimasse, als ich die Frau erkannte, welche eben mit einem Gnom im Schlepptau durch die Pforte stieg. Ihr silbern glänzendes Haar, das ihr bis zu den Schultern reichte, trug sie nun offen und nicht mehr zu einem Zopf gebunden. Die Rüstung hatte sie gegen eine bequeme Lederhose und einem Leinenhemd getauscht, und auch von den Waffen, mit denen sie mich bekämpft hatte, fehlte jede Spur. Ihre pupillenlosen Augen betrachteten mich kurz voller Zorn, dann wandte sie sich einfach von mir ab und marschierte geradewegs in den von mir entferntesten Winkel des Raums. Der kleine Mann, in einer kunstvollen Robe gehüllt und mit einem freundlichen Lächeln auf dem bärtigen Gesicht, kam hingegen direkt auf mich zu. »Seid gegrüßt, Drênak Fasthand. Wie geht es Euren Verletzungen?«
   Ich warf meiner Feindin, die mir den Rücken zugewandt hatte, einen misstrauischen Blick zu, bevor ich antwortete. »Danke, es geht mir gut. Ich verspüre zwar noch Schmerzen, doch anscheinend wurde die Blutung gestillt.«
   »Oh ja, das wurde sie.« Grinsend sprang die kleine Gestalt mit ungeahnter Geschicklichkeit auf meine Pritsche und beugte sich kurz über meine Seite. »Wir haben einen Heiler holen müssen, um Euer Leben zu retten, aber es ist  uns gelungen. Die Narbe werdet Ihr allerdings wahrscheinlich für immer tragen müssen.«
   Ich reckte meinen Hals, um mir selbst die Stelle ein wenig besser anzusehen, doch jede Bewegung sandte eine neue Welle von Qualen durch meinen Körper, und so blieb ich nur schlaff liegen. »Was geschieht mit mir? Warum wurde ich eingesperrt?«
   »Nun, die Lage ist recht... pikant.« Mein Gegenüber fuhr sich kurz durch das ergraute Kinnhaar, bevor er sich auch noch am kahlgeschorenen Kopf kratzte. Seine Augen ruhten auf mir, auch wenn sie ab und an zu der Elfe huschten. »Die Kämpferin hat schwere Vorwürfe gegen Euch erhoben, denen wir nachzugehen gedenken. Deshalb haben wir Euch auch in eine Zelle verfrachtet. Was sie betrifft«, er nickte ein wenig abfällig zu der Frau herüber, die nach wie vor die scheinbar äußerst interessanten Eisenstangen inspizierte, »so haben wir entschieden, sie ebenfalls in Gewahrsam zu nehmen. Immerhin hätte sie die Wache von Ironforge informieren müssen, wenn sie sich auf der Jagd nach einem Kriminellen befand, anstatt ihn einfach auf offener Straße zu attackieren und schwer zu verletzen.«
   Ich schaute erst den Gnom, dann meine Feindin entgeistert an. Meine Stimme hallte durch den Kerker, als ich antwortete: »Ich soll mit dieser Furie in einer Zelle sitzen?!«
   Wie auf ein Stichwort hin wirbelte besagte Walküre herum, kam auf mich zugestürmt und beugte sich mit kalten Augen über mich. Eindringlich und zugleich bedrohlich erwiderte sie: »Es ist sicherlich nicht meine Entscheidung gewesen, das kannst du mir glauben! Und wenn du mich noch einmal so nennst, dann wird dir nicht einmal mehr Elune helfen können!«


----------



## G-Man (21. März 2008)

Vielen Dank Al Fifino^^

Stimmt schon mit den Enden und so.
Was die Stichpunkte betrieft, beziehen die sich eher auf Orte, Geschehnisse und derartiges.
Die mache ich mir auch nur, damit ich meine neuen Ideen nicht vergesse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die "Biographien" der Charaktere dienen dem selbem, dazu noch, damit ich nicht im späteren Verlauf der Story irgendwie 2 verschiedene Beschreibungen des selben Charas habe.

Du wirst der Erste sein der erfährt wenn der Prolog da ist^^.

zu dem "neuen Teil" des 7. Kapitels: Einfach mal nur wieder unübertrefflich!


----------



## Shadowdragen (21. März 2008)

wieder spannend gewessen freu mich auf die Fortsetzung da von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS der arme kann mir richtig leid tuhen mit der in einer Zelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  na das kann ja noch heiter werten


----------



## Al Fifino (30. März 2008)

Der nach wie vor auf meiner Pritsche sitzende Magier hob beschwichtigend die Hände. »Aber, aber, wer wird denn gleich streiten -«
   »Sicherlich nicht _Eure_ Entscheidung?!« Ich lachte laut und freudlos auf, bevor ich mit wutverzerrter Miene hinterher setzte: »Ihr würdet mich doch im Schlaf erwürgen, sobald Ihr nur die Gelegenheit dazu bekommt!«
   »Ach ja?! Und du würdest jeden hinterrücks meucheln, weil du nicht einmal den Mut hast, einen fairen Kampf zu führen!«
   »Mehr Mut als ein Weib habe ich auf jeden Fall!«
   »Das Weib wird dir gleich zeigen, wer hier Mut hat!«
   »Wollt Ihr mal etwas wissen?!« Ich schrie sie inzwischen mit nie gekanntem Zorn an, was ihre Miene nur noch wütender werden ließ. »Wenn mir nicht jede Bewegung weh tun würde, dann hätte ich schon längst Euer hübsches Gesicht poliert, und glaubt mir, danach wäre es nicht mehr so hübsch wie jetzt!«
   Einen winzig kleinen Moment herrschte Stille. Ein Moment, in dem ich meinen raschen Atem hören und ihr starres Gesicht genau betrachten konnte.
   Dann riss die schallende Ohrfeige meinen Kopf herum. Eine weitere kam gleich hinterher, diesmal auf die andere Wange. Und nur einen Lidschlag später hatten mich ihre Hände gepackt und hochgezerrt, so dass ich ihren Augen nicht einmal hätte ausweichen können, wenn ich es gewollt hätte. In den ihren sah ich unbändige Wut, vielleicht sogar noch mehr, als ich selbst verspürte. Die geflüsterten Worte wirkten so bedrohlich, wie es eine alles ausfüllende Stimme nicht hätte vollbringen können. »Noch ein einziges Mal solch eine Beleidigung...«
   Sie musste den Satz nicht beenden. Ich hatte sie auch so verstanden, was zugegebenermaßen nicht sonderlich schwer war. Doch anstatt zu nicken, stierte ich sie mit einem alles vernichtenden Blick an, der sie tatsächlich kurz ein wenig zurück schrecken ließ, bis sie mich schließlich freigab und ich wieder auf mein Bett sank.
   »Ähem...«
   Überrascht entdeckte ich den Gnom, der mit einer verdatterten Miene unsere Auseinandersetzung beobachtet hatte. Sein Gesicht zeigte sowohl Unmut als auch Skepsis, doch er versuchte, sich nichts davon anmerken zu lassen. »Nun, ich nehme also an, sie kennen sich schon... länger?«
   Bevor ich antworten konnte, tat es die Elfe. »Kann man wohl sagen.« Sie sah mich kurz an, doch ich behandelte sie wie Luft und wandte mich stattdessen an den kleinen Mann. »Wie lange muss ich hier bleiben?«
   Anscheinend freudig über den Themenwechsel, erwiderte dieser: »Nun, das weiß ich nicht so recht, Sir Fasthand. Vielleicht nur einen Sonnenumlauf, vielleicht aber auch einen Mond lang? Die Kooperation mit dem Königreich von Stormwind gestaltet sich als ein wenig schwierig, Sir Lightbringer, der über die Anschuldigungen Bescheid wissen müsste, ist laut unseren Informanten derzeit in einer diplomatischen Mission unterwegs und nicht auffindbar. Zudem ist die Tiefenbahn beschädigt und nicht einsatzbereit, was die Nachrichtenwege natürlich sehr verlängert und...«
   Ich hörte dem Magier gar nicht mehr zu, sondern musste unwillkürlich grinsen. Die Tiefenbahn beschädigt! Anscheinend war wieder einmal einer der Momente gekommen, da ich mehr Glück als jedes andere Lebewesen hatte. Eine Nachricht zu überliefern, würde nun mehrere Monde dauern, was wiederum bedeutete, dass ich mehr als genug Zeit für die Planung eines Ausbruchsversuch hatte.
   »... werde ich Euch nun verlassen. Falls etwas passiert, schreit einfach nach einer Wache.« Mit einem freundlichen Lächeln und einer knappen Verbeugung marschierte der Gnom zur Tür, trat durch sie hindurch und verschloss sie gewissenhaft, bevor er sich leise summend davon machte.
   Wieder herrschte Stille. Ich drehte sofort meinen Kopf der Wand zu und starrte sie an. Obwohl ich mir bewusst war, dass die Frau ihre Augen auf mich geheftet hatte, oder vielleicht sogar eben deswegen, tat ich ihr nicht den Gefallen, ihren Blick zu erwidern. Stattdessen versuchte ich, ein wenig Schlaf zu finden, der mir womöglich eine kleine Linderung der Schmerzen bescheren würde. Ich hörte noch, wie sie einen verächtlichen Laut von sich gab und sich dann von mir entfernte.
   Ich erwachte für meinen Geschmack viel zu früh, auch wenn mir zunächst nicht klar war, weshalb, und ich die Augen geschlossen hielt. Gleich darauf spürte ich jedoch, dass sich die Nachtelfe auf die Pritsche, gleich neben meinem Bauch, gesetzt hatte und meinen Namen flüsterte. Eine Zeit lang versuchte ich, sie erneut zu ignorieren, doch sie gab nicht auf und wisperte hartnäckig: »Drênak! Drênak! Wach endlich auf!«
   Schließlich wurde mir das Ganze zu dumm, und ich murmelte leise: »Was wollt Ihr? Mich foltern?«
   Kurz trat Stille ein, in der keiner von uns ein Wort sagte. Dann erwiderte sie: »Du bist schon länger bei den Zwergen, oder?«
   Ich grunzte leise, zog die Decke noch ein Stück nach oben und über meine Schultern.
   »Weißt du... wie lange ich gefangen sein werde?«
   Überrascht wandte ich mich ihr zu. Nicht nur, dass ich eine solche Frage niemals erwartet hätte, doch in ihrer Stimme hatte sich eindeutig Furcht versteckt. Abschätzend betrachtete ich ihr Gesicht. Ein trauriges Lächeln zierte nun ihr Antlitz, das nicht im Geringsten die Wut zeigte, die sie noch vor kurzem gegen mich gehegt hatte.
   Misstrauen wabberte in meiner Magengegend herum. »Warum wollt Ihr das wissen?«
   »Na ja, ich bin eben... neugierig.«
   »Das ist nicht die Wahrheit.« Ich grinste sie breit an, als ihr ungläubiger Blick mich traf. »Ihr seid nicht gut im Lügen, Mylady. Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich Euch glatt für einen Paladin halten. Die würden es als Schande ansehen, nicht immer die Wahrheit zu verbreiten...«
   Die Frau biss sich kurz auf die Unterlippe und schien angestrengt zu überlegen, bis sie schließlich lange seufzte. »Mein Name sagt dir vielleicht nicht viel, aber... in Teldrassil bin ich sehr bekannt.«
   Sofort waren alle meine Sinne erwacht und ich hellhörig geworden. Das war eine einmalige Gelegenheit, an ein paar Informationen über meine Feindin heran zu kommen, die mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar stimmten. »Und wofür seid Ihr bekannt?«
   Die Frage bereitete ihr eindeutig Unbehagen, was man nur zu gut erkennen konnte. Sie strich nervös eine Strähne hinter ihr Ohr, die ständig wieder in ihr Gesicht viel, und schien auch sonst nicht eben entspannt. »Nun, wie soll ich sagen... ich bin eine Schurkin.«
   Mein Kinnladen klappte nach unten und ich starrte sie mit großen Augen an. Meine Miene musste dermaßen erstaunt sein, dass sie ihr sogar ein winziges, belustigtes Lächeln auf die Lippen zauberte und ich eiligst meinen Mund wieder schloss. »Ihr seid eine Schurkin?! Aber... wieso kämpft Ihr dann mit einem Langschwert?«
   »Wohl nur aus einem Grund.« Sie sah mich finster an, und mir war sofort klar, was sie meinte: Krieger, die 'Schurken' genannt wurden, kämpften gerne mit Dolchen oder anderen, verhältnismäßig kleinen Waffen, oftmals sogar beidhändig. In ihrem Fall gestaltete sich das jedoch als ziemlich schwierig, da ich ihr einziges Kurzschwert geklaut hatte. Ich grinste sie breit an, als ich erwiderte: »Aber das ist noch immer nicht alles. Seid Ihr etwa eine Geächtete?«
   Die Elfe zuckte zusammen, als sie das Wort vernahm, und nickte dann langsam. »Meine Familie war streng dagegen, aber es war... mein Schicksal.« Sie schwieg kurz und sah mich dann mit einem beinahe entschuldigenden Lächeln an.
   Ich überlegte einen Moment, bevor ich antwortete: »Und jetzt habt Ihr Angst, dass Eure Familie Euch hier findet?«
   Wieder nickte sie, diesmal ein wenig lebhafter. Ich sah sie noch einen Augenblick lang gleichgültig an, bevor ich wieder meinen Kopf zur Seite wendete. »Ihr habt mich auf offener Straße angegriffen, auch wenn es einen mehr oder weniger gerechtfertigten Grund dafür gab. Allerdings sind Kämpfe auf den Straßen Ironforges strengstens untersagt und werden mit langen Haftstrafen geahndet. Macht Euch also keine Hoffnung, allzu früh wieder das Licht der Sonne zu sehen.«
   »Aber... das ist...« Ihre bebende Stimme erstarb vollkommen. Kurz legte sich Stille über mein Gefängnis, bis sie von leisem Schniefen durchbrochen wurde. Mit einem Seufzer auf den Lippen richtete ich mich auf. »Jetzt hört schon auf zu flennen wie ein Kind -«
   »Das ist allein deine Schuld!« Ihre Hände schoss nach vorne, packte den Kragen meines Hemdes und zog mich nach vorne, wobei augenblicklich Schmerzen durch meine Hüfte zuckten. Überrumpelt von der plötzlichen Attacke fand ich mich einen Moment später direkt vor ihrem Gesicht wieder. Tränen glitzerten in ihren wunderschönen Augen, rannen ihrer Wange hinab. Das Haar hatte sich gelöst und hing nun wirr herunter. »Hätte ich dich niemals getroffen, wäre all das nicht passiert! Ohne dich wäre ich nicht hier! Ohne dich wäre ich noch immer da draußen und hätte keine Sorgen! Ohne dich...« Ihre letzten Worte ertranken in den Schluchzern. Ihr gesamter Körper zitterte, die Finger verkrampften sich im Stoff des Hemds. 
   Und während ich sie perplex anstarrte, begriff ich langsam, geradezu schleppend, dass sie Recht hatte.


----------



## G-Man (30. März 2008)

Hamma!!!!^^ Sehr nice. Meine Story bzw den prolog setz ich auch mal jetzt rein.^^


----------



## Bandos (30. März 2008)

echt ne sehr gute geschichte^^

hoffe das bald ne fortsetzung aufm tisch liegt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2008)

So nach dem ich hier so viele Lobeshümen über dich gehört habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich mal als grosser Fantasyfan eines deiner Werke lesen muss. Ich kann wirklich nur sagen: sehr sehr gut. Ein sehr spannender Erzählstyl und eine packende Story die einem richtig fesselt und man kaum mehr aufhören kann. Es hat zwar noch ein paar kleine Formulierungsfehler und Rechtschreibfehler aber das findet man auch bei den grossen Autoren.

Jetzt muss ich leider auf eine Fortsetzung warten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Mal sehen ob aus diesen 2 Streithähnen noch ein Liebespaar wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowdragen (1. April 2008)

Schon geschrieben wieder mal und das ende erst Hammer das läst einen so richtig schön viel spiel raum für die Fantasi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. April 2008)

Wann kommt denn was neues?


----------



## Al Fifino (9. April 2008)

Sobald ich´s für möglich halte. Und heute tritt eben dieser Fall ein. Ich möchte nur auf Nummer Sicher gehen und die Story selbst nochmals durchlesen, bevor ich mich in Ungereimtheiten verstricke und es wieder einmal nicht schaffe, eine Geschichte fertig zu stellen. Bisher habe ich nämlich an die vier Stück angefangen und niemals beendet... 
_____

*Kapitel 8*

Die Tage im Gefängnis gestalteten sich einfacher, als ich erwartet hätte.
   Die Zwerge waren, was ihre Gastfreundschaft gegenüber Schurken und Dieben anging, sehr zuvorkommend, zumindest solange besagte Übeltäter vorher gute Dienste geleistet hatten. In meinem Fall war ich die Quelle einiger wichtiger Informationen gewesen und hatte so einen gewissen Respekt unter den kleinen Männern erhalten. Dementsprechend gut erging es mir in meinem Käfig: ich erhielt regelmäßig etwas zu essen, hatte eine einigermaßen weiche Pritsche zur Verfügung und mich schon bald von meiner Verletzung erholt, nicht zuletzt aufgrund der Heilfähigkeiten einer Zwergin, dessen Namen ich niemals erfahren hatte. Sie lächelte mich immer nur wohlwollend an, wenn sie einen Zauber sprach, und verließ danach mit eiligen Schritten den Kerker, nicht ohne der Nachtelfe einen giftigen Blick zuzuwerfen.
   Mein Verdacht, den ich schon länger gehegt hatte, bestätigte sich im Laufe der Zeit: das kleine Volk verstand sich nicht eben blendend mit den Spitzohren, was wohl an gegenseitigen Vorurteilen lag, die sich oftmals auch bewahrheiteten. Elfen waren bekanntermaßen sehr eitel, gehoben und betrachteten sich gerne als die höchsten Geschöpfe der gesamten Erde. Zwerge hingegen waren streitbar, sehr von Gold angetan und eher einen rauen Umgangston gewohnt. Diese Unterschiede führten zwangsläufig zu Zwistigkeiten, welche die Frau nun zu spüren bekam.
   Obwohl wir nun auf einer Stufe gestellt waren, sprach ich sie nach wie vor höflichst an. Meistens ignorierte sie mich, selten blickte sie mich einmal mit traurigen oder wütenden Augen an. Wir sprachen nicht viel, doch wir kamen miteinander aus.
   Ich lag gerade auf meiner Pritsche und arbeitete nach wie vor an meiner Flucht, als leise Schritte vom Gang her ertönten. Sie konnten keinem Zwergen gehören: ihre schweren und gepanzerten Stiefel machten einen höllischen Lärm, durch den man sie auch schon auf meilenweiter Entfernung erkennen konnte. Einen Gnom schloss ich kategorisch aus. Der einzige, den ich zu Gesicht bekommen hatte, war jener, der meine Mitgefangene in den Kerker gebracht hatte.
   Kaum dass ich mich aufgerichtet und interessiert zur Zellentür geschaut hatte, kam ein junger Mann ins Sichtfeld. Er mochte vielleicht 20 Winter hinter sich gebracht haben, war mit einem Schwert bewaffnet, dass auf mich eher den Eindruck machte, dass er es zum Holzhacken verwendete, und trug bequeme, jedoch warme Pelzkleidung. Ein geradezu überdimensionaler Rucksack ragte zu beiden Seiten hervor. Das runde und warme Gesicht wurde von einem wilden, roten Haarschopf gekrönt. Mit einem schüchternen Lächeln sagte er: »Ich grüße Euch, Mylady.«
   Ein wenig verwirrt drehte sich die Angesprochene, die bisher ihren Rücken der Tür zugewandt hatte, um, und erblickte den Jüngling. Einen Augenblick lang erstarrte sie, dann ging sie mit einem breiten Lächeln auf ihren Gegenüber zu. »Der Bibliothekar! Was macht Ihr hier?«
   Anscheinend hatte der junge Mann mit dieser Frage gerechnet, denn er setzte sofort zu einer Antwort an. »Nun, nach dem Zusammentreffen mit Euch kam mir der Gedanke, dass ich vielleicht einmal wieder eine Reise antreten sollte... und ich bin Euch einfach gefolgt.« Sein Grinsen wurde noch eine Spur breiter, als er die erfreute Miene der Elfe erkannte. »Aber warum seid Ihr eingesperrt? Ich hörte, Ihr habt einen Verbrecher gejagt, der Euch bestohlen hat?«
   Die Frau warf mir einen kurzen, von Gift triefenden Blick zu. Auch die Augen des mir Unbekannten fielen auf mich, und ich winkte ihm fröhlich zu. »Tag auch.«
   »Ja, ich habe ihn gejagt und gefangen.« Die Stimme der Elfe klirrte wie Eis. »Dummerweise wusste ich nicht, dass es in Ironforge verboten ist, Vogelfreie aus Stormwind zu jagen.«
   »Oh, ich bin schon vogelfrei?« Vergnügt sprang ich auf und schlenderte betont locker zu dem Gitter, um den jungen Mann einer genaueren Prüfung zu unterziehen. Er machte nicht eben den Eindruck eines erfahrenen Kämpen, sondern eher eines Muttersöhnchens, dass sich endlich getraut hat, alleine in die Welt aufzubrechen. 
Mein Gegenüber öffnete den Mund, als ich mit meiner Inspektion fertig war. »Dürfte ich wohl Euren Namen er-«
   »Nein, dürft Ihr nicht.« Ich schüttelte leicht lächelnd den Kopf. Ich wusste schon jetzt genau, warum das Kerlchen der Elfe gefolgt war. Anscheinend hatte er noch nicht viele dieser bezaubernden Geschöpfe gesehen, vor allem nicht, wenn sie mal in Rage waren.
   »Er heißt Drênak Fasthand.« Die Frau strich sich eine Strähne hinter die Ohren, und das mit solch einer Eleganz, dass der Jüngling nicht umhin konnte, sie kurz und mit strahlenden Augen anzusehen, bevor er sich wieder mir zuwandte. »Der stadtbekannte Dieb und Unruhestifter Drênak Fasthand?! Derjenige, der sogar vor der Kathedrale nicht Halt gemacht hat?«
   Ich musste anfangen zu lachen; der Gedanke daran, wie der nackte Priester in die Dunkelheit verschwunden war, amüsierte mich nach wie vor. Als ich mich schließlich beruhigt hatte, erwiderte ich mit tränenden Augen: »Und was wollt Ihr hier, Herr Bibliothekar? Solltet Ihr nicht ein paar Bücher hüten? Oder seid Ihr etwa auf etwas anderes aus...« Ich zwinkerte ihm mit einem schelmischen Grinsen zu und deutete zugleich verstohlen auf die Elfe. Sofort wurde der Kopf des Mannes rot wie ein reifer Apfel. Die Frau hingegen schaute abwechselnd zwischen uns beiden hin und her, bis sie schließlich mit einem gefährlichen Unterton in der Stimme fragte: »Auf was soll er aus sein?«
   »Oh, ich sage nichts mehr.« Gespielt eitel drehte ich mich um, bis mir ein Gedanke kam und ich mich nochmals an den Jüngling wandte. »Eine Bitte: sucht in Ironforge nach einer Gnomin namens Apoleia Fuzzlewuzzle und richtet ihr aus, dass ich womöglich ihre Hilfe benötige. Ihr findet sie höchstwahrscheinlich im 'Humpen'.«
   »Äh... natürlich.« Verwirrt sah er mir nach, während ich vollkommen selbstzufrieden wieder zu meiner Pritsche ging und mich mit dem Gesicht zur Wand darauf legte. Natürlich spitzte ich meine Ohren, um das Gespräch mit zu verfolgen, welches die beiden nun führen mussten.
   Gerade richtete der Jüngling wieder das Wort an die Frau, zwar gedämpft, doch gut zu verstehen. »Aber wer ist denn diese Gnomin -«
   »Das ist wahrscheinlich genau die Gnomin, die mich halb besoffen mit einem Netz außer Gefecht gesetzt hatte, als ich ihn für seine Taten bestrafen wollte.« Die Elfe klang verbittert, was mir ein für sie unsichtbares Lächeln auf die Lippen zauberte. Kurz herrschte Stille, dann setzte sie fort: »Wenn ich nur wüsste, was er mit dieser Hilfe meint... hat sie etwa Kontakte, die ihn hier herausholen könnten?«
   »Dann schlage ich vor, dass ich sie davon überzeuge, auch Euch freizulassen!«
   »Das wäre... fantastisch!« Selbst auf diese Entfernung konnte ich die Hitze spüren, die gerade von dem Bibliothekar ausging. »Da fällt mir ein, ich kenne noch gar nicht Euren Namen...«
   »Oh, natürlich! Wie dumm von mir... ich heiße Gregor. Gregor Bookworm.«
   »Atunâ Silverarrow. Sehr erfreut, Eure Bekanntschaft zu machen!«
   Ein innerlicher, langgezogener Seufzer verhallte schließlich. Ich gab das Belauschen der beiden auf. Anscheinend hatte die Elfe ihren neuen Kumpanen erst vor kurzem kennen gelernt, ich brauchte mir also gar keine Hoffnungen zu machen, weitere wichtige Informationen zu erhalten. Vielleicht würde es das Beste sein, einmal wieder ein wenig Schlaf zu bekommen. Wenn es dieser Hänfling tatsächlich fertig brachte, Apoleia zu verständigen, gab es eine berechtige Chance, noch diese Nacht von hier verschwinden zu können. Nachdem sie einmal einen Felsen in die Luft gesprengt und mich dabei fast getötet hatte, zweifelte ich nicht mehr an den Fähigkeiten der Gnomin. Zudem hatte ich schon länger nicht mehr geschlafen, was nicht zuletzt daran lag, dass ich stets den stechenden Blick meiner Mitgefangenen auf mich gespürt hatte. So ergriff ich die Gelegenheit, da sie abgelenkt war, schloss meine Augen und schlief bald darauf tief und fest.


----------



## Qonix (10. April 2008)

Mal sehen ob das mit der Flucht so klappt wie er denkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (10. April 2008)

Bookworm... cooler Name für einen Bibliothekar^^
Immer noch spannend, ich mach vielleicht auch mal eine Geschichte, aber ich muss mir erst die Handlung ausdenken, damit ich keinen Schrott schreibe. Hast schon recht, dass man in einer Geschichte auch mal den Faden verliert und dann in irgendwelchen nicht dazu passenden Fakten verheddert, Al Fifino. Also geh ich da vorsichtig ran.
Naja, immer schön weiterschreiben.
MfG, Anni


----------



## Shadowdragen (12. April 2008)

Super geschrieben wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das mit der flucht na ob das gut geht hoffe ja.


----------



## bagge93 (14. April 2008)

konnte leider nicht alles lesen nur den prolog aber der war super da haben die schon recht =) hab aus langeweile mal in den RPG-Zweig reingeschnuppert und dashier is ja schon ein grund das mal häufiger zu tun =)

als ich mir hier die comments durchgelesen hab konnte ich mich nur wundern wie rechtschreibschwach viele leute hier sind oO wer spaß am lesen und schreiben hat sollte ja grundlegende wörter kennen^^ (wie zb wortschöpfungen wie tuhen statt tun und vorfumlieren... denke mal beim schreiben unterstützt diese leute dann word durch diskrete rote unkrickelungen an der richtigen stelle xD)

sorry für den flame aber ich war echt verwundert

@Al Fafino: weiter so gefällt mir gut =)

danke und bye


----------



## Al Fifino (14. April 2008)

[So, habe mir mal besonders viel Mühe gegeben... und viel geschrieben. *g* Und wo wir schon mal dabei sind, da möchte ich auch noch was fragen: weiß jemand zufällig, wie ich einen Code schreiben kann, der den Post in DINA4-Format erscheinen lässt? So, wie er derzeit dasteht, ist er zugegebenermaßen recht schwer zu lesen. Antworten per PM oder per Post. Vielen Dank!]

***​
Sie saß da und schaute ihn an. Stundenlang, ohne auch nur einen Muskel zu bewegen. Selbst ihr Atem kam ihr leiser vor als sonst, fast so, als wüsste er genau, dass er sie verraten und in Gefahr bringen könnte. Oder er spürte die Angespanntheit, welche sie seit dem Gespräch mit dem Bibliothekar befallen hatte.
   Einen Moment später unternahm Atunâ doch eine kleine Bewegung. Ihre Beine waren eingeschlafen, und um das zu ändern, musste sie sich zwangsläufig in einer anderen Position niederlassen. Dabei wandte sie allerdings ihren Blick nicht einen Lidschlag von dem Mann ab, der nur wenige Schritt von ihr entfernt ruhte und zu schnarchen angefangen hatte. Sie studierte ihn ganz genau, beobachtete jede Regung, die er im Schlaf vollführte, suchte nach verräterischen Zeichen auf seinem Gesicht, das von einem dümmlich wirkenden Grinsen und einem inzwischen gewachsenen Bart geziert wurde. Sein Haar hatte nicht sonderlich an Größe gewonnen und war genauso kurz wie zuvor.
_ Er muss hier raus, genauso wie ich. Auch wenn er eindeutig in größeren Schwierigkeiten steckt als ich... aber das ändert nichts an der Situation._
   Mit einem leisen Seufzer, der sich in der Zelle verlor, strich sie eine weitere Haarsträhne hinter ihr spitzes Ohr. Dennoch wurde eines ihrer Augen von einem silbernen Vorhang verborgen. 
_   Warum also will er mit der Gnomin in Kontakt treten? Sie ist seine Freundin, das ist klar. Er muss auf sie bauen, um hier heraus zu kommen... ob sie wohl über die dafür nötigen Mittel verfügt?_
   Die Lider flackerten kurz, bevor das gerade ermattende Blau ihrer Augen wieder zu leuchten anfing. Sie setzte sich möglichst aufrecht hin, ohne dabei unnötige Geräusche von sich zu geben, bis sie nach einer Weile erneut in ihre eher nach vorne gesunkenen Haltung verfiel.
_   Wenn Bookworm sie findet, dann wird er sie wohl so lange bearbeiten, bis sie auch mich heraus holt. Das heißt, falls sie es überhaupt mithilfe eines diplomatischen Weges bewerkstelligen kann. Wenn aber ein gewaltsamer Ausbruch geplant ist, wird ihnen nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als mich ebenfalls frei zu lassen...
   Frei..._
   Ihre Augen schlossen sich halb, das Blau ermattete erneut, bis sie sich vollkommen schlossen und ihr Körper langsam zur Seite sackte, bedrohlich an Geschwindigkeit aufnahm, dem Boden entgegen sauste –
   Zwei Hände fingen sie an den Schultern auf, hoben sie sanft auf und trugen sie hinüber zu der nun verlassenen Pritsche. Drênak Fasthand lächelte sanft, als er sie darauf legte, mit der Decke umhüllte und das Haar aus dem Gesicht strich.
»Schlaft gut, Mylady. Vielleicht sehen wir uns morgen. Wenn Ihr Pech habt, und dafür bete ich inständig, sehen wir uns nie wieder.«

***​
Meine Worte waren unbedacht gewesen. Ich hatte sie auf purer Hoffnung aufgebaut, und diese Hoffnung schien sich nicht erfüllen zu wollen, sondern elendig zerschlagen zu werden.
   Ich hatte gehofft, dass dieser elende Möchtegern-Abenteurer von vorhin so schnell wie nur möglich zu Apoleia rennen und ihr alles berichten, dass die Gnomin sofort alles stehen und liegen lassen und mir zu Hilfe eilen würde. Ich hatte gehofft, dass ich nicht noch einen weiteren Sonnenumlauf hier verbringen würde, in dieser verdammten Gruft, die mich an allen Ecken und Enden einengte und mir keinen Platz zum Leben ließ. Ich hasste Gefängnisse, egal wo sie sich befanden und wie sie beschaffen waren.
   Aber Apoleia schien nicht zu kommen. Der Bibliothekar mochte sie vielleicht nicht gefunden haben. Sie musste eventuell erst die nötigen Gegenstände für meine Flucht besorgen. Oder, was mir am meisten zu schaffen machte, sie könnte mich fallen haben lassen.
   So saß ich auf dem kalten steinernen Boden und wartete darauf, dass etwas geschah, gleich was. Es wäre mir fast sogar recht gewesen, wenn die Elfe aufgewacht und mich erneut geprügelt hätte. Alles war besser, als untätig hier zu sitzen und auf Hilfe zu warten, oder vielmehr um sie zu bangen.
   Schritte, vermengt mit einem leisen Klirren.
   Mein Herz fing an, gegen die Rippen zu hämmern, das Blut rauschte durch meine Venen. Ich erhob mich, leise und doch unglaublich schnell, hastig und doch behände. Ich war angespannt und zugleich die Ruhe selbst.
   Ein Zwerg trat vor unsere Tür, bevor er sich zu mir umwandte. Enttäuschung machte sich in mir breit, als ich seine geröteten Backen und den gewaltigen, braunen Bart sah. Nicht einmal Apoleia hätte sich dermaßen gut als Mann des kleinen Volkes verkleiden können. Damit war auch mein letzter Strohhalm, an den ich mich verzweifelt geklammert hatte, zerbrochen.
   Umso erstaunter war ich, als ich erkannte, wie der Wächter, gekleidet in Brustpanzer und Kettenhose und bewaffnet mit einer Axt, die in seinem Gürtel hing, einen Schlüsselbund hervor holte, zielsicher einen der vielen Schlüssel auswählte und diesen in das Schloss steckte, welches augenblicklich gehorsam klackte und seinen Widerstand aufgab. Mit einem leisen Quietschen schwang die Kerkerpforte auf. Beinahe augenblicklich machte der Zwerg einen Schritt zur Seite und gab mir so Platz, an ihm vorbei und in den Korridor zu treten.
   Noch immer mit einer gewissen Skepsis steckte ich erst einmal den Kopf heraus und überblickte kurz die Lage. Alles schien ruhig, geradezu verlassen. Außer dem gleichmäßigem Atmen der schlafenden Frau in meinem Rücken war nichts zu vernehmen. Mein Befreier stand stramm wie eine Kerze neben der Tür und wartete scheinbar darauf, dass ich vollkommen der Zelle entfloh. Ich kam ihm seiner unausgesprochenen Bitte nach, wobei ich ihn einem prüfenden Blick unterzog. Seine Augen schienen merkwürdig glasig, als sei der Zwerg nicht Herr seiner Sinne oder noch mitten im Schlaf.
   Kaum stand ich neben ihm, als er auch schon die Tür packte und erneut verschloss. Dann wandte er sich steif nach links und schritt den gleichen Weg zurück, den er gekommen war. Auch wenn ich nicht eben ein gutes Gefühl dabei hatte, folgte ich ihm. Immerhin hatte mich das kleine Kerlchen wenn auch aus mir unbegreiflichen Gründen befreit und schien mir nicht eben feindlich gesinnt zu sein.
   Der ebenfalls steinerne Gang wurde von flackernden Fackeln erhellt, ab und zu passierten wir Abzweigungen und leere Zellen, in denen einige fette Ratten quietschten und fiepten. Auf dem gesamten Weg trafen wir keine lebendige Seele, was mich nicht unbedingt verwunderte. Die Zwerge hatten zumindest in den Kerkern nicht viele Wachen, was auch nicht von Nöten war: ein vom kleinen Volk geschmiedetes Verließ war beinahe ausbruchsicher, es sei denn, man gebrauchte eine Kodobestie, um ein Loch in den Stein zu rammen. Bei den Eisenstangen wäre wohl sogar ein solch gewaltiges Tier in die Knie gegangen.
   Mit einem Mal blieb mein Führer stehen und machte eine zackige Kehrtwende. Überrascht blieb ich stehen und sah ihn mit einem fragenden Blick an.
   Mein Gegenüber lächelte. »Schön, dass du nicht schwerer verletzt worden bist, Drênak Fasthand.«
   Mein Herz, eben noch lebendig und erfreut, blieb stehen. Ich starrte den Zwergen an, der nach wie vor unverwandt grinste und dessen Augen, was ich erst jetzt erkannte, von einem geheimnisvollen Feuer erfüllt waren.
   Seine Stimme war die Gleiche wie jene, die mich in meinem Traum besucht hatte.
   Es dauerte noch ein Weilchen, bis ich es endlich fertig brachte, einige Worte zu formen. »Du... ich meine, Ihr... wer _seid_ Ihr?«
   »Du weißt nicht, wer ich bin?« Das Männchen zog eine Augenbraue nach oben und sah kurzzeitig extrem beleidigt aus, bevor es wieder anfing, gütig zu lächeln. »Nun, ich kann es dir nicht verübeln, mich nicht zu kennen. Unter den Zwergen bin ich sehr bekannt.«
   Mir wurde immer mulmiger zumute. Die Stimme gehörte keinem menschlichen Wesen und auch keinem Mann. »Was wollt Ihr von mir?«
   »Nun, das ist eine weitaus interessantere Frage, nicht wahr?« Das Lächeln des Wesens wurde mir langsam unheimlich. »Die Antwort wirst du leicht finden, Drênak Fasthand.« Seine Hand streckte sich aus.
   Der Zwerg hielt mir mein Kurzschwert hin. Einen Moment lang starrte ich es an, dann nahm ich die angebotene Waffe entgegen. Der Griff fühlte sich warm und vertraut an, fast so, als hätte mich die Klinge vermisst und war nun erfreut, sich endlich wieder in meiner Nähe zu befinden.
   Verwirrt betrachtete ich erneut den Zwergen. »Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber was wollt Ihr von mir?«
   Das Lächeln wurde eine Spur breiter, der Bart raschelte leise und die Augen nahmen die Wärme einer vertrauten Person an, als sie mich anschauten. »Du hältst die Antwort in den Händen.«
   Mein Blick wanderte von dem Männchen zu der Waffe. »Was...«
   »Alaaaaaarm!!!«
   Meine Kleidung flatterte leise, als ich herum wirbelte. In weiter Ferne konnte ich gerade noch das Gesicht der Elfe erkennen, die sich an das Gitter schmiegte und mich hasserfüllt anstarrte. »Der Gefangene will fliehen! Haltet ihn!!«
   »Du verfluchte Schlampe!« Ich wisperte den Fluch nur in meinen Bart hinein, aber so, wie sie meinen Blick erwiderte, hatte sie ihn anscheinend verstanden. Hastig drehte ich mich erneut herum. »Was sollen wir tun -«
   Der Zwerg lag vor mir auf dem Boden und regte sich nicht. Als ich einen Moment später neben ihm kniete, erkannte ich, dass er atmete, jedoch in tiefer Bewusstlosigkeit gefangen zu sein schien. _Was, zum..._
   Schreie hallten durch die Korridore und wurden zusehends lauter, eilige Schritte und das Klappern von Rüstungen wurden von Wand zu Wand geschmissen. Ich wartete keinen weiteren Augenblick, sondern sprang auf und rannte los. Meine Hand umklammerte fest das Kurzschwert, während ich stoßweise ein- und ausatmete und in einen kleinen Raum sprintete, von dem aus eine Treppe nach oben zu führte. An dem Tisch, der ein wenig abseits stand, saßen keine Wachen, was mir wahrlich unbegreiflich war, ich jedoch keineswegs bedauern mochte. 
   Als ich die letzte der vielen Stufen bezwungen hatte, sah ich mich erstaunt um. Ich stand im äußeren Ring von Ironforge. Haus um Haus, allesamt aus Stein erbaut und die meisten mit einem kleinen Balkon, der direkt unter dem Dach Platz fand, reihten sich der Wand entlang auf und drückten sich eng aneinander. Der Platz dazwischen war von Menschen, Zwergen und Gnomen bevölkert, vereinzelt konnte man sogar einen Draenai oder einen Elfen ausmachen, die hier ihren Geschäften nachgingen.
   Ich nutzte sogleich die Chance, schob das Schwert in meinen Gürtel und tauchte in die Menge ein. Natürlich würden die Wachen von Ironforge ab sofort nach mir suchen. Doch bis sich die Nachricht von meinem Ausbruch verbreitet hatte, würde es noch ein wenig Zeit dauern. Und eben diese Zeit musste ich für meine Flucht gebrauchen.
   Sofort sah ich mich nach einer geeigneten Gasse für mein weiteres Vorhaben um und fand nur wenige Augenblicke später einen engen Spalt zwischen zwei Gebäuden, in dem sich vielleicht drei Mann nebeneinander hätten stellen können und die in tiefer Dunkelheit lag. Ich steuerte auf sie zu und sah mich dabei nach einem geeigneten Opfer um. Dieses kam in Form einer hübschen Menschenfrau angetrabt. Sie war in einem purpurnen Umhang gehüllt, dessen Kapuze ihr hervorquellendes, rotes, lockiges Haar nicht gänzlich verdecken konnte. Eine hellblaue Tunika umhüllte ihren aufreizenden Körper und wies sie als Magierin aus.
   Allerdings verschwendete ich gerade keinen Gedanken an Freuden dieser Art. Wie durch Zufall rempelte ich sie an und bugsierte sie dabei in die Gasse. Wie erwartet, sah sie mich in der Dunkelheit mit einem hochnäsigen Blick an. »Was soll das, du Rüpel?! Man entschuldigt sich, wenn man eine vornehme Dame beinahe von den Füßen reißt!«
   Sie wollte gerade wieder hinaus auf die Straße gehen, als ich ihr erneut in den Weg lief und sie mit gesenktem Kopf ein weiteres Stück nach hinten schupste. »Aber, Mylady, ich bin von dem Glanz Eures Antlitz wie geblendet, wie könnte ich das nur wieder gut machen -«
   »Entschuldige dich einfach und geh mir endlich aus dem Weg!« Ihr Gesicht war eine einzige Miene der Missbilligung und des Abscheus gegenüber meiner nicht eben erbauenden Gestalt. Ich konnte es ihr irgendwie nicht verübeln, immerhin hatte ich einige Monde lang in einem Kerker verbracht. Dennoch verärgerten mich ihre Worte ein wenig.
   Der Knauf meines Schwertes zuckte nach vorne und traf ihre Schläfe. Bewusstlos sackte sie zusammen und fiel auf den harten, unnachgiebigen Boden.
   »Entschuldigung.«
   Mit einem hämischen Grinsen machte ich mich daran, ihr den Umhang abzunehmen. Als ich ihn mir selbst umgeworfen und die Kapuze tief ins Gesicht gezogen hatte, drehte ich mich um und mischte mich erneut unter das Volk. Zielstrebig machte ich mich auf den Weg in Richtung des Ausgangs von Ironforge, der in Dun Morogh mündete.


----------



## Shadowdragen (18. April 2008)

Spannent wie immer. Freu mich wie ein klein kind auf die fortsetzung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

Wird immer misteriöser. Bin mal echt gespannt was du dir noch so ausdenkst.


----------



## Al Fifino (30. April 2008)

Eine Hand ergriff die meine und versuchte, mich an den Rand der Menge zu ziehen. Überrascht schaute ich auf, konnte jedoch niemanden entdecken. Bis ich schließlich bemerkte, dass die Hand viel zu klein für die meine war und sich ein Lächeln auf mein Gesicht stahl, dass jedoch aufgrund des übergeworfenen Umhangs für jeden anderen unsichtbar war. Ein Blick nach unten bestätigte meinen Verdacht: eine kleine, gedrungene Gestalt, in einem schwarzen Umhang gehüllt und mit zwei merkwürdigen Ausbuchtungen unter der Kapuze, führte mich geradewegs in eine andere, dunkle Gasse hinein, wo sie stehen blieb und sich langsam zu mir umdrehte.
   Die Gnomin sah mich aus großen, sorgenvollen Augen an. Mein Lächeln verschwand so schnell, wie es gekommen war. Ihre Miene drückte Trauer, aber auch Verständnislosigkeit aus. Noch ehe ich etwas sagen konnte, fragte sie bereits mit ihrer piepsigen Stimme: »Was hast du damals in Stormwind gemacht?«
   Ich seufzte leise und sah lieber auf meine Füße anstatt in ihre Augen. »Du weißt doch, dass ich nicht gerne über meine Vergangenheit rede -«
   »_Was?_«
   »Ich war ein Dieb.« Noch immer hielt ich meinen Blick gesenkt und traute mich nicht so recht, meine kleinen Freundin, die sie vielleicht gleich nicht mehr sein mochte, direkt anzuschauen.
   Leise Schritte ertönten, dann standen ihre Füße nahe an meinen. Ihre Hände ergriffen erneut die meinen und drückten sie, so gut es eben ging. Als ich aufsah, erwiderte sie meinen Blick mit einem warmen und breiten Lächeln, dass nicht über die Tränen hinwegtäuschen konnte, die gerade ihrer Wange hinunter liefen. »Wieso? Wieso hast du das damals gemacht und mir niemals etwas davon gesagt?«
   »Ich... ich dachte, du würdest nichts mit mir zu tun haben wollen...« Jetzt, da ich die Worte aussprach und ihr erstauntes Gesicht erblickte, wurde mir bewusst, wie dumm ich die ganze Zeit gewesen war. Apoleias Lächeln wurde noch eine Spur breiter, als sie erwiderte: »Natürlich will ich was mit dir zu tun haben! Du bist doch mein bester Freund! Mein Waffengefährte, mein Retter in der Not, mein Geheimniswahrer... du weißt doch inzwischen schon mehr über mich als mein eigener Vater! Und du weißt genau, dass ich dich niemals fallen lassen würde, selbst wenn ich gegen Arthas höchstpersönlich ins Feld ziehen müsste!«
   »Ich...« Mein Mund war wie versiegelt, kein Wort drang mehr über meine Lippen. Einen Moment lang stand ich nur da, unfähig, mich auch nur einen Zoll zu bewegen. Dann kniete ich mich hin und umarmte die Gnomin, mit solch einer Erleichterung und Freude, dass eine einzelne Träne in meinem Bart verschwand. »Danke... ich danke dir so sehr...«
   »Das kannst du später auch noch!« Mit gespieltem Unbehagen befreite sie sich aus meiner Umklammerung, doch ihre erröteten Wangen verrieten, dass sie meinen Gefühlsausbruch alles andere als unangenehm empfand. »Hier, ich habe was für dich!« Mit einem verschmitzten Grinsen reichte sie mir eine bekannte Umhängetasche. Als ich mit hochgezogenen Augenbrauen ihren Inhalt inspizierte, machte mein Herz einen kleinen Luftsprung vor Freude: all die Utensilien, die ich an die Wachen verloren geglaubt hatte, waren darin verstaut. 
Mit einem Schlag wurde die Miene der Gnomin wieder ernst. »Wir müssen dich erst mal hier rausschaffen... und ich habe noch keine Idee, wie wir das machen sollen!«
   »Aber ich.« Mit einer schwungvollen Bewegung kam ich wieder auf die Beine, reichte meiner treuen Freundin eine Hand und tauchte mit ihr erneut in die Menschenmasse ein. Kaum waren wir in ihr, als ich mich ein wenig beugte, um ihr meinen Plan anzuvertrauen. »Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach: wir gehen durch das Tor, und zwar so schnell, wie wir nur können.«
   »Aber die Wachen -«
   »Wissen noch nichts davon, dass ich ausgebrochen bin. Zumindest hoffe ich das.« Ein mulmiges Gefühl nahm in meinem Magen Platz, wie immer, wenn ich mir einer Sache nicht gänzlich sicher sein konnte. Eine Flucht durch das Haupttor barg gewisse Risiken, erschien mir aber dennoch als die sicherste Variante, die mir blieb. Der Greifenmeister hätte unsere Flugroute preisgeben können, und Ironforge hatte nur diesen einzigen Ausgang. »Uns bleibt nichts anderes übrig, wenn wir von hier verschwinden wollen.«
   »Aber draußen werden sie dich sofort einfangen -«
   »Nicht, solange ich auf Brauner sitze.« Ein schmales Lächeln umspielte meine Lippen, während bereits die weitere Vorgehensweise in meinem Kopf Gestalt annahm. »Wir holen ihn aus dem Stall – der ist ohnehin gleich beim Tor – und reiten auf ihm hinaus. Wenn wir uns ein wenig beeilen, erkennen uns die Wächter gar nicht erst, und sie werden uns noch ein Weilchen in der Stadt suchen.«
   »Aber -«
   »Ich weiß, dass es verdammt gefährlich ist!« Mein lautstarker Gefühlsausbruch lies mich sogleich innerlich fluchen: einige Leute drehten sich mit neugierigen oder missbilligenden Mienen um und musterten uns. Etwas leiser fuhr ich fort: »Aber es ist nicht gefährlicher, als hier in Ironforge zu bleiben. Als letztes Mittel wäre noch die Untergrundbahn gewesen, aber die ist irgendwie -«
   »Defekt. Ja, ich weiß.«
   Erstaunt sah ich meine kleine Begleiterin an. »Woher denn?«
   Mit einem Grinsen auf den Lippen entgegnete sie: »Na ja, ich musste die Zwerge ja irgendwie daran hindern, sofort Nachforschungen anzustellen, oder nicht? Also habe ich mir ein paar Stangen Dynamix aus Papas Werkstatt geborgt, und mitten im Stollen ist dann irgendwie Feuer auf die Zündschnur übergesprungen...«
   »Du solltest mit dem Zeugs aufpassen, damals im Freien hättest du mich fast getötet -«
   »Ach komm, es war gar nicht so schlimm! Außerdem wärst du wahrscheinlich schon längst tot, wenn sie erfahren hätten, was du drüben in Stormwind angestellt hast und dass dieses elende Spitzohr Recht hat.«


----------



## Shadowdragen (1. Mai 2008)

Wieder mal nicht schlecht 
Leider auch mal kritig war dies mal nicht sehr spannend


----------



## Al Fifino (4. Mai 2008)

Hehe... andauernde Spannung zu erzeugen, ist schlicht ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Selbst Tolkien hat teilweise mit öden und langatmigen Umgebungsbeschreibungen für Langeweile gesorgt, damit die Spannung hinterher wieder ansteigen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem handelt es sich ja nur um den Ausschnitt eines Kapitels... der Rest war doch spannend, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_____

Mein Mund öffnete sich, doch im nächsten Moment musste ich mir eingestehen, dass sie die reine Wahrheit sprach. Dementsprechend nickte ich nur resignierend, bis ich bemerkte, dass wir uns bereits am Stall befanden. »Sehr gut... also, ich hol Brauner raus, du wartest -«
   »Oh nein, ich warte sicherlich nicht!« Die Gnomin stützte trotzig ihre Arme in die Hüften und sah mich herausfordernd an. Die pinken Zöpfe wackelten dabei hin und her. »Wenn, dann müssen wir schnell abhauen! Wir gehen da rein, hocken uns auf das Pferd und reiten sofort raus!«
   Wieder erkannte ich, dass ihre Idee tatsächlich eine bessere als die meine war. Lächelnd ging ich auf das Tor zu. »So sei es. Aber dann beeil dich auch!« Noch immer ihre Hand haltend, öffnete ich bereits das Gatter und trat in den mit Stroh ausgelegten Stall.
   Die Tiere darin gerieten bei meinem stürmischen Auftritt in Unruhe. Widder scharten nervös mit den Hufen im Heu und senkten ihre Köpfe, Pferde tänzelten auf der Stelle und bliesen aufgebracht mit ihren Nüstern. Doch in einer dunklen Ecke konnte ich ein erfreutes Wiehern vernehmen, begleitet von Hufgetrappel. Gleich darauf schälte sich die Silhouette meines treuen Reittiers aus der Dunkelheit heraus. Mit einem breiten Lächeln legte ich dem Rappen beruhigend die Hand auf die Schnauze. »Na, mein Kleiner, wie geht´s dir? Hör mal, wir müssen hier weg... du wirst so schnell rennen müssen wie schon lange nicht mehr. Glaubst du, du schaffst das?«
   Die schwarzen Augen des Pferdes starrten in die meinen, bevor es leise wieherte. Überrascht trat Apoleia neben mich. »Hat das Vieh... gerade zugestimmt?«
   »Natürlich hat es das! Und es ist kein Vieh, klar?« Während ich meinen alten Freund verteidigte, schleppte ich bereits meinen Sattel herüber, den ich an der Seite auf einem Balken hängend entdeckt hatte, und warf ihn auf den Rücken des braunen Rappen. Geschwind waren alle Schnallen geschlossen, und ich schwang mich auf das Pferd, um gleich darauf der Gnomin eine Hand zu reichen. Einen Augenblick später saß sie vor mir, und mit einem sanften Druck in die Flanken des Tieres trieb ich es aus dem Stall heraus.
   Kaum waren wir auf der überfüllten Straße, verfiel das Reittier in einen leichten Galopp und verscheuchte mit Schnauben und Wiehern die erschrockenen Passanten, die nicht nur einmal zur Seite springen mussten, um nicht unter die Hufe zu geraten. Das Tier spürte genauso wie ich, dass wir nicht mehr viel Zeit hatten, um noch zu fliehen. Je länger wir hier blieben, desto gefährlicher wurde es für uns.
   »Weißt du, was mich wundert?« Apoleia drehte sich halb um und sah mich an. »Warum war eigentlich kein Stallbursche da?«
   Mein Herz setzte einen Schlag lang aus, bevor es wieder gegen die Rippen hämmerte und doch nicht die Bleiche verdrängen konnte, die mir ins Gesicht stieg. 
   Gerade noch rechtzeitig registrierte ich den geräumigen Stollen, der zum Ausgang führte, und riss die Zügel herum. Gehorsam trabte das Pferd nach links und in den Gang hinein. Hier war viel weniger los als in der Stadt selbst, nur vereinzelt flog ein Greif über uns hinweg. Die Gnomin hatte meinen Gesichtsausdruck nicht übersehen und schluckte hörbar, während sie sich wieder nach vorne wandte.
   Erneut teilte sich der Weg und umspülte die Statue des riesigen Zwergen. Das Pferd legte noch einmal an Geschwindigkeit zu, die Wand fing an zu verschwimmen.
   »Das ist er!«
   Perplex und überrascht sah ich auf.
   Ein leises Zischen ertönte, dann vernahm ich das Zersplittern von Stein, dicht gefolgt von einem lauten Knall. Sofort schärften sich meine Sinne, nahmen alles in atemberaubender Zeit auf: vier Zwerge, in voller Rüstung und mit Gewehren bewaffnet, zielten auf uns; einer lud eben nach, während der nächste bereits am Abzug drückte. Neben ihnen stand eine Frau, die mit dem ausgestrecktem Finger auf mich deutete und die ich einen Lidschlag später als die Magierin identifizierte, die ich beklaut hatte. Sie musste sich mithilfe ihrer Magie teleportiert und die Wachen über den Angriff informiert haben. Das Tor hinter ihnen stand, zu meiner tiefsten Erleichterung, offen &#8211; wenn auch nicht mehr weit. Unaufhörlich bewegten sich die beiden mächtigen Flügel unter lautem Quietschen und Ächzen aufeinander zu und schlossen sich Zoll um Zoll.
   Erst jetzt schien Apoleia die gesamte Situation erfasst zu haben, denn ein erstickter Schrei kam aus ihrem Mund, der jedoch von dem Knall des Gewehrs mühelos übertönt wurde. Wieder zischte die Kugel an meinem Kopf vorbei und bohrte sich in den Fels. Die Magierin hatte inzwischen angefangen, unheilvoll etwas vor sich hin zu murmeln und dabei komplizierte Gesten zu vollbringen. In ihrer offenen Hand wuchs eine Flamme, erst klein, dann immer dicker und mächtiger, bis sie schließlich so groß wie eine Faust war. Ihre Augen fixierten mich, der Feuerball begann zu vibrieren und danach zu lechzen, sein Opfer zu verbrennen und vernichten.
   Etwas Kaltes berührte meine Haut. Als ich verdutzt meine Hand hob, schimmerte in ihr eine der kleinen Kugeln, die sich in meiner Umhängetasche befanden. Nur bruchstückhaft konnte ich mich daran erinnern, in sie hinein gegriffen zu haben, doch schlussendlich war es mir auch egal. Mit einem kleinen, gerade aufgeloderten Funken Hoffnung in mir drückte ich einen verborgenen Schalter, holte aus und warf sie in Richtung der Feinde. Gleichzeitig beugte ich mich weit nach vorne, schützte meine Begleiterin mit meinem Körper und hielt meine nun freien Hände an die Augen des Pferds, bevor ich schrie: »Augen zu!«
   Ein gleißend heller Lichtblitz erfüllte den gesamten Korridor. Schmerzensschreie hallten von Wand zu Wand, vermengten sich mit dem Knallen von Gewehren und dem Einschlagen der Kugeln, während mein Reittier mit ungebremstem Tempo weiter galoppierte. Sofort öffnete ich die Lider und ergriff wieder die Zügel. Ein kurzer Blick nach vorne offenbarte mir die Zwerge und auch die Frau, die blind umher torkelten und sich verzweifelt die Augen rieben, während die Knallstäbe nun vollkommen nutzlos auf dem Boden lagen. 
   Einen Moment später waren wir an der Szenerie vorbei und in die Freiheit gerauscht. Ich musste das Pferd nicht dirigieren, es wusste genau, wohin es zu laufen hatte, und folgte dem Pass, der in die Wildnis führte. Hinter mir konnte ich das Seufzen von Gewinden hören, bis sich das Tor mit lautem Quietschen schloss und Querstreben unter lautem Rasseln die Verteidigung befestigten.
   Ich sog die frische Luft, die mir entgegen schlug, geradezu ein. Sie war eisig kalt, doch herrlich belebend. Ein breites Lächeln stahl sich auf meine Lippen, als ich der kleinen Gnomin auf den Rücken klopfte. »Wir haben es geschafft, Apoleia! Wir sind draußen!«
   Einen Augenblick lang reagierte sie nicht, dann rutschte die kleine Frau plötzlich zur Seite weg. Überrascht umklammerte ich ihre Schultern und zog sie zu mich heran. »Apoleia, was soll -«
   Mein Atem stockte, als ich ihr Gesicht sah. Die Augen waren weit aufgerissen, der Mund stand offen, die Haut war weiß wie der Schnee um uns herum, alles eine einzige Maske des Grauens.
   »Apoleia!« Meine Stimme schien von weit her zu kommen, gar nicht mir zu gehören. Und sie klang über alle Maße panisch. »Apoleia! _Apoleia!!_«
   Die Wangen der Gnomin färbten sich leicht rosa, die Lippen bewegten sich und Worte drangen so leise über sie, dass es mir schwer viel eines davon zu verstehen.
   »Ich... ich dachte... ich wäre tot.«
   »Nein, du lebst! Du lebst!« Meine eben noch verkrampfte Körperhaltung entspannte sich sofort, sah man von den bebenden Schultern ab. Ich spürte sogar, wie warme Tränen der Freude meiner Wange hinab liefen. »Du lebst...«
   Sie sah mich an, lange, tiefsinnig. Dann erschien ein Lächeln auf ihrem Gesicht, so schön wie noch keines zuvor.
   »Du heulst.«
   Ich zog geräuschvoll meine Nase hoch, bevor ich mit dem Handrücken die verräterischen Zeichen meiner Gefühle wegwischte und auch ihr ein Lächeln schenke. »Nein, tue ich nicht. Siehst du?«
   Sie grinste wieder, warm und ohne Sorgen, wie ich es von ihr kannte, auch wenn ihr Gesicht nur langsam an Farbe gewann. Und dennoch wäre selbst der Anblick eines Engels neben ihr verblasst. Mit schwacher Stimme flüsterte sie:»Wohin gehen wir jetzt? Wir können schlecht nach Ironforge zurück, und die anderen Städte werden ebenfalls bald nach uns suchen...«
   »Mach dir darum mal keine Sorgen.« Ich strich ihr beruhigend durchs Haar, während ich zugleich versuchte, auf den Weg zu achten. »Nenn mich verrückt, aber... ich habe das Gefühl, dass uns schon sehr bald jemand helfen wird.«


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

Einfach nur NICE. Mach weiter so. Mal sehen ob dieser mysteriöse was auch immer ihm wirklich helfen wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowdragen (5. Mai 2008)

Freu ist es im doch gelunken zu Fliehen, und ja hast ja recht da mit das man nicht immer spannend sein kann.

Freu mich auf alle fäll wieder auf die fortsetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (19. Mai 2008)

*Kapitel 9*

Das Geräusch des auf dem unnachgiebigen und harten Stein zerplatzenden Wassertropfens hallte durch den Korridor. Als ein leichter Luftzug die immer brennenden Fackeln traf, tanzten die Schatten der Gitterstäbe fröhlich an der Wand entlang und schienen mit ihren freien Bewegungen sogar die Inhaftierte verhöhnen zu wollen.
   Atunâ seufzte leise vor sich hin, während sie auf der einigermaßen gemütlichen Pritsche saß und ihr Kinn mit den Händen stützte. Ihre Augen sahen immerzu die eiserne Tür an, die nach wie vor verschlossen blieb und sich wohl vorerst auch nicht öffnen würde. 
   Kurz regte sich die Nachtelfe, um eine der silbernen Haarsträhnen hinter das Ohr zu streichen, wo sie allerdings nicht lange blieb und wieder in ihr Gesicht hinein hing. Allerdings störte das die Frau kein bisschen. 
_   Wie kann es sein, dass er ständig zum Fliehen imstande ist und ich nicht?_
   Sie wandte ihren Blick von der Tür ab und betrachtete stattdessen den Stein, auf den schon seit geraumer Zeit ein Tropfen Wasser nach dem anderen knallte und bereits ein kleines Loch erhalten hatte. 
_Er hat es sogar geschafft, an den Wachen vorbei zu kommen, und das mit der Gnomin im Schlepptau. Aber wie?_
   Schritte ertönten. In letzter Zeit war häufig ein Zwerg zu ihr gekommen, in gemütlichen Klamotten und mit einem Ring voller Schlüssel in der Hand. Sie hatte keinen Zweifel daran gehabt, dass er der Gefängniswärter sein musste. Doch alles, was er bisher getan hatte, war, sie mit zusammengekniffenen Augen zu mustern und Fragen zu stellen, die oftmals nicht einmal durch seinen bis zum Gürtel reichenden Bart drangen. Zumeist wollte er wissen, ob sie wüsste, wie der Mensch es geschafft hatte, auszubrechen. Und stets antwortete Atunâ mit der Wahrheit: sie war aufgewacht, als er bereits den Gang entlang schritt, immer dem Verräter aus dem kleinen Volk folgend.
   Als die Schritte verstummten, machte sie nicht einmal Anstalten, um nachzuschauen, wer vor ihrer Zelle stand. Sie war sich ohnehin sicher, dass es wieder der Zwerg sein musste, der sie zum wiederholten Male mit Fragen löchern wollte. Vielleicht hatte er sogar Spaß daran, ihr immer wieder vor die Nase zu halten, dass ihr Opfer, dass sie hatte umbringen wollen, geflohen war und ihr das gleiche Kunststück nicht gelang.
   Ein leises Klicken ertönte, als sich der Schlüssel drehte und der eiserne Riegel des Schlosses gehorsam den Weg freimachte.
   Überrascht blickte Atunâ auf. Quietschend schwang die Pforte zu ihrem Verließ auf. Der Gefängniswärter stand draußen, wogegen der Mensch sofort eintrat und freudig auf die Nachtelfe zuging. »Mylady, seid Ihr wohlauf?«
   Perplex starrte die Angesprochene den Bibliothekar an. »Was... wieso seid Ihr hier?«
   »Ihr seid frei, Mylady! Frei!« Ein breites Lächeln erschien auf dem Gesicht des Jünglings, als er ihr eine Hand reichte und die Elfe zögerlich aufstand. »Ich berichtete den Zwergen, was zwischen Euch und diesem Strauchdieb vorgefallen war, und als sie erfuhren, dass er Euch Euer Schwert geklaut und gedemütigt hatte, verstanden sie sofort den Grund für Eure Attacke! Und natürlich«, seine Brust schwoll an vor Stolz, »gaben sie meiner Bitte nach, Euch umgehend freizulassen!«
   Atunâ hatte bis eben noch starr wie eine Statue dagestanden und der Erzählung gelauscht. Nun jedoch leuchteten ihre Augen in altgewohnter Helle, ihre Mundwinkel zuckten leicht und ihre gesamte Körperhaltung entspannte sich. Sie kam dem Menschen noch einen Schritt näher und umarmte ihn sanft, was diesem sofort die Röte ins Gesicht schießen ließ und zugleich eine von Glück erfüllte Miene aufs Gesicht zauberte. Leise flüsterte die Nachtelfe ihm ins Ohr: »Habt vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, Sir Bookworm. Ohne Euch hätte ich wohl nicht mehr lange hier unten durchgehalten...«
   Der Jüngling stammelte nur: »'Gregor' genügt vollkommen...«
Weder er noch der Zwerg, der mit hochgezogenen Augenbrauen ein »Elfen.« in sich hinein brummte, bemerkten das finstere Lächeln auf ihren wundervollen Zügen.


----------



## Seufernator (19. Mai 2008)

Wieder einmal ein interessantes Kapitel. Ich frage mich schon, wie die Jagd weitergeht.


----------



## Al Fifino (20. Mai 2008)

***​
Das Schneegestöber hatte endlich aufgehört. Ein paar einzelne Flocken fielen noch vom Himmel, an dem nach wie vor unheilvoll große, weiße Wolken hingen, doch der Wind blies mir nur noch sanft ins Gesicht und ließ die Tränen auf meiner Haut zu kleinen Eiszapfen gefrieren.
   Kharanos lag schon ein Stück weit hinter mir. Genauso wie Apoleia. Sie war niemals in all dem verwickelt gewesen, sah man davon ab, dass sie mir mit ihrem Netz-O-Mat das Leben gerettet hatte. Allerdings galt dies nicht als Straftat – damals wusste noch niemand, dass ich vogelfrei war. Inzwischen durften es die Zwerge mitbekommen haben, doch ganz sicher war ich mir dessen nicht. Schlussendlich machte es sowieso keinen Unterschied mehr. Ich hatte der Gnomin die letzten Reste meines Schlaftrunks in die Feldflasche gegeben und sie danach so schnell wie nur möglich bei der einzigen Taverne des Orts abgeliefert, zusammen mit ein paar Kupferstücken für die Nacht und eine gescheite Mahlzeit, sobald sie aufwachen würde. Einen Brief mit der Begründung für meine Tat steckte ich ebenfalls dem Wirt zu. Das Silberstück, das der geldgierige Winzling von Zwerg für den Dienst verlangte, war zwar eine Unverschämtheit sondergleichen, doch ich konnte es nicht riskieren, lange mit ihm zu diskutieren und am Ende noch entdeckt zu werden.
   Das Pferd unter mir schnaufte inzwischen lautstark, und ich zügelte es ein wenig. Brauner war nun schon eine gewaltige Strecke im Galopp entlang gerast, und ich wollte es nicht riskieren, ihn schon jetzt aller Kräfte zu berauben. Vielleicht würde mich ein Zwergentrupp wider Erwarten entdecken und ich müsste eine Flucht hinlegen, die jener aus Ironforge in nichts nachstand. Mit einem ausgelaugtem Gaul wären die Chancen für ein erfolgreiches Vorhaben beträchtlich niedriger als mit einem ausgeruhtem. So kam ich zwar nur langsam vom Fleck, dafür jedoch mit der Gewissheit, jederzeit einen Zahn zulegen zu können.
   Bibbernd zog ich den Umhang ein wenig enger zusammen. Er war nicht unbedingt dünn, aber auch eindeutig nicht für diese Umgebung geschaffen. Den Wind konnte er nur leidig abhalten, und die dreckigen Klamotten, die ich darunter trug, hätten genauso gut im Schnee liegen können.
   Alles um mich herum war so still wie bei einem Begräbnis eines hohen Anführers. Nichts regte sich auf den weißen Hügeln, die wir passierten, oder trat über die Straße. Tatsächlich war ich froh über das Wetter. Der Sturm, den ich überstanden hatte, ließ oftmals viele Händler und auch Wachen verschnaufen und lieber einen Humpen Donnerbräu trinken, anstatt gewissenhaft ihrer Aufgabe nachzugehen. Das bedeutete für mich, dass die gepflasterten Wege frei sein würden. Bisher hatte ich auch noch keine einzige Seele entdeckt, nicht einmal ein Wildschwein oder einen Hasen. Jedes Wesen schien sich verkrochen zu haben, nur ich und das nun etwas ruhiger atmende Pferd waren unterwegs.
   Alles wurde schwarz...
   Und sofort schreckte ich wieder hoch. Meine Augen waren für einen Augenblick zugefallen. Schlaf konnte ich mir jedoch auf keinen Fall leisten, nicht inmitten der Kälte und bedroht von dem noch immer wolkenverhangenen Himmel. Ich durfte nicht einnicken.
   Mein Oberkörper kam langsam ins Wanken. Alle Kräfte schienen mich zu verlassen, die Müdigkeit war in jede Sehne gekrochen. Meine Beine fingen an zu schmerzen, jeder Muskel schrie nach erlösender Ruhe. 
   Eine Zeit lang schaffte ich es noch, mich aufrecht zu halten, dann wurde selbst die kleinste Bewegung zu einer Kraftprobe, der ich bald nicht mehr gewachsen war. Erneut schlossen sich die Lider, wurde alles schwarz. Dieses Mal versuchte ich nicht mehr, dagegen anzukämpfen. Mein geschundener Körper war am Ende und nicht mehr imstande, sich auch nur einen Zoll weit zu bewegen. Die Stille umhüllte mich wie ein schweres Tuch, selbst der Wind schien nachzulassen, um mich in meiner Ruhe nicht zu stören. 
   Langsam sackte ich vornüber, dann spürte ich das warme Fell des Gauls auf meinem Gesicht. Die letzten Gedanken verflüchtigten sich vollends und machten einer dumpfen Leere Platz, in der nichts mehr vor sich ging. Gleichzeitig nahm die eben verspürte Wärme ab und wurde von einer alles durchdringenden Kälte abgelöst, die alles an mir einnahm. Sogar mein Herz schien träger zu werden. Die Stimme in mir, die mich dazu drängte, endlich wieder aufzuwachen, kam von weit her, wurde immer leiser und erstarb schließlich.
   Davor rief sie noch: »Dann stirb!«
   Ein Zucken ging durch meinen Körper, gefolgt von einem ungeheurem Schmerz, der seinen Ursprung im Rücken hatte. Ich riss die Augen auf, wollte aufschreien – und stellte entsetzt fest, dass ich keine Luft mehr in mir hatte. Aufgeregt versuchte ich, nach Atem zu schnappen. Mein Blick flitzte derweil von einer Ecke zur nächsten, doch in der Dunkelheit, die um mich herum herrschte, erkannte ich nicht einmal mehr die Hand vor den Augen. Das Geräusch von scharrenden Hufen drang an mein Ohr, gefolgt von einem leisen Wiehern. 
   Zu wissen, dass Brauner ganz in meiner Nähe war, beruhigte meinen Körper genauso wie meinen aufgewühlten Geist. Endlich hatte ich es auch wieder geschafft, zu Atem zu kommen. So blieb ich erst einmal liegen und wartete darauf, das etwas passierte.
   Als ich mir endlich sicher sein konnte, dass ich und mein Pferd alleine waren, stand ich zögerlich auf, streckte beide Arme von mir und machte ein paar Schritte, wobei ein jeder lautes Widerhallen verursachte. Ich musste mich in einer Höhle befinden – wie ich in sie hinein gekommen war, blieb mir ein Rätsel. Statt einer festen Wand erreichte ich auch noch etwas Warmes, Weiches, das sofort seinen Kopf wandte und anfing, meine Finger abzulecken. Grinsend strich ich dem Ross über die Nüstern. »Wo hast Du mich nur hin gebracht, Brauner...«
   »An einen sicheren Ort.«
   Meine Finger flogen geradezu zu dem Kurzschwert an meiner Seite und rissen es aus dem Gürtel heraus. Mit erhobener Waffe und einer Hand am Fell des Tieres, lauschte ich noch einige Momente, bevor ich mit möglichst mutiger Stimme die Finsternis fragte: »Wer seid Ihr? Gebt Euch zu erkennen!«
   »Wozu? Ihr würdet mich ohnehin nicht sehen, oder etwa doch?« Leises, hohes Lachen folgte den letzten Worten. Es schien aus allen Richtungen zu kommen, und einmal mehr verfluchte ich den Umstand, in einer stockdunklen, riesigen Höhle zu sein. 
   Ein Fauchen ertönte, dann waberten Schatten unheilvoll über der Wand. Ohne zu zögern, wirbelte ich herum.
   Und blickte einem alten Greis ins Gesicht. Er stand vielleicht einen Schritt von mir entfernt und grinste mich über den Rücken des Pferds hin an. Sein kurz gehaltener, weißer Vollbart umrahmte den Mund, kleine Falten vertieften sich dabei um seine grauen Augen und der gewaltigen, beinahe schon schnauzenförmigen Nase. Die Glatze schimmerte leicht im Licht der Fackel, die er in der Hand trug und scheinbar aus dem Nichts entzündet hatte. Seine andere hielt einen dürren Stock, an dem er sich festklammerte, um nicht einfach um zu fallen. Gekleidet war er in einer einfachen, moosgrünen Robe, die keinerlei Stickereien oder Verschönerungen aufwies.
   Mein Atem ging nun, da ich dem Unbekannten direkt anschauen konnte, wieder ein wenig ruhiger. Das Schwert ließ ich deshalb jedoch keinesfalls sinken. »Ich frage Euch noch einmal, und diesmal möchte ich eine gescheite Antwort hören: wer seid Ihr?«
   Das Lächeln wurde noch eine Spur breiter, als der Alte antwortete: »Ich habe viele Namen. Einen davon nannte ich einer, sagen wir, _gemeinsamen Freundin._ Den meisten bin ich allerdings als Zôímgar bekannt.«
   Einen Moment lang rasten alle möglichen Gedanken durch meinen Kopf, bis ich das Schwert erst zögerlich, dann jedoch bestimmt wieder in den Gürtel steckte. »Tut mir leid, aber ich habe noch nie von Euch gehört. Gibt es irgend etwas, wofür Ihr bekannt seid?«
   Der Greis gluckste, als er aufgeregt nickte. »Aber natürlich! Ich bin ein Drache!«


----------



## Seufernator (20. Mai 2008)

Jetzt kommt wahrscheinlich gleich ein Höhepunkt. Ich hoffe das nächste Kapitel kommt wieder so schnell, wie das hier, aber ich möchte hier keinen hetzen.


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

Oho jetzt wirds intressant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowdragen (21. Mai 2008)

Ein Drache na das kann ja was werden möcht mal wissen wo er da rein geratten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (26. Mai 2008)

Das Schweigen, welches diesem Satz folgte, wurde schließlich von einem zaghaften Lachen meinerseits gebrochen. »Ah, ja. Das war natürlich nur ein Scherz.«
   Das Gesicht des Alten wurde schlagartig verdutzt und hellte sich nur nach und nach wieder auf. »Seltsam, dass Ihr es so schnell herausgefunden habt! Die meisten brauchen immer ein wenig länger dafür...«
   Ich blies die angestaute Luft wieder aus und entspannte mich. Ein kurzes Lächeln huschte über meine Lippen, als ich erwiderte: »Ich achte eben auf einige Dinge, auf die andere nicht unbedingt achten. Dass Ihr ein Magier seid, ist nicht sonderlich schwer zu erkennen. Aber Drachen nehmen meines Wissens, wenn überhaupt, nur die Gestalten hübscher und vor allem junger Menschen an.«
   Ein weiteres Mal ließ ich meinen Blick schweifen, wobei ich diesmal mit dem Licht der Fackel auch etwas erkennen konnte. Wie ich vermutet hatte, befand ich mich in einer riesigen Höhle, in der eine Ecke mit Stroh und Heu ausgepolstert war. Dort fand sich ein wildes Sammelsurium an Gegenständen: Kisten waren aufeinander gestapelt, darüber hingen bestickte Decken, auf denen wiederum eigenartige Pflanzen in Töpfen wuchsen. Einige davon erweckten mein Interesse: sie sahen extrem giftig aus, und ich war mir fast sicher, dass man aus ihnen etwas ziemlich Gefährliches brauen konnte. All diese Dinge waren eher den Seiten entlang angeordnet: die Mitte wurde von einem wackeligen, scheinbar morschen Tisch mit dazugehörigen, nicht minder zerstörten Stühlen ausgefüllt. Das Holz, aus dem sie geschnitzt waren, bot wahrscheinlich für mehrere Holzwürmerfamilien ein Zuhause und zugleich eine feste Mahlzeit. Auf der Tafel stand ein winzig anmutender, silberner Kerzenleuchter mitsamt einer noch kleineren Lunte, die aus einem Wachsstummel heraus spitzte. 
   Genau auf diesen Platz ging der alte Mann jetzt zu und winkte mich freudig hinterher. »Kommt schon! Setzt Euch, ich kann Euch eine Mahlzeit bieten. Ihr seid doch gewiss hungrig, oder etwa nicht?«
   Wie um an meiner satt Antwort zu geben, knurrte mein Magen mit ohrenbetäubender Lautstärke. Mit einer skeptischen Miene nickte ich langsam. »Ja, das bin ich. Aber vorher gilt es, noch ein paar Fragen zu beantworten...«
   »Und die wären?« Mein Gegenüber hatte sich bereits auf einem der Stühle niedergelassen, der wie durch ein Wunder sein Gewicht trug, wenn er auch wehleidig knarrte. 
   »Zum Beispiel stellt sich mir die Frage, warum ich hier bin.« Ich behielt den Greis stets im Auge. Er mochte vielleicht harmlos aussehen, doch was dies anging, machte ich keine Ausnahme. Zugleich strich ich dem Pferd beruhigend über die Schnauze, was ihm sichtlich gefiel.
   Der Alte sah mich einen Moment lang lächelnd an, dann antwortete er gedehnt: »Das ist eine lange Geschichte, werter Herr, eine sehr lange Geschichte. Wenn Ihr Euch setzen würdet, hättet Ihr es sicherlich einfacher.«
   Mit einem leisen Seufzer auf den Lippen und den Kopf schüttelnd, gab ich nach. Der Mann wollte eindeutig keine Informationen heraus rücken, solange ich mich nicht ihm gegenüber niedergelassen hatte. So blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als die wenigen Schritte zu ihm hinüber zu tun und ebenfalls einen Stuhl heranzuziehen. Betont vorsichtig hockte ich mich darauf, und ein weiteres Mal überraschte mich das Holz mit ungeahnter Beständigkeit.
   Fragend sah ich in das Gesicht des nun vor mir Sitzenden. »Was ist das also für eine lange Geschichte, die Ihr mir zu erzählen habt?«
   »Ich fand Euch auf dem Pferd und habe Euch mitgenommen.« 
   Kurz herrschte Stille, dann zog ich eine Augenbraue nach oben. »Das war... alles?«
   »Natürlich war das alles!« Der Alte fing erneut an zu lachen, auch wenn er diesmal von einem Hustenanfall unterbrochen wurde. Sein Grinsen setzte er gleich, nachdem er sich beruhigt hatte, wieder auf. »Ich weiß ja nicht, was mit Euch passiert ist, aber als ich Euch fand, lagt Ihr schlaff auf Eurem Ross und habt keinen Mucks mehr getan! Zuerst dachte ich schon, Ihr wäret tot, aber Eure Brust hob und senkte sich noch. Und so habe ich Euch mit zu mir nach Hause gebracht!«
   Während er all dies erzählte, hatte der Greis den Stummel entzündet und die Fackel zwischen zwei Kisten geklemmt, von wo aus sie das winzige Licht der Kerze unterstützte. Nun bekam ich die Gelegenheit, meinen Gegenüber noch ein wenig genauer zu mustern. Seine Haut zeugte vom Alter, war mit Falten bedeckt und von Maserungen überzogen, die ihm ein wundersames Aussehen verliehen. 
   »Dann möchte ich Euch für meine Rettung danken.« Ich neigte sanft mein Haupt, senkte jedoch nicht meinen Blick, sondern beobachtete ihn genau. »Ohne Euch -«
   »Ach, für Dankesgesülze habt Ihr später noch Zeit!« Die runzelige Hand des Alten schwirrte einmal durch die Luft und beschrieb dabei einige Gesten, bis mit einem leisen Knall ein Laib Brot über dem Tisch erschien und darauf knallte. Dabei wurde die Tafel mit einem gut vernehmlichen Knarzen durchbrochen, und ein Hagel von Brotkrummen und Holzsplittern flog auf den Boden. Einem weiteren Knall folgte eine voll gefüllte Karaffe, die genau über dem Loch erschien und durch dieses auch wieder verschwand. Lediglich das Zerschellen des tönernen Gefäßes zeugte davon, dass es gerade eben noch da war.
   Meine Augenbraue hob sich ein weiteres Mal, diesmal jedoch ein Stück höher, als ich die peinlich berührte Miene des Magiers begutachtete. Während ich mich nach unten beugte und das Brot aufhob, murmelte ich: »Ich glaube, Ihr solltet Euch baldmöglichst einen neuen Tisch besorgen.«
   »In diesem Punkt stimme ich Euch vollkommen zu...« Mit einem prüfenden Blick untersuchte der alte Mann das Loch, wobei er erneut mit der Hand herumfuchtelte und eine weitere Karaffe herbei zauberte, die jedoch an der äußersten Ecke des Tisches erschien und dort unheilvoll wankte, als müsse sie sich gerade entscheiden, ob sie verbleiben oder sich ebenso wie ihre Schwester in das Verderben stürzen wolle. »Nun, wenigstens scheint das Brot nicht allzu viel abbekommen zu haben.«
   Ich betrachtete gerade die Unterseite der Backware, die von Holzsplittern nur so strotzte, und lächelte matt. »Ja, scheint so.« Mit einer fließenden Bewegung zog ich das Kurzschwert aus dem Gürtel und fing an, in dem flackernden Licht ein paar Scheiben abzuschneiden und sie dem Greis zu reichen. »Wenn Ihr ein wenig schwerer zu kauen haben solltet, ist es wahrscheinlich nur ein bisschen Holz.«
   Mit einer verwunderten Miene ließ dieser nur ein »Aha« über seine Lippen kommen, bevor er, nach einer eingehenden Überprüfung, in das Brot biss und gespielt genüsslich mit den Zähnen mahlte, bis er auf etwas Hartes zu beißen schien, augenblicklich das Gesicht verzog, die Zunge mit dem halb zerkleinerten Essen herausstreckte und einen einzelnen Splitter daraus hervor zog. Der Anblick lockte mir ein neuerliches Grinsen auf das Gesicht, welches jedoch gleich wieder verschwand. Ich zog die Reste des Holzes aus meiner Scheibe Brot heraus und fragte zugleich: »Sagt, Zôímgar, was macht ein so alter und gebrechlicher Mann wie Ihr ganz alleine in einer Höhle, inmitten in der Wildnis?«
   Überrascht blickte der Angesprochene auf: »Inmitten der Wildnis? Woher wollt Ihr das wissen? Schließlich habt Ihr keine Idee, wo Ihr Euch gerade befindet, oder?«
   Mein Blick verweilte auf ihm, während ich einen Augenblick lang nachdachte. »Nein, ich weiß es nicht. Aber seit meiner -«
   »Ja? Seit Eurer was?« Die Neugier des Greises war sofort entfacht, kaum dass ich mich selbst unterbrach. Mit einem leichten Lächeln fuhr ich fort: »Seit meiner Verabschiedung von Ironforge war ich inmitten der weißen Wüste unterwegs, und das für mindestens zwei Sonnenumläufe. Ich kann mir nur schwerlich vorstellen, dass wir uns nicht inmitten der Wildnis befinden sollen. Und selbst wenn das nicht der Fall wäre: wo sind wir dann? Etwa in einer Stadt?«
   »Nun ja, nicht in einer Stadt.« Der Alte erwiderte mein Lächeln, während er eines der beiden Gläser, die eben noch nicht neben der Karaffe gestanden hatten, nahm, ein wenig Wein einschenkte und es mir reichte. »Wir befinden uns in einem kleinen, nur schwer zugänglichen Seitental von Dun Morogh. Besser gesagt, schwer zugänglich ist es nicht, doch vielen Geschöpfen unbekannt. Hier hause ich schon seit langem.«
   Ich nahm das Glas dankbar an und nippte kurz an dem Getränk. Er schmeckte vorzüglich: süß und doch ein wenig bitter, hinterließ er einen Hauch von Trauben auf der Zunge. Ich ließ sogleich ein weiteres Schlückchen meiner Kehle hinunter rinnen, bevor ich fragte: »Ihr lebt alleine hier?«
   »Oh, nein! Natürlich nicht alleine.« Das Lächeln meines Gegenübers wurde eine Spur breiter, als er sachte seinen Kopf schüttelte. »Meine Tochter ist draußen und sieht sich nach einer ordentlichen Mahlzeit um. Brot und Wein kann ich herbei beschwören, doch Fleisch ist ein kostbares Gut, dass mit Zauberei nicht zu beschaffen ist.«
   Ich nickte leicht, während ich mich ein Stück zurück lehnte und erstmals seit der Ankunft alle Vorsicht fallen ließ. »Warum habt Ihr mich aufgenommen?«
   »Warum sollte ich einen Ohnmächtigen in der eisigen Kälte verbleiben lassen, in der er mit Sicherheit stirbt?« Auch der alte Mann hatte sich inzwischen etwas von dem Wein eingeschenkt und trank davon. 
   Kurzzeitig war ich versucht, eine Antwort zu geben. Dieser Drang ließ jedoch sehr schnell nach, nachdem ich erkennen musste, dass ich ihm nur zustimmen konnte. Stattdessen wandte ich meine Augen von ihm ab und starrte auf den Felsen, über den Schatten huschten und groteske Bilder zeichneten, die mir allesamt ein Rätsel blieben. Dennoch konnte man ihnen lange zusehen, selbst wenn man sie nicht verstand. Sie schienen die Zukunft voraussagen und den Betrachter warnen zu wollen, doch vergebens. Was auch immer sie auszudrücken gedachten, blieb mir verwehrt.
   Nach einer Weile richtete ich meinen Blick wieder auf den Greis, der angefangen hatte, sich mit einem Holzsplitter Essensreste aus den Zähnen zu pullen. Ich setzte mich wieder einigermaßen aufrecht hin und nickte ihm kurz zu. »Ich danke Euch nochmals für das, was Ihr getan habt. Und ich möchte Euch zugleich um einen weiteren Gefallen bitten.«
   Der Angesprochene hörte auf, in seinem Mund herum zu stochern, und schaute mich fragend an. »Soweit es in meiner Macht steht, werde ich gerne tun, worum Ihr mich bittet, mein Freund.«
   Ich konnte mir ein Grinsen nicht gänzlich verkneifen, als ich antwortete: »Ich nehme stark an, dass es Euch keine allzu großen Umstände bereiten sollte, Zôímgar. Ich bitte nur darum, ein wenig länger bleiben zu dürfen.«
   Der Alte zog eine Augenbraue in die Höhe, genau so, wie ich es vorher immer getan hatte. »Dürfte ich auch den Grund dafür erfahren?«
   Ich zuckte nur unschuldig mit den Achseln. »Meine Aufträge in Ironforge sind erfüllt und ich weiß nicht, wohin ich als Nächstes gehen sollte. Was liegt näher, als hier zu verweilen?«
   »Hm.« Der Greis brummte das Wort in seinen Bart, bevor er mit einer gewissen Neugier in den Augen und dennoch verwunderter Stimme erwiderte: »Und warum geht Ihr nicht einfach nach Hause?«
   Ich hatte mit allen möglichen Antworten gerechnet, doch nicht mit dieser. Einen Moment lang blickte ich ihn nur verständnislos an, bis mir klar wurde, dass ich einfach nur die Wahrheit zu sagen hatte.
   »Ich habe kein Zuhause.«
   Die Worte klangen merkwürdig leer, und ihnen folgte ein leichter Stich ins Herz. Erst jetzt wurde mir tatsächlich bewusst, dass diese Antwort Recht behielt – ich war ein Ausgestoßener, der keinen Ort mehr seine Heimat nennen konnte, der nicht einmal mehr sicheren Fußes durch das Land reisen konnte, ohne auf Patrouillen oder Wachen achten zu müssen.
   Ein Lächeln wuchs auf den Lippen meines Gegenübers, als er sich ein wenig zurück lehnte. »Bleibt so lange, wie Ihr wollt, mein Freund. Bleibt so lange, wie Ihr nur wollt.«


----------



## Tergenna (26. Mai 2008)

das war jetzt mal ein gutes stückchen Geschichte^^
ich musste ehrlich grinsen, als du die Möbelstücke und ihre beschaffenheit beschrieben hast.
Naja, ich finds, nur schade, dass dieser Teil der Geschichte wieder so krz war... Aber man kann ja nicht alles erwarten. Außerdem hat das die Vorfreude auf de nächsten Teil noch angefacht^^
Wirklich gut. Man, das hat mir den Abend gerettet^^
MfG Anni


----------



## Seufernator (27. Mai 2008)

Schade, aber kommen wird er doch bestimmt. Irgendwann...

Oder?


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

lol, also das mit dem Brot und dem Wein ist einfach nur genial. Man musste ich lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (3. Juni 2008)

@Seufernator: natürlich kommt irgendwann der letzte Höhepunkt. Nur wann, das ist die Frage, die ich selbst noch nicht so recht zu beantworten weiß... ich werde auf jeden Fall Bescheid sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sorry, dass es mal wieder ein wenig länger gedauert hat, aber in letzter Zeit war bei mir daheim ´n Haufen los. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich jetzt wieder ein wenig öfters zum Schreiben komme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_____


   »Habt vielen Dank.« Mit einem leichten Nicken stand ich auf. Mir kam es gar nicht so vor, dass ich auf meinen beiden Beinen stand. »Ich werde... wohl besser schlafen gehen.«
   Ohne ein weiteres Wort zu wechseln, wandte ich mich um und schritt in die Dunkelheit hinein, auf der Suche nach Brauner, der meine Decke in einer der Satteltaschen trug und überdies ein äußerst weiches Kissen war. Es dauerte nur einen Augenblick, dass ich ihn fand und ihm über die Schnauze streichelte. »Na, mein Kleiner... wird wohl Zeit, dass wir uns zur Ruhe legen, nicht wahr?«
   Gleich darauf hatte ich eine meiner Decken unter mich ausgebreitet und die andere um mich gewickelt. Der Gaul lag bei meinem Kopf und schien bereits zu schlafen, denn seine Zunge hing, im schwachen Schein der Fackeln nur schwer zu erkennen, aus seinem Maul. Lächelnd streckte ich mich noch ein letztes Mal, bevor wieder trübe Gedanken meine Ruhe zu stören versuchten. Ich verscheuchte sie, so gut es ging, aus meinem Kopf und schloss die Augen. Es dauerte nicht lange, und alle Geräusche, hauptsächlich das Schlürfen des alten Mannes, rückten in weite Ferne...
»Verflucht noch mal! Du weißt nicht, was du dir damit eingehandelt haben könntest!«
   »Aber natürlich weiß ich das, meine Kleine. Ich -«
   »Nenn mich nicht dauernd 'deine Kleine'! Ich bin ein alt genug, da kannst du mir auch mal ab und zu mit ein wenig Respekt entgegen kommen!«
   »Also, _meine Kleine_. Er ist keine Gefahr für uns. Er ist nur ein junger und überaus netter Mann, der nichts Böses im Schilde führt! Ich habe viel über ihn herausgefunden, er war in Stormwind ein kleiner Strauchdieb, der gerne die Obrigkeit zum Gespött machte, und mehr nicht.«
   Spätestens jetzt versuchte ich nicht mehr, einfach wieder den Schlaf fortzuführen, aus dem ich eben aufgeschreckt war, sondern spitzte die Ohren und kämpfte gegen den Drang an, nun doch noch ins Reich der Träume einzuziehen. 
   Ich wusste nicht genau, wer dort sprach, aber das Gespräch war anscheinend noch nicht lange im Gange. Besser gesagt schien es gleich, nachdem mir die nun zu Schlitzen geöffneten Augen zugefallen waren, zustande gekommen zu sein, denn die vorhin entzündeten Fackeln verstrahlten noch immer ihr waberndes Licht und selbst der Kerzenstummel brannte noch. 
   »Mehr nicht? _Mehr nicht?!_ Reicht es etwa nicht aus, dass er eindeutig ein Krimineller ist?! Verdammt, wenn er nur -«
   »Leise! Oder du weckst ihn noch!« 
   Kurzzeitig herrschte Stille. Erst jetzt erkannte ich die Stimme und die dunkle Silhouette des alten Greises, Zôímgar, der mich aufgenommen und dazu eingeladen hatte, bei ihm zu wohnen. Sie hatte sich verändert, war nicht mehr so hoch und zittrig, sondern vielmehr tief und stark, als käme sie aus einer jungen Brust.
   »Wie ich schon sagte: er hatte nur seine Späße und das Überleben im Sinn. Er hat niemals getötet und wird es wohl auch niemals tun. Er ist eine gute Seele und würde niemanden bedrohen, wenn -«
   »Was ist mit der Elfe? Sie hat er bedroht, mehr als nur das! Er hat sie als Geisel genommen und -«
   »Lass mich doch ausreden, mein Kind.« Der Alte unterbrach wieder die helle und aufgebrachte, aber keineswegs unangenehm klingende Stimme, die aus der Dunkelheit drang und deren Besitzer sich wohl nicht dem Licht aussetzen wollte, das von den Kisten begrenzt wurde. So zart und doch beherrschend, wie sie war, musste sie eindeutig einer Frau gehören.
   Scheinbar lächelnd fuhr der Mann fort: »Er bedroht niemanden, wenn er es irgendwie verhindern kann. Und benötigt er es, so ist er durchaus gewillt, eine Geisel zu nehmen – jedoch nur eine, die er bereits gut kennt und deren Hass er nicht teilen kann.«
   »Was willst du damit sagen?« Stiefel scharrten über den steinernen Boden. »Etwa, dass er uns nicht als Geiseln nehmen oder uns angreifen könnte? Mach dich nicht lächerlich, Vater!«
   »Du bist nicht in der richtigen Position, um mich zu kritisieren, Hana! Wegen dieser alten Geschichte vertraust du keinem Menschen mehr! Nicht einmal mir!«
   »Wundert dich das etwa? Wie soll ich jemandem vertrauen können, nach dem, was damals geschehen ist?!«
   Der Greis setzte bereits wieder zu einer nicht minder zornigen Antwort an, die mich jedoch nicht mehr allzu sehr interessierte. So leise es nur irgendwie ging, schob ich die Decke fort und zog das Kurzschwert, das darunter verborgen war, an mich.
   »Ich will nichts davon -«
   Die Stimme aus der Finsternis verharrte mitten im Satz. Beinahe sofort hielt ich den Atem an, wogegen mein Herz anfing, gegen die Rippen zu hämmern.
   Ein leises, beinahe animalisches Fauchen ertönte, gefolgt von einem wütigen Ruf: »Er ist wach!«
   Ein Lidschlag später stand ich bereits auf meinen Beinen und sah mich gehetzt um, das Schwert fest in meiner Hand. Brauner erwachte ebenfalls und rappelte sich weitaus mühsamer auf. Bis er sich vollends erhoben hatte, war ich bereits in die Dunkelheit verschwunden, möglichst weit weg von der Stimme, dem Alten und dem vermaledeiten Licht, dessen letzte Strahlen meine Füße erhaschten, bevor ich mich endlich in den aus den aufgestapelten Kisten entstandenen Schatten verstecken konnte. Meine Brust hob und senkte sich schnell, und doch verursachte ich keinen Laut, der mich hätte verraten können.
   Umso mehr erschrak ich, als ich einen leisen Schritt von links hörte.
   Einen Moment später war mein Körper bereits in Bewegung geraten, ohne auf einen Befehl vom Gehirn abzuwarten. Ich flog durch die Luft, ohne auch nur die Hand vor den Augen sehen zu können. Dafür spürte ich umso mehr, als ich gegen etwas Weiches stieß und es mit mir zu Boden riss. Dem überraschten Schrei nach zu urteilen handelte es sich um die Stimme, die vorhin noch mit dem Alten gesprochen hatte. 
   Erst jetzt entsann ich mich meiner Waffe, die ich nach wie vor in der Hand hielt und die wie durch ein Wunder mein Opfer nicht verletzt hatte. Hastig fuhren meine Finger über das Gesicht des Unbekannten, bis sie die Kehle gefunden hatten. Einen Augenblick später verharrte die Klinge am Hals des am Boden Liegenden. So leise wie nur möglich flüsterte ich: »Ein Wort, und Ihr seid tot.«
   Dass sie keine Antwort gab, interpretierte ich als ein stummes 'Ja'. Vorsichtig kletterte ich von dem Körper, das Kurzschwert immer am verletzbaren Punkt verharrend. »Aufstehen. Langsam.«
   Gehorsam erhob sich die Gestalt. Als sie auf ihren beiden Beinen stand, umschlang ich sie sofort mit einem Arm und presste sie an mich. Hastig flüsterte ich in ihr Ohr: »Den Ausgang.«
   »Woher soll ich wissen, wo der Ausgang ist?«
   Ich blinzelte kurz und verwirrt, bevor ich mit einem leichten Lächeln erwiderte: »Nun, wenn Ihr nicht wisst, wo der Ausgang aus dieser Höhle ist, dann seid Ihr nutzlos für mich, nicht wahr? Und wisst Ihr, der alte Herr da drüben hatte tatsächlich Unrecht... wenn jemand sterben muss, dann muss er eben sterben, nicht wahr?«
   »Hana? Hana, wo bist du? Warum hast du geschrieen?«
   Ein Augenblick später kam der Greis zwischen seinem gesammelten Krimskrams hervor, in der einen Hand eine Fackel, in der anderen etwas, das ich nicht so recht erkennen konnte. Es erinnerte mich entfernt an eine hell leuchtende Kugel, doch dummerweise konnte ich nicht sehen, worum es sich tatsächlich handelte. Als er jedoch meine Gefangene in ihrer misslichen Lage erkannte, blieb er abrupt stehen. Seine Augen weiteten sich ein Stück und verengten sich dann zu Schlitzen, während er mit eindeutig verärgerter Stimme brummte: »Drênak Fasthand, was tust du da? Du bedrohst meine Tochter?!«
   Ich sah ihn überrascht an. »Oh, das ist Eure Tochter, die ich da bedrohe, Zôímgar? Nun, das ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal.« Behutsam trat ich einen Schritt zurück und zog dabei die Frau mit mir, dann noch einen Schritt, bis wir in einen langsamen Trab verfielen. Der Alte folgte mir, nicht jedoch gebückt und wie ein alter Mann, sondern aufrecht gehend und um ein paar Jahrzehnte jünger, auch wenn ihm sein Aussehen geblieben war. »Ich habe auf dich gebaut, Drênak! Ich habe dich unterstützt, dich verteidigt! Und so dankst du es mir?«
   »Tja, ich bin eben nicht der dankbare Typ. Ich bin lieber einer, der in Schande lebt, aber lebt.«
   »Lieber sterbe ich, als dass ich in Schande leben würde!« Die gezischelten Worte kamen von meiner Gefangenen, die mir nach wie vor gezwungenermaßen folgte. Ich grinste breit und wisperte ihr ins Ohr: »Dann habt Ihr eindeutig eine andere Sichtweise als ich, Mylady. Aber glaubt mir, ich kenne da jemanden, mit dem Ihr Euch bestens verstehen würdet... dummerweise mag diese Lady mich genauso wenig wie Ihr.«
   »Dann scheint sie immerhin einen guten Geschmack zu haben!«
   »Es gibt leider nicht viele, die mich leiden können, nachdem ich ihnen eine Klinge an den Hals gelegt haben, wohl wahr.«
   »Drênak!«
   Mit einem leisen Seufzer sah ich auf. Der Alte war mir nach wie vor gefolgt, doch nun hatte sich seine Miene verändert: sie war nicht mehr verärgert oder wütend, sondern vollkommen ernst. »Ich gebe dir eine letzte Chance. Lass meine Tochter frei, und dir wird nichts geschehen.«
   »Oh, natürlich!« Ich musste freudlos auflachen, bevor ich hinterher setzte: »Wisst Ihr, Zôímgar, ich habe diese Worte schon zu oft gehört, als dass ich ihnen Glauben schenken könnte. Tut mir wirklich leid, aber was solch sentimentales Gelaber angeht, seid Ihr eindeutig an den falschen Mann geraten. Sagt mir lieber: was wollt Ihr von mir? Ihr wisst genau über mich Bescheid, Ihr habt mich nicht durch Zufall gefunden! Und Eure _Tochter_«, ich gab meiner Geisel einen leichten Stoß in die Seite, der sie aufkeuchen ließ, »hätte mich anscheinend lieber tot als lebendig! Wer seid Ihr also? Wer seid Ihr _wirklich?_«
   Diesmal war es an meinem Gegenüber, der leise seufzte und dann leicht nickte, bevor er wieder aufsah und mir direkt in die Augen blickte.
   »Ich bin ein Drache.«
   Stille.
   Dann ein versuchtes, freudloses Auflachen meinerseits, dass jedoch kläglich verhallte. »Ihr... Ihr meint das jetzt nicht ernst, oder?«
   »Oh doch, das tue ich.« Die Kugel, die sich eben noch in seiner Hand befunden hatte, zischte an meinem Kopf vorbei und zerbarst nicht weit hinter mir in Tausenden von Funken. Erschrocken riss ich meinen Kopf herum, doch das Einzige, das ich erkennen konnte, war die wieder vorherrschende Finsternis.
   Als ich wieder nach vorne blickte, erkannte ich eben noch, wie die Gestalt des alten Greises anfing zu leuchten und dabei immer größer wurde, anfing, über meinen Kopf zu wachsen. Erschüttert beobachtete ich das Geschehen, unfähig, irgend etwas zu unternehmen. Es war keine Angst, die mich hatte erstarren lassen – es war pure Faszination.
   Ich bemerkte erst zu spät, dass sich mein Griff gelockert und das Schwert nicht mehr an seiner vorhergesehenen Stelle anlag.
   Erschrocken schaute ich in das Gesicht der Frau, die sich blitzschnell, beinahe schon zu geschwind, um es wirklich wahr zu nehmen, herum wirbelte. Ihre vor Wut triefenden Augen bohrten sich in die meine, und ich konnte nicht anders, als den Blick zu erwidern, auch wenn mir diesmal ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken jagte und alles in mir danach schrie, diesen unheiligen Ort möglichst schnell zu verlassen.
   Ich hatte noch keinen Schritt gemacht, als ihre Faust gegen meine Schläfe donnerte und augenblicklich alles um mir herum schwarz wurde.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Nein, NEEIN. Weiter weiter weiter. Zu spannend. Was jetzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (4. Juni 2008)

Gut wie immer, aber in diesem Fall muss ich einmal etwas bemängeln. Auch wenn das nur ein kleiner Fehler ist, Pferde schlafen nicht im liegen, das ist gegen ihre natur. Sie sind Fluchttiere, wie Giraffen, Gazellen etc., die schnell weglaufen können müssen. nur die jungtiere schlafen nicht im Stehen. Ich weiß, das ist jetzt korinthenkackerei, aber irgendwie musste ich das erwähnen^^
Freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.
MfG, Anni


----------



## Seufernator (5. Juni 2008)

Wenn es doch nicht so lange dauern würde mit den Fortsetzungen, aber einen Geschichtenschreiber kann niemand treiben, außer ihm selbst. Und dann leidet noch die Qualität darunter.


----------



## Shadowdragen (7. Juni 2008)

och meno grade wo es Spannend wird weiter weiter   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solassard (12. Juni 2008)

Ob es wohl iwann nochmal weiter geht?


----------



## Al Fifino (12. Juni 2008)

Es geht immer irgendwann weiter. Aber wenn man mal gerade keine Zeit oder auch keine Motivation hat, zu Schreiben, dann kann es schon mal zu Versorgungsengpässen kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_____


*Kapitel 10*

Eine herrlich grüne, von allerlei Blumen übersäte Wiese erstreckte sich, soweit das Auge reichte. Am Horizont reckten sich Berge gen Himmel, manche der Gipfel verschwanden sogar in den Wolken. Sie zu bezwingen, hätte sicherlich einiges an Zeit und Anstrengungen gekostet, doch der Ausblick wäre es wohl wert gewesen. Die Sonne schien derweil mit gütiger Wärme vom Horizont und tauchte ihn in ein leichtes Rot, das geradezu majestätisch auf mich wirkte.
   Ein Lächeln huschte über meine Züge, die Augen erfreuten sich an der Schönheit dieser Gegend, deren Namen mir zwar vollkommen unbekannt war, aber die ich unbedingt noch einmal sehen wollte, bevor ich sterben würde.
   Bis alles mit einem Schlag schwarz wurde und sich ein Gedanke mit aller Gewalt in mein Bewusstsein schlug.
   Ich erinnerte mich an das, was geschehen war. An die Frau, die ich gefangen gehalten, und den Mann, der sich in einen Drachen verwandelt hatte. Ich erinnerte mich an das Gespräch, das zuvor geführt worden war. Und ich erinnerte mich schmerzlich an meinen vereitelten Fluchtversuch.
   Vielleicht würde ich ja sogar bald sterben.
   Erst jetzt wurde mir bewusst, dass meine Augen geschlossen waren. Verwirrt blinzelte ich einige Male, bevor sich das Bild klärte und ich uneingeschränkte Sicht auf die Szenerie vor mir hatte.
   Eine junge Lady stand im Licht einer neben mir stehenden Kohlepfanne vor mir, hübscher als jedes Geschöpf, das mir bisher begegnet war. Sie trug eine enge Lederhose sowie ein Leinenhemd, das ihre Rundungen betonte und doch genügend verhüllte, um nicht aufreizend zu sein. Ich schätzte sie fast ein halber Kopf kleiner als mich selbst, doch ihre Statur verriet, dass sie nicht zu den wehrlosen Barmädchen gehörte, sondern sich selbst zu verteidigen wusste. Ein weiteres Indiz dafür war der Stab in ihrer Hand, den edle Runen und Schnitzereien schmückten.
   Ihr Gesicht hatte einen wütenden Ausdruck angenommen, als sie erkannte, dass ich wach war. Die kleine Stupsnase erbebte kurzzeitig, die Wangen färbten sich leicht rot und das zu einem kurzen Zopf gebundene, feuerrote Haar wippte leicht auf und ab, als sie einige Schritt auf mich zu kam. Die grünen Augen bohrten sich in die meinen und schienen direkt in mich hinein zu sehen, was mir ein unangenehmes Gefühl im Bauch verursachte. Und dennoch sah ich nicht weg, sondern blickte möglichst aufrichtig und stolz zurück. 
   Erst jetzt bemerkte ich, dass meine Hände hinter meinem Rücken an einen Pfahl zusammen gebunden wurden. Ich war einmal öfters gefesselt und meinem Gegenüber hilflos ausgeliefert. Zu meiner eigenen Verwunderung überkam mich diesmal jedoch keine Angst und Furcht, sondern eher Trotz. Dementsprechend hob ich meinen Kopf und fragte gerade heraus: »Dürfte ich wohl den Grund erfahren, warum ich hier gefangen gehalten werde?«
   Die Frau grinste fies und hinterhältig, als sie vielleicht zwei Fuß entfernt von mir stehen blieb und mich kurz musterte, bevor sie mit einer angenehm dunklen und doch kalten, schneidenden Stimme antwortete: »Ich mag es nicht, wenn man mich töten will, Fasthand. Ich bin sehr leicht reizbar, was dies anbelangt.«
   »Nun, das bin ich auch. Aber im Gegensatz zu Euch, meine Teure, fessle ich meinen Feind nicht und lasse ihm wenigstens eine geringe Chance, sich dem Urteil zu erwehren.«
   »Oh, tatsächlich?« Mit gespielter Verwunderung erwiderte sie: »Ich habe da aber schon andere Dinge gehört... zum Beispiel, dass du eine Elfe als Geisel genommen und ihr eine Klinge an den Hals gehalten hast, damit sie auch ja keinen Mucks machen kann. Und ich glaube«, ihre Stimme wurde noch ein wenig schärfer und verletzender, »ich kann mich vage daran erinnern, dass du das selbe mit mir gemacht hast.«
   Mit einem höhnischen Lächeln auf den Lippen zuckte ich nur mit den Achseln. »Schon möglich. Aber wenn ich diese überaus hinterhältige und verabscheuungswürdige Methode verwende, dann nur bei denen, die es auch unter allen Umständen und entgegen jedweden Gutdünkens verdient haben, _Mylady_.«
   Einen Moment lang lächelte sie mich noch an, dann zuckte der Stab in ihrer Hand nach vorne, und der Knauf traf mich mit voller Wucht am Haupt. Die Pein verbreitete sich sofort von der getroffenen Stelle aus in meinen gesamten Körper, meine Sicht verschwamm kurzzeitig und es stellten sich schlagartig Kopfschmerzen ein. Einen leisen Schmerzschrei konnte ich nicht unterdrücken, doch dafür grinste ich hinterher umso breiter, als ich hinterher setzte: »Entschuldigt, Mylady, ich habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich benutze diese Methode nur bei Huren und solchen, die welche werden wollen.«
   Der nächste Schlag war noch härter als der vorhergehende und schmerzte dementsprechend stärker. Ich musste die Zähne zusammen beißen und all meine Willenskraft aufbringen, um nicht los zu schreien. Meine Sinne brauchten dieses Mal auch ein wenig länger, um sich wieder zu sammeln und mir zur Verfügung zu stehen. 
   Das Lächeln meines Gegenübers erinnerte mich inzwischen eher an jenes eines Untoten, der gerade vorhatte, mir einen Knochen heraus zu reißen und an ihm herumzunagen wie ein Hund. Blut sickerte von der Wunde, die mir die Frau geschlagen hatte, und noch immer hielt ich meinen Hohn nicht zurück, was sie eindeutig ärgerte und vielleicht sogar verunsicherte, auch wenn sie es nicht zeigen wollte. Ihre Augen sagten jedoch etwas anderes als ihre Miene.
   Schließlich versuchte sie, noch ein wenig breiter zu grinsen, was jedoch eher wie eine Grimasse aussah, als sie meinte: »Dir ist klar, dass du hier und jetzt von meiner Hand sterben wirst?«
   »Von Eurer Hand?« Ich hob eine Augenbraue und lächelte sie müde an. »Zuerst einmal würde ich dann gerne den Namen jener wissen, von deren Hand ich sterben sollte. Hinterher will ich schließlich erzählen können, wer das Weib war, das es nicht zustande gebracht hat, mich als wehrlosen Gefangenen und mit den Händen auf dem Rücken gefesselt zu töten.«
   Sie kam noch ein wenig näher an mich heran, gerade nahe genug, damit ich ihren warmen Atem auf meiner Haut spüren und die beängstigend spitzen Zähne erkennen konnte, als sie mit einem boshaften Lächeln meinte: »Du solltest meinen Namen eigentlich schon gehört haben, Fasthand. Ich heiße Hana Dagonmay.«
   »Und Ihr seid eine Halbelfe.«
   Verblüfft sah sie mich an. »Woher weißt du das?«
   Ich blickte sie mit einem beinahe hasserfüllten Blick an, als ich knurrte: »Es gibt nicht viele Menschen, die spitz zulaufende Ohren und makellose Haut haben, _Mylady_.«
   Ihr Lächeln wurde noch eine Spur breiter, als sie ihr Haar vollkommen hinter die Ohren strich, damit diese besser zur Geltung kamen, mich umrundete und mit unschuldiger Stimme fragte: »Deiner Äußerung entnehme ich, dass du auf die Rasse meines Vaters nicht sonderlich gut zu sprechen bist?«
   »Wenn ich die Zeit dazu hätte, würde ich gerne ein paar Horden-Rituale befolgen. Ich habe gehört, sie sammeln diese spitzen Dinger.«
   Ihr leises Lachen wäre beinahe schön gewesen, hätte ich mich in einer anderen Lage befunden. »Nun denn, Drênak Fasthand«, säuselte sie mir ins Ohr, »wie willst du sterben? Vielleicht bin ich ja gnädig und gebe deiner Bitte statt.«
   »Hana! Lass ihn in Ruhe!«
   Überrascht sah ich den alten Mann an, der auf mich zu gehumpelt kam. Die Kraft, die er vor nicht allzu langer Zeit verstrahlt hatte, schien wie weggeblasen und hatte nur die leere Hülle hinterlassen.
   Ein leises Fauchen, wie das einer Katze, ertönte hinter mir, als die Frau mit stolz erhobenen Haupt und gekränkter Miene an mir vorbei huschte, den Greis keines Blickes würdigte und hinter einer Biegung verschwand.
   Ich nahm die Gelegenheit wahr, mich einmal genauer um zu sehen. Ich war eindeutig nicht mehr in der Grotte, in der ich geschlafen hatte, sondern anscheinend in einem kleinen, natürlichen Stollen. Die Decke war viel niedriger und die Wände näher, und die Kurve, um welche die Lady verschwunden war, bestätigte vollends meinen Verdacht. 
   Schließlich lenkte ich mein Augenmerk wieder auf den Alten, der inzwischen bei mir angekommen war und sich wieder schwer auf seinem Stab stützte. Ein leichtes Lächeln verharrte auf seinen Lippen, als er beinahe beiläufig erwähnte: »Sie hat ein sehr stürmisches Temperament, meine Kleine... Ihr solltet sie besser nicht zu sehr reizen, Sir Fasthand.«
   Ich musterte ihn einen Augenblick, bevor ich antwortete: »Nennt mich nicht 'Sir', ich hasse Adelstitel.«
   »Sehr gut. Ich nämlich auch.« Mein Gegenüber lachte leise, bevor er mit weit ernsterer Miene fort fuhr. »Sagt mir, Fasthand, warum habt Ihr so etwas Idiotisches getan wie meine Tochter zu bedrohen?«
   »Sie ist nicht Eure Tochter.«
   »Mag sein, aber sie ist wie eine Tochter für mich. Schlussendlich tut es nichts zur Sache. Beantwortet bitte die Frage.«
   Ich seufzte leise und melancholisch. »Warum hätte ich es nicht tun sollen? Damit mich Eure Tochter umbringen kann, so, wie sie es gesagt hatte?«
   Verwundert blickte mir der Greis in die Augen und beugte sich ein wenig auf, als er entgegnete: »Ihr hättet doch wissen müssen, dass ich das nicht zulassen würde!«
   Ich lächelte ihn nur müde an. »Wisst Ihr, Zôímgar, wenn man in einer Lage wie der meinen ist, und ich wette, Ihr kennt meine Lage bestens, dann vertraut man niemandem mehr. Und nun, da ich zum dritten Mal innerhalb für meinen Geschmack viel zu kurzer Zeit gefesselt bin, habe ich mich anscheinend nicht getäuscht, oder?«


----------



## Shadowdragen (13. Juni 2008)

ach schon wieder zu ende immer wenns spannend wird heul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wieder super geschrieben .

PS. lass dich nicht stressen Al Fifino machst deine sache schon richtig


----------



## Seufernator (14. Juni 2008)

Und wieder ein nettes Kapitel. Und wieder viel zu kurz für mich, aber was soll es ich bin ungeduldig und doch schiebe ich alles so lange auf, wie es geht.Vielleicht schreibe ich ja auch wieder an meiner Story weiter, aber vielleicht geht das auch später.

Al Fifino ich hoffe dass du in nächster Zeit viele Ideen hast, damit ich nicht so lange warten muss.


----------



## Sano (16. Juni 2008)

Al schrieb:


> *Comment*
> Tja, ich bin schon dabei, einen eigenen Fantasy-Roman zu schreiben... aber ich schätze, ich brauche Euch nicht sagen, dass der Markt derzeit von Fantasy-Büchern überschwemmt wird. Auch wenn die meisten davon Herr-der-Ringe-Kopien sind, und dazu noch richtig schlechte. (Zum Beispiel 'Zwergenzorn' & 'Zwergenmacht')
> Einen Verlag zu finden, wird dementsprechend schwer werden. Zudem muss ich mich auch noch um alltägliche Dinge kümmern, wie Essen, Schlafen und Schule.
> 
> ...



wenn es sogar die "schlechten" bücher schaffen gedruckt zu werden ....
dann wirst du mit deinem roman ja keine probleme zu erwarten haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dein schreibstil ist angenehm fesselnd!

edit: sag bescheid wenn ein buch von dir erscheint. ich werde es ganz sicher kaufen.

mfg


----------



## Dragonsdeath (27. Juni 2008)

puhh endlich mal wieder hier rein geschaut(habs dauernd vergessen-.-
und 4 kapitel verpasst naja hab ich gut was zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freu mich schon voll drauf aber erstmal was zu futtern und zu treinken holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2008)

Haste gerade Schreibblockade?


----------



## Al Fifino (8. Juli 2008)

Ideenlosigkeit + Führerschein-Prüfungsstress + Schule = Kacke. Und so eine Art Schreibblockade. Glücklicherweise gibt´s noch Leser, die mich darauf aufmerksam machen, hier mal wieder was online zu stellen, meine Prüfung ist gut verlaufen (ich habe endlich den verflixten Wisch) und Schule ist so gut wie um, sogar meine Muse knutscht mich wieder eifrig ab. 

Danke, dass es noch Leute gibt, die hier vorbei schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



____


   Der alte Mann bedachte mich mit einem beinahe feindlichen Blick, bevor er leise antwortete: »Zu solch einem Wesen seid Ihr also schon verkommen? Ihr vertraut niemandem, das stimmt. Nicht einmal der Gnomin, die sich so heldenhaft für Euch geopfert hätte.«
   So sehr ich mich auch anstrengte, den Schmerzen in meiner linken Brust konnte ich nicht dämpfen, als er Apoleia ansprach. Finster blickte ich zu Boden, denn in sein Gesicht konnte und wollte ich nicht blicken. Dafür hörte ich umso besser das verachtende Lachen, dass er nun ausstieß. »Ihr traut niemandem, nicht einmal jenen, die ihr Leben für Euch geben würden! Ihr würdet wahrscheinlich sogar noch Eure Mutter verkaufen, nur damit Ihr ungeschoren aus einer gefährlichen Situation heraus kommt, nicht wahr? Ich muss nicht einmal auf eine Antwort warten, ich kenne sie ja bereits.«
   Mit trotziger Stimme erwiderte ich: »Dann verzieht Euch doch in Euer Rattenloch und lasst mich in Ruhe. Damit wäre uns beiden gedient, glaubt Ihr nicht?«
   Einen Augenblick lang herrschte Stille, dann ertönte das schlurfende Geräusch von Stiefeln, die über harten Fels kratzten, während der Greis davon ging und hinter der Gangbiegung verschwand.
   Ruhe kehrte ein. Wieder einmal verfluchte ich meine rasche Zunge und wünschte mir beinahe, dass der Alte zurück kehren würde. Doch irgendwie wusste ich, dass er nicht kommen würde. Ich hatte mich eindeutig mit ihm verscherzt, und sollte er tatsächlich ein Drache sein, eines jener Geschöpfe, die ich noch niemals gesehen hatte und deren Anblick mich sehr wohl faszinierte, aber dennoch unheimlich abschreckte, so würde er mir voller Stolz den Rücken kehren und sich mir wahrscheinlich niemals wieder zuwenden.
   Schließlich, nachdem ich mir sicher war, alleine zu sein, reckte ich meinen Kopf auf der Suche nach einer Schwachstelle in dem verfluchten Seil, dass mich gefangen hielt. Doch sosehr ich mich auch wandte, die eng angelegten Ketten gaben keinen Fingerbreit nach. Mit einem leisen Seufzer sah ich mein Schicksal ein und ließ meine Beine schlaff hängen, um wenigstens meinem geschundenen Körper ein wenig Ruhe zu gönnen, soweit dies denn möglich war. Und tatsächlich verschwamm gemächlich meine Sicht, die Dunkelheit um mich herum wurde dichter und meine Muskeln entspannten sich...
   Bis ein angriffslustiges Knurren an meine Ohren drang. Alarmiert riss ich den Kopf herum, auf der Suche nach der Quelle des nicht eben erfreut klingenden Lautes, und entdeckte nur einen Moment später die beinahe zierlich anmutende, schwarze Wildkatze, die mir immerhin bis zur Brust reichte und mit angespannten Muskeln auf ihrem Platz verharrte. Meine Augen weiteten sich auf die Größe von kleinen Tellern, während mein Gesicht erstarrte und ich kein einziges Wort von mir geben konnte, selbst wenn ich es gewollt hätte. 
   Das Tier, dessen Fell im schwachen Licht der Fackel glänzte, setzte derweil eine Tatze vor die andere und kam mit gefletschten Zähnen auf mich zu, wobei es mich nie auch nur einen Lidschlag aus den Augen ließ. Endlich, nachdem es nur noch wenige Schritt von mir entfernt war, erwachte ich aus meiner Regungslosigkeit und schüttelte mich, so gut ich nur konnte, um mich von den Fesseln zu befreien. Mein Atem ging immer schneller, je näher das Wesen an mich heran kam, und umso verbissener kämpfte ich gegen die Seile an, die nach wie vor nicht nachgeben wollten.
   Die Tatze berührte sanft, fast schon spielerisch meinen Fuß und fegte ihn kurzerhand zur Seite. Mit einem überraschten Schrei auf den Lippen verlor ich den Halt und wurde nur einen Lidschlag später von den Seilen aufgefangen, was sich jedoch alles andere als angenehm gestaltete. Das Hanf schnitt mir tief ins Fleisch, meine Arme und der gesamte Oberkörper schmerzten höllisch. Voller Furcht blickte ich in die Augen des kraftvollen Tieres, das ohne erkennbaren Grund stehen geblieben war und mich mit beinahe diebischer Freude ansah.
   Bis mir auffiel, dass sie eine grüne Iris hatten.
   Einen Moment später hatte ich das Puzzle zusammen gesetzt. Das verfluchte Weib, welches mich zuvor bedroht hatte, trug einen runenverzierten Stab sowie lederne Kleidung – und nun saß ein schwarzer Panther vor mir, der die selben Augen hatte wie die Frau.
   Ich fletschte die Zähne, als ich zwischen ihnen herauspresste: »Ihr seid also eine Druidin. Natürlich, die verdammten Elfen sind ja berühmt für ihre Naturverbundenheit.«
   Der Kopf des gewandten Geschöpfs legte sich leicht schief, bis sich das Maul bewegte und Worte formte. »Du hast mich schnell durchschaut.«
   »Das war nicht sonderlich schwer. Ihr seid ein wenig zu aufmüpfig und viel zu stolz, als dass man Euch nicht erkennen könnte -«
   »Wie dem auch sei. Schade, dass ich dich jetzt verlassen muss, mein Lieber.« Die spitzen Zähne formten ein Grinsen, das mir gar nicht gefallen mochte. »Wieso? Was ist passiert?«
   »Oh, schwingt da etwa ein wenig Panik in deiner Stimme mit?« Die Katze, eben noch auf den Hinterpfoten sitzend, stand auf und streckte sich ausgiebig. »Die Zwerge haben unser Versteck gefunden, und irgendeine Nachtelfe führt sie an. Wir kennen nicht ihren genauen Namen -«
   »Atunâ Silverarrow.« Mein Gesicht musste eine Mischung aus Abscheu und Angst zeigen, denn genau das fühlte ich, als ich diese Information aufnahm. »Ihr müsst mich befreien! Sie wird mich töten! Und die Zwerge wollen wahrscheinlich an das Leder des Drachen -«
   »Ich soll dich befreien?«
   Ich verstummte abrupt und mein Herz schien still zu stehen, als ich das wunderschöne und tödliche Wesen ansah.
   »Du... willst mich hier lassen.«
   Ohne eine Antwort zu geben, drehte sich der Panther um und trottete in Richtung des Ganges. Bevor er um die Windung herum trapste, schaute er mich noch ein letztes Mal mit einem geradezu zynischen Blick an. 
   »Ich wünsche dir viel Glück, Drênak Fasthand. Du wirst es brauchen.«
   Eine Vielzahl von Explosionen zerrissen den lautlosen Schleier der Ruhe. Sie wurden von den Wänden zurückgeworfen und verstärkt wiedergegeben, in noch größerer Anzahl, als sie wirklich waren. Kriegsschreie und Grölen vermengten sich mit den Geräuschen Dutzender gepanzerter Stiefel, die auf den kalten Steinboden knallten.
   Der Schwanz der Wildkatze zuckte nervös hin und her, als sie mich noch einen winzigen Augenblick lang musterte und dann den Stollen entlang schoss. Ich dagegen versuchte nun alarmiert von Neuem, die Seile loszuwerden. Mit aller Kraft, die ich irgendwie aufbringen konnte, stemmte ich mich gegen die Ketten, doch nach wie vor verrutschten oder lösten sie sich nicht einen Zoll weit. Immer wieder warf ich einen hektischen Blick in Richtung des Eingangs zu meiner kleinen Grotte, während das Grölen anschwoll und eindeutig näher kam.
   Dann jedoch übertönte ein grauenvolles Knurren alle Geräusche mühelos, dicht gefolgt von einem entsetzlichen Brüllen. Ich musste nicht lange überlegen, um zu wissen, was geschehen war: der alte Mann hatte sich erneut in einen Drachen verwandelt, um den neuen Feinden einen gebührenden Empfang zu bereiten. Gleich darauf konnte ich ein unheilvolles Zischen vernehmen, das in einem ohrenbetäubendem Knistern und Knacken endete. Schreie gellten durch die Höhle, während flackerndes Licht wie von einer riesigen Fackel durch den Gang streifte, bis es gleich darauf wieder erlosch. Die Krieger, die der Flammenball des Drachen nicht erwischt hatte, brüllten sich gegenseitig Mut zu, während sie weiter vorrückten.
   »Psst!«
   Mein Nacken knackte gut vernehmlich, als ich den Kopf herum riss und in ein vertrautes, von einem feuerroten Haarschopf gekröntes Gesicht starrte. Der junge Bibliothekar aus dem Gefängnis von Ironforge grinste mich breit an, als er einen Dolch zückte und sich daran machte, das Seil zu durchschneiden. »Hallo, Sir Fasthand. Schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, wie?«
   »Verdammt, wie seid Ihr hierher gekommen?!« Ich hatte meine Überraschung abgeworfen und behielt weiterhin mit einer gewissen Furcht den Eingang, während ein neuerliches Zischen ertönte und Flammen an den Wänden tanzten.
   »Nun, ich bin zwar nur ein einfacher Bücherwurm, aber ich habe viel gelernt. Zum Beispiel, wie man sich einen Unsichtbarkeitstrank braut.« Ein letzter Schnitt, und meine Fesseln lagen durchtrennt am Boden. »Und lasst diese höfliche Anrede, ich bin ja kein Adliger...«


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

Gratuliere, meine Freundin ist auch gerade dran. ^^
Ach bin ich froh das ich den ganzen Schulstress shcon ne weile hinter mir habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieder ein sehr intressanter Teil der Geschichte und mal sahen was dir die muse noch so anknutscht oder mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (10. Juli 2008)

hehe jo ich guck nu mal wieder öfters ins RPG-Forum^^
werd mir mal die geschichte jetzt durchlesen, wenn ich wieder weiß wo ich stehengeblieben bin-.-^^

ach ja ich kann auch nur sagen SEHR geil das was du schreibst und hör bloss nicht auf^^

ach und GZ zur bestandenen prüfung^^
ich hab meinen wisch auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jaskull (18. Juli 2008)

Coole Geschichte*two amazing thumbs up*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

Ich habs mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen , aus dem einfachen grund das ich kopfschmerzen bekomme wenn ich zu lange auf den bildschirm schaue , deswegen auch kein Comment von mir bis jeztz.

Meine frage : Darf ich mir das ausdrucken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht , dass das unter das Copyright o.A. fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (26. Juli 2008)

Seht! ich bin mal wieder dazu gekommen, was zu Schreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry, dass es mal wieder so lange gedauert hat, bis etwas dazu kam. Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt noch ein wenig besser wird, was das Lust-zum-Schreiben-Haben angeht, aber allzu lange muss es ja ohnehin nicht mehr andauern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann also viel Spaß beim Lesen!

_____


   Ich überging den letzten Kommentar und gönnte mir die Zeit, meine Arme zu massieren, bevor ich mich mit vor Skepsis sprühenden Augen meinem Retter zu wandte. »Warum hilfst du mir?«
   Das Gesicht meines Gegenübers wurde ernst, als er nur den Kopf schüttelte und hastig antwortete: »Nicht jetzt. Wir müssen hier raus, und zwar so schnell wie nur möglich. Wo ist deine Waffe?«
   »Du meinst, das Kurzschwert?« Ich zuckte nur mit den Achseln. »Ich weiß es nicht, der Drache hat es mir wohl abgenommen -«
   »Wir müssen es finden! Und dann nichts wir raus hier, klar?« Der Jüngling stürmte an mir vorbei und verschwand hinter der Biegung. Mich ließ er einfach voller Verwirrung zurück, als wären bereits alle nötigen Worte zwischen uns gesagt worden. 
   Leise fluchend hastete ich ihm hinterher und steckte vorsichtig meinen Kopf um die Kurve. Der Gang schien natürlichen Ursprungs zu sein, an manchen Stellen tropfte Wasser von der Decke und sammelte sich in kleinen Pfützen am Boden. Trotzdem war der beinahe vollkommen ebene Untergrund zum größten Teil trocken, und ich kam schnell voran. In einiger Entfernung konnte ich meinen neuen Verbündeten entdecken, der bereits das Ende des Stollen erreicht hatte und in eine Höhle eingetaucht war. Von dort aus drang auch der Lärm von klirrenden Waffen, gebrüllten Befehlen und wütenden Schnaubens zu mir herein. Ausgerechnet an den Ort zu gehen, an dem mich eine Jägerin in Gestalt einer Elfe, mindestens Hundert Zwerge und ein zorniges Schuppentier erwarteten, behagte mir ganz und gar nicht. Doch mir blieb keine weitere Möglichkeit offen: der Gang war meine einzige Chance, in die Freiheit zu gelangen.
   So schnell ich nur konnte, eilte ich dem Menschen hinterher, der mich aus mir noch immer unbekannten Gründen befreit hatte. Bevor ich in die Grotte trat, versteckte ich mich im Schatten des Ganges und spitzte vorsichtig hinaus. Was ich erblickte, ließ mein Herz in die Hose sinken und meine Hoffnung, heil aus diesem Kampf heraus zu kommen, in Scherben zerspringen. Zu meiner Linken stand ein im flackernden Fackellicht hoch aufgerichtetes Wesen von der Größe einer Kirche, mit geschupptem Körper und einer Schnauze, die einen Gnom wohl mit einem Bissen zerfetzt und hinunter geschluckt hätte. Zwei winzig anmutende, gelb leuchtende Augen betrachteten die Ansammlung der bis an die Zähne bewaffneten Zwerge, die sich nicht weit entfernt befand und von denen nicht wenige Axt und Schild, viele andere aber auch Gewehre, wiederum andere entzündete Fackeln trugen. Gerade donnerte eine neuerliche Salve von Geschossen gegen die rot schillernde Haut des mächtigen Geschöpfs und hinterließen zahlreiche Kratzer, aber auch stellenweise kleinere Wunden, welche die Maserungen, ähnlich jenen eines Steins, mit tiefdunklem Blut unterbrachen. Das Wesen schnaubte daraufhin verächtlich, bevor es sich aufbäumte. Erste kleine Flammen züngelten aus den Löchern der Schnauze hervor, und einen Augenblick später ergoss sich eine Welle aus Feuer und Hitze auf die kleinen Männer, die sofort ihre Schilde schützend vor sich hielten. Zugleich drang das leise, ständige Wispern von Zaubern aus den Reihen der Zwerge, und tatsächlich fegten die Flammen über die Krieger hinweg, als würden sie von einem unsichtbaren Feld geschützt werden.
   Auch wenn es mir schwer fiel, riss ich meine Augen von dem bisher seltsam ausgeglichenen Kampf fort und suchte stattdessen nach dem Jüngling, der mich bis hierher geführt hatte. Ich entdeckte ihn ein paar Schritte weiter weg, wie er sich gerade der Wand entlang drückte und versuchte, dabei stets im Schatten zu bleiben. Anscheinend hatte er seinen Vorrat an Unsichtbarkeitstränken bereits aufgebraucht und musste sich nun vollkommen auf seine schleicherischen Fähigkeiten verlassen. Die einfache, graue Stoffkleidung, die er trug, rieb sich bereits an den scharfkantigen Felsen auf, stellenweise öffneten sich lange Schlitze.
   Seinem Beispiel folgend, presste ich mich an den kalten und unnachgiebigen Stein und huschte geduckt an den beiden Kontrahenten vorbei. Zu unserem Glück waren die wenigen Fackeln, die vorher noch an den Wänden gehangen und für Licht gesorgt hatten, entweder erloschen oder hinweggefegt worden, und hinterließen nur noch Dunkelheit, die notdürftig von den Lichtquellen der Zwerge erhellt wurde. So dauerte es nicht lange, bis ich mich soweit in Sicherheit wiegte, um endlich aufrecht laufen zu können. Inzwischen waren wir ein gutes Stück vom Kampf entfernt, und als ich einen kurzen Blick über die Schulter warf, konnte ich erkennen, dass er noch immer in vollen Gange war. Scheinbar spitzte sich die Lage jedoch zu: der Drache, vorher noch wie eine Statue auf der gleichen Stelle stehend, setzte zögerlich eine Pranke nach der anderen zurück, wogegen die Zwerge eifrig und sich gegenseitig Mut zurufend aufrückten und ihm auf den Fersen blieben.
   Endlich war ich bei dem Bibliothekar angekommen, den ich gerade noch in dem wenigen Licht, dass die weit hinter uns liegenden Fackeln zu uns sandten, erkennen konnte. Er wäre noch immer weiter gerannt, hätte ich ihn nicht an der Schulter gepackt und herum gerissen. »Verflucht, was soll das?! Was willst du da hinten in der totalen Finsternis?«
   »Na, was wohl! Dein verdammtes Schwert suchen, natürlich!« Auch wenn ich es in der Dunkelheit nicht erkennen konnte, war ich mir sicher, dass er gerade die Augen verdrehte.
   Ich blickte noch einmal zu dem tobendem Gefecht in unserem Rücken und nahm sehr zu meiner Freude wahr, dass der Drache es irgendwie geschafft hatte, die Zwerge wieder ein Stück zurück zu drängen. »Warum glaubst du, es sei da hinten? Woher willst du überhaupt wissen, was da hinten ist?«
     »Ein Unsichtbarkeitstrank hält nicht sehr lange, aber lange genug, um hier alles gut auszukundschaften!« Eine Hand packte meinen Arm, riss ihn von der Schulter und zog ihn stattdessen mit sich. Einen Moment später hatte ich mich aus der Umklammerung befreit und schritt eilig neben dem Jüngling her. »Und was ist da hinten?«
   »Eine Art Lager. Lauter aufgestapelte Kisten, hinter denen sich Tische und Stühle befinden, ein Zimmer, wenn man so will. Und außerdem ein Schwert, dem ich vorher keine sonderliche Beachtung geschenkt hatte.«
   »Was hat es mit diesem verdammten Schwert auf sich? Wieso will es jeder haben?« Ich blickte den neben mir Gehenden fragend an, doch dieser zuckte nur mit den Achseln. »Ich habe, ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung. Ich weiß nur, dass die Elfe es unbedingt haben will, und das ist Grund genug, um es einzusacken. Zumal es magische Kräfte hat.«
    »Magische Kräfte?«
   »Das hat sie zumindest mir gegenüber erwähnt.« Sein Gesicht wandte sich mir zu, als er fragte: »Hast du denn nichts davon bemerkt?«
   »Nein.« Ich richtete meinen Blick wieder nach vorne. Ein paar Schritt entfernt ragten viereckige Umrisse auf, die sich bei näherem Betrachten und dem gelegentlich bis zu uns leuchtendem Licht als Holzkisten herausstellten. Hastig umrundete ich sie und lief in ihren Schatten hinein, um prompt gegen den morschen Tisch zu laufen und darauf zu fallen.
   Was das gesamte Gewicht der damaligen Mahlzeit nicht zustande gebracht hatte, gelang mir zu meiner Überraschung mit Leichtigkeit, und so knarrte das Holz ein letztes Mal wehleidig auf, bevor es unter lautem Splittern und Krachen zusammen brach. Mit allerlei Flüchen auf den Lippen rappelte ich mich wieder auf, klopfte den gröbsten Dreck von meiner ohnehin schon verschmutzten Kleidung und bewegte mich um einiges vorsichtiger über den Haufen Holzmehl, der von der Tafel übrig geblieben war. Währenddessen streiften meine Augen über den Boden und suchten angestrengt nach der Waffe, die laut meines Kumpanen hier irgendwo in der Schwärze liegen musste.
   »Suchst du etwas, Drênak?«
   War mein Herz vorhin noch in die Hose gerutscht, so fiel es jetzt zu einem Hosenbein heraus und machte sich Auf und Davon. In der Finsternis war mein Gesicht wohl für Menschenaugen nicht zu sehen, doch ihr entging es sicher nicht, wie es sich in Panik und Verzweiflung, aber auch in Trotz und angestrengten Überlegungen verkrampfte. Meine Lippen bewegten sich mechanisch, als ich antwortete: »Hallo, Atunâ. Ich schätze, Ihr habt dieses Etwas schon gefunden?«
   »Oh, das habe ich. Und ich habe es auch sofort an mich genommen, zu mal es ja ohnehin mir gehört. Ich hoffe, das stört dich nicht?« Ein leises Schlurfen ertönte von der Seite, doch als ich meinen Blick dorthin lenkte, konnte ich nach wie vor nichts erkennen. Immerhin gewöhnten sich meine Augen langsam an die Finsternis, und immer mehr verschwommene Details waren zu erkennen. So konnte ich bereits ungefähr sagen, wo einer der Stühle standen, welche die Zerstörung des Tischs ohne weiteres überlebt hatten. 
   »Natürlich stört es mich nicht, meine Liebe.« Zögerlich trat ich einen Schritt an das Möbelstück heran, mit gespitzten Ohren, damit mir möglichst kein Laut entging. Das gestaltete sich als nicht eben leichte Aufgabe, denn nach wie vor feuerten die Zwerge eine Salve Gewehrschüsse nach der anderen ab, was von dem Drachen mit lautem Brüllen, Prankenhieben und Feuerwellen beantwortet wurde. Dennoch wirkten die Geräusche äußerst gedämpft, als kämen sie von sehr weit her und würden mir nicht im Geringsten gelten. »Aber ich frage mich durchaus, wie Ihr mich gefunden habt.«
   »_Dich_ musste ich gar nicht finden. Nur dieses widerliche, geschuppte Vieh.« Ihre sanfte Stimme wehte von der anderen Seite an mein Ohr, doch ich vermied dieses Mal einen Blick in ihre Richtung und ging stattdessen näher an den Stuhl heran. »Der Drache? Wieso den Drachen finden, wenn Ihr auf der Jagd nach mir seid?«
   »Ich hatte einen Traum. Und dieser Traum leitete mich direkt hierher, zu meinem Schwert, zu dem Drachen, _und _zu dir. Die Zwerge hatten ohnehin schon lange ein Auge auf diese Eidechse geworfen, insofern war es nicht sonderlich schwer, ihre Unterstützung zu sichern.«
   Dass sie vor allem das Wiedersehen mit mir erfreute, hörte ich so deutlich heraus, als hätte man mich mit einem eisernen Handschuh geschlagen. Meine Miene verfinsterte sich noch mehr. Inzwischen hatte ich die Angst niedergekämpft und hielt sie für den rechten Augenblick bereit. »Und der Bibliothekar?«
   »Nun, die Falle durfte natürlich nicht zu durchsichtig sein, sonst hättest du sie sofort durchschaut.«
   Langsam drehte ich meinen Kopf in die Richtung, aus der die Worte kamen, während ich mich selbst einen Dummkopf für mein blindes Vertrauen schallte. Zugegebenermaßen war die Grube, in die ich gefallen war, gut gegraben worden: in meiner Situation hätte ich alles und jedem notgedrungen vertraut, alleine schon, um von dem verdammten Marterpfahl loszukommen. Doch um mich darüber zu ärgern, hatte ich später noch genügend Zeit. So gut es ging, versuchte ich, die Dunkelheit mit meinen Augen zu durchdringen. Und tatsächlich glaubte ich sogar, die Umrisse einer Silhouette erkennen zu können, die vielleicht zwei oder drei Schritt von mir entfernt stand..
   Während sich meine Finger auf die Lehne des endlich erreichten Stuhls legten und so stark zupackten, dass sie leise knackten, erwiderte ich mit einem breiten Grinsen: »Dann will ich Euch wohl mit ihm alleine lassen.«
   Sofort alarmiert, ertönte das Zischen eines aus der Scheide gezogenen Schwertes, und die bis eben noch verschwommene Gestalt sprang geradezu auf mich zu. Einen Augenblick später konnte ich sogar vage das bezaubernde Gesicht der Elfe erkennen, das eine teilweise ernste Miene, aber auch ein siegessicheren Lächeln auf den Lippen zierte.
   Beides war wie weggewischt und purer Verblüffung gewichen, als ihr der Stuhl entgegen geflogen kam und sie mit voller Wucht an der Brust traf. Mit einem entsetzten Keuchen stürzte sie zu Boden.
   Was sie danach tat, war mir egal. Ich hatte die angestaute Angst losgelassen, und sie scheuchte mich sofort aus dem offenen Zimmer heraus, während sie mein Blut voller Kraft durch die Adern pumpte und es in den Ohren rauschen ließ. Kaum dass ich die Höhle betrat, bemerkte ich gerade noch rechtzeitig, wie sich weitere Schritte von der Seite näherten. Der Verräter eilte dem Eingang des behelfsmäßigen Speisesaal entgegen. »Miss Silverarrow! Was ist -«
   Ein Tritt zwischen die Beine ließ ihn augenblicklich verstummen und stattdessen nach Luft schnappen, bevor er mit einem erbärmlichen Wimmern auf den harten Stein klatschte. Ich achtete nicht weiter auf ihn, sondern setzte meine Flucht fort, dem Kampf des gigantischen Wesens mit der nicht kleineren Zwergenarmee entgegen. Anstatt mich erneut in den Schatten zu flüchten, lief ich, so schnell mich meine Beine trugen, möglichst von dem riesigen Schuppentier verdeckt auf die beiden Kontrahenten zu.
   Wer auch immer in diesem Moment über mich wachte, er schenkte mir jede nur erdenkliche Hilfe. Denn kaum dass ich nahe genug an den Kämpfenden war, um in ernsthafte Gefahr zu geraten, geschah das, worauf ich insgeheim schon lange gewartet hatte: der Drache brüllte all seine Schmerzen und Wut in einem ohrenbetäubendem und animalischen Schrei heraus, bevor er auf die Hinterbeine aufstieg. Mit einem Schlag erstarben alle Befehle und Rufe, und die Zwerge betrachteten voller Entsetzen das geschuppte Tier, welches sie voller Hass anstarrte.
   Dann krachten die Pranken wieder auf die Erde und ließen sie erbeben. Gellende Schreie wurden von Wand zu Wand geworfen, das Scheppern der Rüstungen jener Zwerge, die es von den Beinen holte, rollte wie ein Donnergrollen durch die Grotte. Ich ruderte kräftig mit den Händen, um mein Gleichgewicht nicht zu verlieren, und eilte dabei weiter auf das Wesen zu. Eine verrückte Idee war mir in den Kopf geschossen, und da mir keine andere kommen wollte, war ich nur zu gerne gewillt, sie in die Tat umzusetzen.
   Noch während der Drache das Knäuel aus Leibern und umherliegender Waffen betrachtete und seine Wut hinaus brüllte, hastete ich von hinten auf ihn zu. Meine Lungen begannen inzwischen zu brennen, die Seite schmerzte ungemein und Kopfschmerzen vermengten sich mit dem ungeheuren Lärm, der wieder entstanden war.
   Dann hatte ich endlich mein Ziel erreicht. Das magische Wesen ragte vor mir auf und schien gerade einen Entschluss gefasst zu haben, als ich mit aller Kraft absprang – und den Schwanz zu greifen bekam, an dem ich mich sofort klammerte. Zu meiner Verwunderung saßen die Schuppen bei weitem nicht so glatt auf dem Fleisch, wie ich es erwartet hatte, und so gelang es mir, mich an ihnen festzukrallen und ihn so schnell wie nur möglich zu erklimmen.
   Ein mächtiges Beben ging durch den Körper der Kreatur, als sie plötzlich und ohne jegliche Vorwarnung losstampfte und über die kleinen Krieger hinweg walzte. Wer unter ihre Krallen geriet, wurde erbarmungslos aufgespießt und zerdrückt. Augenblicklich stoben die Zwerge, die nicht auf dem kalten Stein lagen oder sich bereits wieder hatten aufrichten können, auseinander und suchten ihr Heil in der Flucht, um den todbringenden Pranken des Drachen zu entgehen. Währenddessen hing ich alle Kräfte mobilisierend noch immer am Schwanz des Ungetüms, hatte aber den Aufstieg schon fast bewältigt. Nur wenige Momente später thronte ich endlich auf dem Rücken des Drachen und betrachtete mitleidig die kleinen Männer, die nicht schnell genug waren und getötet wurden. Sie taten mir tatsächlich leid, schließlich hatten sie mich unterstützt und so gut gepflegt, wie es eben ging. Dass sie nun einen solch qualvollen Tod sterben mussten, bei dem ihnen alle Knochen gebrochen wurden, hatten sie wirklich nicht verdient.


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

Ja ja, imemr diese Frauen. Viel zu sehr von sich überzeugt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na das kann ja ein heisser Ritt werden den er sich da eingebrockt hat.


----------



## Wergi_WW (30. Juli 2008)

Hey...

in ganz jungen Jahren habe ich immer sehr, sehr viel gelesen. Ich habe die Bücher verschlungen, besonders Abenteuer- und Science-Fiction-Romane. Lang ist´s her. 

Auch deine Geschichte(n) habe ich in einem Rutsch gelesen und bei mir ist jedenfalls keine Langeweile aufgekommen. Übrigens auch die Geschichte von deinem "Racheengel". Ich bin kein Kritiker oder dergleichen und kann auch nicht genau sagen, was nun genau mich so gefesselt hat. Da die Geschichten ja nun doch einen unterschiedlichen Background haben, kanns ja nicht nur am Stoff liegen. 

Nein, ich finde deinen Stil fesselnd und unterhaltsam im besten Sinne.

PS: Ich hoffe, diese Geschichte findet auch ein Ende. Bin auf die Fortsetzung sehr gespannt!

Lieber Gruß
Georg


----------



## Al Fifino (1. August 2008)

Als ich aufblickte, traute ich meinen Augen kaum: ein riesiges Loch klaffte in der steinernen Wand und gab den Blick auf den atemberaubenden Himmel frei. Die Schwärze des Firmaments wurde von zahllosen Sternen erhellt, die allesamt so hell schienen, als wollten sie die gesamte Welt in Licht tauchen. Im Grunde genommen war es ein unnötiges Unterfangen, erleuchtete doch der volle Mond bereits alle Wege, die zu der Grotte führten.
   Der Drache hielt noch immer unbeirrt auf das riesige Loch zu. Ich hätte schwören können, dass sich sein spitzes Maul zu einem grauenvollen Lächeln verzog, während er über die Zwerge hinweg trampelte und sich bereits in Sicherheit wähnte.
   Bis ich plötzlich bemerkte, wie das kleine Volk aufhörte, davon zu rennen, und stattdessen einige eilig Rufe ausstießen.
   Einen Moment später hörte ich nur noch das Knallen von Kanonen. Mit vor Entsetzen steifer Miene beobachtete ich, wie ein gewaltiges Netz vom Eingang aus auf uns zugeflogen kam. Das geschuppte Tier schien ebenfalls die Gefahr zu erkennen, denn seine Schritte verlangsamten sich abrupt und es versuchte, wieder nach hinten zu weichen. Augenblicklich wirbelte ich auf seinem dicken Rücken herum und versuchte, den Schwanz des Wesens wieder hinunter zu klettern, immer auf die Falle achtend. Doch als sich der Drache immerhin schon halb umgewendet hatte, wurde mir klar, dass ich es niemals rechtzeitig schaffen würde. Das vermaledeite Netz war nur noch wenige Schritte entfernt und kam mit solch einer Geschwindigkeit auf uns zugeschossen, dass das Schuppentier nicht die geringste Chance hatte, um ihm zu entkommen –
   Das gelbe Auge des Drachen, der mich plötzlich erblickte hatte, starrte in die meinen. 
_ Verdammt..._
   Bevor ich noch recht verstand, was gerade geschah, hatte mich der Schwanz schon schwungvoll abgeworfen. Ich flog ein gutes Stück durch die Luft, zu entsetzt, um darauf aufmerksam zu werden, dass ich dem Ausgang immer näher kam, und zu überrascht, um aufzuschreien. Doch als ich hart auf dem Rücken landete und mir all meine Luft aus dem Körper gepresst wurde, entwich immerhin ein leises Stöhnen meinem Mund. Für mehr fehlte mir schlicht der Atem.
   Das markerschütternde Brüllen des Drachen ertönte in meinen Ohren, als das Netz seinen Körper traf und ihn unbarmherzig umschlang. Dagegen ankämpfend, versuchte das riesige Geschöpf, noch einige Schritte zu vollführen, doch nur einen Moment später verhedderte es sich mit einer der Pranken und fiel zu Boden. Der Aufprall lies ein weiteres Mal die Erde unter mir erzittern, doch ich achtete nicht darauf, sondern versuchte angestrengt, mich wieder aufzurappeln. Auch wenn mein gesamter Körper schmerzte, zwang ich mich, nicht noch einen Moment länger hier zu verweilen, sondern auf das Loch zu zu schleichen. Noch hatte mich niemand bemerkt – oder sich zumindest nicht um mich gekümmert. Die meisten der Zwerge strömten auf das geschuppte Tier zu, welches noch immer hilflos am Boden lag, und fingen grölend und jubelnd an, bereitgestellte Keile in das ohnehin schon durch dicke Eisenteile beschwerte Netz zu hauen, um vollends zu verhindern, dass sich der Drache noch einmal befreien können würde.
   Ein helles Licht holte mich ein, und überrascht wandte ich mich um. Das Netz, eben noch komplett ausgefüllt und prall, schrumpfte und fiel in sich zusammen. Die kleinen Männer und Frauen staunten nicht schlecht, als sie die Verwandlung des Drachen beobachteten. Ich konnte den alten Mann, der nun dort liegen musste, zwischen den vielen Leibern nicht erkennen, doch eines war sicher: nur, weil er nun eine menschliche Gestalt angenommen hatte, würde ihm nicht eben mehr Sympathie entgegenschlagen als vorher. Den Gedanken, ihn zu befreien, verwarf ich augenblicklich wieder – ich konnte gegen eine ganze Armee nichts unternehmen, was ihm geholfen hätte. Mir blieb nichts anderes übrig, als meine eigene Haut zu retten.
   Mit einem letzten, traurigen Blick in Richtung der versammelten Menge schlich ich wieder dem Höhlenausgang entgegen. Wie in Trance setzte ich einen Fuß neben den anderen, immer auf den steinernen Untergrund gepresst, im größten Schatten, der sich mir bot. Nun, da niemand mehr kämpfen musste, wollte ich mich besser nicht mehr aufrichten. Stattdessen kroch ich über den dreckigen und staubigen Boden wie eine Made, die sich auf der Flucht vor einem Menschen befand, der sie gerade in seinem Speck gefunden hatte. Kleinere Steine kamen Zoll für Zoll näher, bis ich sie hinter mich ließ und langsamer als ein sterbender Gaul weiter robbte. 
Bald konnte ich mein Glück kaum fassen: noch immer hatte mich niemand bemerkt, und die frische Luft war nur noch einige wenige Schritte entfernt. Es würde nur noch wenige Lidschläge benötigen, bis ich sie erreicht hatte, bis ich endlich in Sicherheit war, endlich aus diesem Albtraum entkommen –
   »Fasthand!«
   Ohne auch nur einen Augenblick lang zu überlegen, sprang ich auf und rannte los. Mein Herz hatte inzwischen seinen angestammten Platz wieder gefunden, doch dort lange zu verweilen, kam ihm nicht in den Sinn: es hämmerte gegen meine Brust, als wollte es daraus hervor platzen und erneut das Weite suchen. Schmerzen zuckten durch meine Beine, Arme und den Rücken, von dem ich annahm, dass er schwerer verletzt war, als ich gedacht hatte. Zumindest wollte das äußerst starke und schmerzbereitende Pochen auf meinem linken Schulterblatt nicht mehr aufhören, und dies bereitete mir genügend Grund zur Sorge. Meine Lungen begannen mit einem Mal zu brennen, als hätten sie schon zu lange nicht mehr Luft geholt und müssten dies erst wieder erlernen. Jeder Schritt schien ein enormer Kraftakt zu sein und verlangte mir ungeheure Mühe ab.
   Ich wollte keinen Blick über meine Schulter werfen, aus Angst davor, was mich erwarten würde. Meine Panik wurde ohnehin schon von den eiligen Schritten genährt, die sich an meine Fersen geheftet hatten. Doch noch glaubte ich an meine Flucht, noch glaubte ich daran, eine Chance zu haben. Und tatsächlich, ich erreichte unbehelligt den Ausgang, sah man von dem leisen Keuchen in meinem Rücken ab. 
   Der Untergrund änderte sich sofort: wo vorher noch harter Stein verweilte, war er nun von weißem Schnee bedeckt und nicht mehr zu erkennen. Hastig rannte ich noch ein paar Schritte weiter, bevor ich mich endlich traute, kurz in meinen Rücken zu schauen.
   Ich erkannte gerade noch, wie die Hand meine Schulter packte, dann wurde ich beinahe von den Füßen gerissen. Sogleich packte ich meinerseits den Arm meines Kontrahenten und versuchte, ihn nach unten zu drücken, während ich die andere Hand benutzte, um ihm in den Bauch zu boxen. Nach den ersten drei Treffern kamen vier Gegenschläge, die zwar nicht alle saßen, jedoch genügend Schmerzen bereiteten, dass ich mir seine Faust schnappte und diese zu bändigen versuchte. Grunzend und mit vor Anstrengung verzerrten Gesicht, blickte ich in die Miene meines Verfolgers.
   Es handelte sich tatsächlich um den Bibliothekar, der mich seinerseits mit wütenden Augen und zusammengebissenen Zähnen betrachtete. Keiner von uns beiden schaffte es gerade, die Oberhand zu gewinnen, was vor allem an meinem lädierten Zustand lag. Der Jüngling brachte es sogar zustande, mich ein oder zwei Fuß nach hinten zu drängen. Ich riskierte einen hastigen Blick in meinen Rücken – und erschrak nicht schlecht, als ich den Abgrund hinter mir erkannte. Der Drachenhort befand sich scheinbar hoch in den Bergen, denn hinter mir erstreckte sich ein weites Tal, das ich gleich darauf als Dun Morogh identifizierte. Kharanos war selbst noch in weiter Entfernung gut zu erkennen, und auch die kleinen Dörfer stachen hell erleuchtet aus der Finsternis heraus.
   Gerade wollte ich mich erneut meinem Verfolger zuwenden, als dieser plötzlich aufkeuchte. Seine Augen weiteten sich, während sein gesamter Körper langsam erschlaffte und gegen mich sank. Verdutzt fing ich ihn auf und entdeckte einen Moment später den Pfeil, der in seinem Rücken steckte, ungefähr dort, wo sich seine Lunge befinden musste.
   All meine Angst, die Panik, das Entsetzen verschwanden mit einem Schlag. Als ich aufblickte und nicht weit entfernt die Elfe stehen sah, die bereits einen zweiten Pfeil auf ihren Bogen gelegt und mich anvisiert hatte, verschlang Feuer meine Eingeweiden und höhlte mich geradezu aus. Mein Herz, eben noch auf der Flucht, raste nun vor Zorn und wünschte sich nichts sehnlicher, als auf die Frau losgehen zu können.
   Das leise Stöhnen und pfeifende Schnaufen des Sterbenden in meinem Arm drang an mein Ohr und vertrieb alle anderen Geräusche. Die Lippen des Bücherwurms bewegten sich langsam, als er flüsterte: »Wer... war das?«
   Meine Hand verkrampfte sich in der Stoffkleidung des Jungen, als meine Zähne aufeinander mahlten und ich es nur knapp fertig brachte, nicht zu weinen.
   »Silverarrow.«
   Das Keuchen setzte kurz aus, bevor ein langgezogenes Stöhnen vom Tod des jungen Menschen zeugte. Eine einzelne Träne rann noch aus meinem Augenwinkel, während ein Sirren, so dünn, dass es beinahe vom Wind übertönt wurde, sich mir näherte.
   Der Blick, den ich der Elfe zuwarf, war voller Hass und Zorn und bohrte sich dermaßen in ihre Augen, dass ihr gesamter Körper zusammen zuckte und sie die ihren niederzuschlagen versuchte.
   Dann spürte ich nur noch den Aufprall des Pfeils, der mich einen Schritt zurück taumeln ließ. Einen Moment später fiel ich der Klippe hinab. Der beinahe schwarze Stein, der im hellen Mondlicht schimmerte, raste an mich vorbei. Das Pfeifen des Windes tönte von meinem baldigen Untergang, was auch die Wunde bestätigte, aus der mein Blut floss und von der aus Wellen der Schmerzen drangen. Mein Herz schien die Frau knapp verfehlt zu haben, denn noch immer schlug es rasend vor Wut gegen die Rippen.
_Entschuldige, dass ich sterbe... Ich hätte gerne für dich Rache genommen._ Mit einer letzten Träne, die vom Wind die Wange hinauf getrieben wurde, entließ ich den Leichnam des Bibliothekars und schickte ihn auf seine eigene Reise ins Tal.
Der Beschluss kam ein wenig spät, als ich bemerkte, wie nahe der Boden schon war.
   Ich atmete tief ein, sog die klirrend kalte Luft in mich, roch den frischen Schnee, den schwachen Geruch des Steins und der feuchter Erde, den Duft von Nadelbäumen, die ich auf meinem Weg nach unten immer wieder antraf. Ich spürte keinerlei Schmerz, als befände sich mein Körper im absoluten Einklang mit dem Geist, und nichts und niemand könnte mich noch jemals verletzen.
   Ich hatte keine Angst.
   Nur Wut.

<+>​*
Epilog*

Der Lärm der Stadt war selbst zu dieser frühen Stunde schon ohrenbetäubend. Und dennoch wirkte er nicht unangenehm, zeugte er doch immerhin von Zivilisation und Menschen, die etwas vom Genuss des Lebens verstanden und vor allem nicht dermaßen stanken wie die kleinen Zwerge, die immerzu nur ans Saufen und Fressen dachten.
Quietschvergnügt schritt Atunâ den Markt auf und ab, während sie immer wieder an dem einen oder anderen Stand Halt machte, um sich die angepriesene Ware anzuschauen. Bei dem Obsthändler kaufte sie sich einen frischen Apfel und biss genüsslich in ihn hinein, während sie weiter ging. Ihre Lederrüstung hatte sie inzwischen für ein einfaches, körperbetontes Kleid eingetauscht, das von einem dünnen Gürtel gehalten wurde, in dem ihr wertvolles Kurzschwert steckte. Auf der anderen Seite hing ein praller Geldbeutel, gefüllt mit Silber und sogar einigen Goldstücken. Wenigstens eines musste man dem kleinen Volk lassen: sie hielten ihre Versprechungen und waren gar nicht so geizig, wie man gerne behauptete. Dass man den Drachen hatte gefangen nehmen können, war nicht zuletzt Atunâs Verdienst gewesen – und man hatte sie dafür fürstlich belohnt.
   Auch in Stormwind hatte man sie mit einem gewissen Maß an Begeisterung empfangen. Hier hatte sie das Kopfgeld für Drênak Fasthand eingestrichen: das Schwert war als Beweis für sein Ableben gewertet worden, und so hatte die Elfe eine nicht eben unerhebliche Summe zu der ohnehin schon erklecklichen Geldkatze hinzufügen können.
   Gedankenverloren strich sich die Frau durch das lange, silberne Haar, das offen hinter ihren spitzen Ohren hing und dort sanft auf und ab wippte, was nicht wenige Männer dazu bewegte, ihr mit großen Augen und noch größeren Mündern nachzustarren. Atunâ fand es immer wieder belustigend, diese Menschen zu verführen – zumal ihr das nicht eben schwer fiel. Doch selbst die Frauen betrachteten sie mit bewundernden Blicken, wenn sie vorbeikam.
   »Heda! Lady Silverarrow!«
   Erfreut erblickte die Elfe den ergrauten Kommandanten der Stadtwache, der in voller Rüstung nicht weit entfernt stand und ihr lächelnd zuwinkte. Kaum dass sie bei ihm angekommen war, nahm seine Miene geradezu schelmische Ausmaße an. »Nun, wie bekommt Euch Euer neuer Reichtum? Ihr habt ja viel geleistet, sowohl für die Zwerge als auch für die Menschen. Beinahe jeder kennt Euch schon, Ihr seid über Nacht zu einem Helden geworden!«
   Atunâ setzte ein schüchternes Lächeln auf, als sie antwortete: »Ich bitte Euch, ich habe nur meine Pflicht getan, Sir Lightbringer.«
   »Und das verdammt gut. Schade nur um den guten Bookworm... ohne seine selbstlose Tat hättet Ihr den Dieb kaum erwischt und getötet.«
   Die Frau nickte zustimmend, jedoch mit einer traurigen Miene. »Wohl wahr. Er opferte sich selbst für das Wohl aller und verfolgte Fasthand selbst dann noch, als ich ihn schon mit meinem Pfeil getroffen hatte, um ihn lebendig zu erwischen... Doch er wurde von ihm mit in den Abgrund gerissen. _Er_ ist der wahre Held.«
   »Und wir werden an ihn denken. Dennoch ist er kein Grund, Euren eigenen Ruhm zu schmälern.« Der alte Paladin bot ihr grinsend seinen Arm an, und die Elfe hackte sich ein.  »Wisst Ihr, meine Liebe, Ihr habt wahrhaft Großes geleistet. Einen Drachen spürt man nicht alle Tage auf – und erst recht nicht, wenn er einem gesuchten Verbrecher Unterschlupf leistet. Doch sagt mir«, seine Miene wurde wieder ernster, als der alte Mann seine Begleiterin ansah, »wisst Ihr zufällig, _warum_ Fasthand von einem Drachen geschützt wurde? Es muss doch einen Grund dafür geben!«
   »Es... tut mir leid, aber ich weiß es selbst nicht.« Hilflos zuckte die Frau mit den Achseln, als sie sich wieder aus der Verankerung löste und mit einem entschuldigenden Lächeln hinzufügte: »Ich muss nun los, werter Sir Lightbringer. Ich habe heute noch viel zu tun.«
   »Wie zum Beispiel Euren Reichtum genießen?« Mit einem frechen Zwinkern hob der Paladin seine Hand zum Gruß. »Mögen Euch die Götter stets wohlgesonnen sein, Lady Silverarrow. Und das werden sie bestimmt, bei dem, was Ihr geleistet habt.«
   »Habt Dank.« Mit einem gehauchten Kuss wandte sich die Elfe um und ging gemächlich in die entgegengesetzte Richtung des Kommandanten, während ihre Hand auf dem Knauf des Kurzschwertes ruhte.
_»Wisst Ihr zufällig, warum Fasthand von einem Drachen geschützt wurde? Es muss doch einen Grund dafür geben!«_
   »Natürlich gab es einen Grund.« Die zu sich selbst gewisperten Worte entlockten Atunâ ein breites Lächeln, während sie ihre Hand wieder von der Waffe entfernte. _Ich muss nur noch herausfinden, welchen._
   Tief in ihren Gedanken versunken, drängelte sie sich durch die Masse von Menschen, die allesamt ihrem Tagwerk nachgingen, und war gleich darauf zwischen ihnen verschwunden.

_____


Vielen Dank an all die Leser, die mir sagenhafte 5600 Klicks und mehr eingebracht haben, und natürlich an all die Leute, die mich immer unterstützt und mir mit Kritiken, welcher Art auch immer, geholfen haben. Es sei noch angemerkt, dass dies die erste 'wahre' Fantasygeschichte ist, die ich vollendet habe ("Ein Leben" ist wohl mehr ein Theaterstück denn eine Geschichte), und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das ohne Euch geschafft hätte.

Denkt daran: einer Elfe das Schwert zu klauen, kann sehr schnell tödlich enden. Elfen sind bei weitem nicht so süß und nett, wie sie gerne dargestellt werden. Ich hoffe, diese meine Sichtweise wurde vor allem im letzten Kapitel deutlich.

Möge Euch das Leben besser gesonnen sein als Drênak Fasthand und Georg Bookworm, die beide keine Helden sein wollten und dennoch traurige Berühmtheit erlangten. Der eine durch seine Taten, der andere durch seinen Tod.

Greets


----------



## Seufernator (2. August 2008)

Ein Ende wie ich es nicht erwartet hätte. Wahrscheinlich ist es gut das Ende nicht voraussehen zu können, vielleicht aber auch nicht.
Von daher danke für die Geschichte und ich hoffe dir fällt noch viel anderes ein.


----------



## slartibartfass (4. August 2008)

hm, die Geschichte muss ja auch noch nicht vorbei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Ziehtochter des Drachen kann doch Fasthand welcher in eine tiefe Schneewehe gefallen sein kann, gerettet haben und gesundgepflegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also die Option wäre gegeben, 
nun sei so lieb und mach was draus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2008)

Ein geniales Ende das ich so nie erwartet hätte. Sie hat den armen Bibliothekar einfach abgeknallt, wie krass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Hoffnung, dass unser unfreiwilliger Held diesen Sturtz überlebt haben könnten wird bestehen.


----------



## Shadowdragen (4. August 2008)

Ein bischen traurig bin ich schon das die Geschiecht zu ende ist aber man weis ja nie da steht nix von der leiche also könnt er ja noch am leben sein na mal sehen und was ist den überhaubt mit der tochter des Drachen sie könnt in ja gefunden haben und Gesund geflegt haben aber so eine super geschicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (4. August 2008)

Ich zerstöre nicht gerne Hoffnungen...

Aber nein, Sir Drênak Fasthand weilt nicht mehr unter den Lebenden, ebenso wenig wie der Bibliothekar Georg Bookworm. Beide sind tot, zerschmettert an einem Felsen liegend. Der frisch fallende Schnee verdeckt nach und nach die Leiber, denen sämtliche Knochen gebrochen sind. Durch Drênaks Herz hat sich sogar ein spitzer Stein gebohrt, dessen noch vom getrockneten Blut gezierte Spitze aus dem Körper heraus sticht. Die weise Pracht, auf der die beiden liegen, verfärbt sich durch ihren Lebenssaft langsam, doch wird sie sogleich von einer neuerlichen Schicht überlagert. Die gebrochenen Augen Fasthands starren noch immer in den Himmel. Sein versteinertes Gesicht zeigt noch immer die Wut, die er bei seinem Tod verspürte. Bookworms Miene hingegen zeugt von dem Unglauben daran, was geschehen war - von seiner Gefährtin in den Abgrund geschickt, nur um der Rache willen.
Bis der Schnee sie vollkommen verdeckt und vor der Umwelt verborgen hat.

Greets


----------



## Melian (5. August 2008)

Ich verbeuge mich vor dem Meister.

/bow


----------



## Qonix (5. August 2008)

Nun, denn wünsche ich Herr Festhand alles Gute in einer besseren Welt und dem armen Bookworm ein wirkliche Freundin im Jenseits.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach so unsere Hoffnung zerstören. Bist du gemein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (28. August 2008)

Och manno. ich mochte gerade den Typen so gerne. Und ich war nicht die erste, die sich über das Ende ausgelassen hat... das hat man nun davon, wenn man im urlaub ist^^ 
hoffe, du schreibst mehr. oder war das etwa das ende und du hast es nur schnell beendet, weil du kein bock mehr hattest? *hofft schockiert, das es nicht so ist*
Aber ein rabiates Ende, dass man nicht erwartet hätte. Das muss ich dir lassen. Eigentlich schöner als jedes Happy-End. Mag ich in Büchern auch viel lieber als das 'und alle lebten glücklich bis zum Ende aller zeiten' in Märchen. Der Tod ist viel realistischer und dank deiner anderen Geschichte weiß man ja auch, dass sie dann an einem besseren Ort sind.

MfG, Anni

PS: Hey, er hatte bei seinem Sturz wenigstens noch einen tollen Ausblick. Nichts ist schöner als Schnee in den bergen (fast nichts)


----------



## Al Fifino (28. August 2008)

Hey Tergenna,

Nun ja, eigentlich wollte ich dieses letzte, schöne Bild des Stürzenden auch ausdrücken. Dass er bei dem Sturz nicht allzu viel gut sehen kann, ist wohl nur zu verständlich, aber vor allem die verschiedenen Gerüche, die er noch aufnahm, bevor er dahin starb, waren dafür gedacht, diesen Eindruck zu verstärken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, es lag nicht daran, dass ich keine Lust mehr gehabt hätte. Stattdessen habe ich die ganze Zeit auf genau dieses Ende hin gearbeitet - auch wenn es tatsächlich ein wenig rabiat kam. Allerdings machte genau das auch den Reiz aus, schließlich wird so etwas (vor allem bei Fantasy-Romanen, die ja wirklich unheimlich oft mit einem Happy-End ausgehen) zumeist nicht erwartet. Ein wenig nach dem Motto: "Oh mein Gott, die Hauptfigur stirbt?! Wie ist das möglich?!" Wäre wohl in etwa dem Tode Harry Potters im zweiten oder dritten Band gleich gekommen.

Aber Danke für das Lob - baut natürlich unheimlich auf. Vor allem mein Ego.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greets


----------



## Tergenna (29. August 2008)

Apropos Märchen: ich hab im Urlaub aus dem einen Campingplatz-Waschraum ein Buch mitgehen lassen. (Nagut eigentlich 3, aber die gehören ja keinem!) Feuer von unserem lieben, aber leider einfallslosen Rekordzeit-Buchfabrikanten Hohlbein, das extrem lang ist... aber das war nicht der Grund für die Antwort hier, sondern das andere Buch, das ich schon durchgelesen habe (auf Englisch)
Das Ende ist so genial: Nach einer relativ spannenden Geschichte, die immer im Erzähler-der-Märchen-erzählt-Erzählmodus (^^) gehalten ist kommt dann ein sehr cooler Abschluss:

_Did they all live happily ever after? They did not. No one ever does, in spite of what the stories may say. They had their good days, as you do, and they had their bad days, and you know about those. They had their victories, as you do, and they had their defeats, and you know about those, too. There were times when they felt ashamed of themselves, knowing that they had not done their best, and there were times when they knew they had stood where their God had meant them to stand. All I'm trying to say is that they lived as well as they could, each  and every one of them; some lived longer than others, but all lived well, and bravely, and I love them all, and am not ashamed of my love.
..._

Ich versuche mal zu übersetzen für Leute, die kein Bock haben sich zu sehr mit der Englischen Sprache auseinanderzusetzen:

Haben sie dann glücklich bis zum Ende aller Zeiten gelebt? Nein, haben sie nicht. Niemand tut das, egal, was die Geshcichten sagen. Sie hatten ihre guten Tage, wie ihr sie auch habt, und sie hatten ihre schlechten Tage, die ihr auch kennt. Sie hatten ihre Siege, wie ihr, und sie hatten ihre Niederlagen, die ihr ebenfalls kennt. Es gab Zeiten, als sie sich für sich selbst geschämt haben, weil sie gewusst haben, dass sie nicht ihr Bestes gegeben haben, und es gab Zeiten, in denen sie wussten, dass sie dort gestanden haen, wo ihr Gott sie stehen haben wollte. Alles, was ich versuche zu sagen ist, dass jeder von ihnen so gut gelebt haben, wie sie konnten; manche lebten länger als andere, aber alle lebten gut und mutig, und ich liebe sie alle und ich schäme mcih nicht für meine Liebe.

Ja, das hört sich gut an. Das Buch ist von Stephen King und heißt 'The Eyes Of The Dragon'.
Und ich mag das Buch nicht nur, weil es eines der wenigen ist, die ich auf Englisch gelesen habe und deshalb stolz auf mich bin^^
Dieser Ausschnitt zeigt, was ich unter einem wirklich guten Ende verstehe. Happy/Bad Ends sind aber auch anneehmbar.

Sorry, dass ich abgeschweift bin...
MfG, Anni


----------



## Al Fifino (29. August 2008)

Nun ja, liebe Tergenna,

Das Problem bei meinem Ende war, dass es irgendwie enden musste - entweder mit dem Tod der Beute oder dem Tod des Jägers. Keiner von beiden hätte jemals aufgegeben, dem seinem nachzugehen oder das zu verzeihen, was sie sich gegenseitig angetan haben. Ein ewig währender Kampf wäre entstanden, und dies galt es unter allen Umständen zu verhindern.

Dennoch muss ich Dir beipflichten: das Ende aus deinem Buch ist wirklich genial. Trefflicher hätte es wohl nicht mehr werden können. Im Grunde genommen hatte ich so etwas Ähnliches für meine Story vor, aber habe es dann doch nicht so rüber bringen können, wie ich es gerne gehabt hätte. Mal schauen, ob ich das bei der nächsten Geschichte mit einfließen lassen kann...

Aber Danke für diese schöne Textpassage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets


----------



## Asilon (4. Dezember 2008)

Wow...hab des nu alles auf einmal gelesen un es ist einfach wahnsinnig gut...weit besser als viele bücher die  ich schon gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/bow
/salute

hoffe mal es gibt vlt noch mehr von dir 

mfg


----------



## Zanjin (27. Januar 2009)

Puh , ich habe mir heute nachmittag mal Zeit genommen und die ganze Geschichte von vorne bis hinten gelesen ... 
Bin echt beeindruckt von deinen Künsten , das Ende war echt schockierend und unvohersehbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vorallem das ende des Epiloges war spitze ( die frage warum Fasthand von einem Drachen beschützt wurde ) , lässt noch mal Platz für eigene Gedanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich hoffe du widmest dich jetzt wieder deiner Story "Verlorene Wege " 

Mfg , Zanjin


----------



## the chinese (5. Februar 2009)

Uii nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spielst du zufällig Arthoria?^^ 
einzige Kritik von mir wäre, dass du die Story für beendet erklärst, obwohl einiges noch nicht vollsständig geklärt wurde, zb wer ist sein Mysteriöser Helfer, wo ist der andere Drache... ansonsten... mach bei deinen anderen geschichten weiter!

mfg 
thechinese


----------



## Al Fifino (5. Februar 2009)

Als ich deinen Namen gesehen habe, dachte ich mir doch gleich, dass ich Dich irgendwoher kenne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ja, _diese_ Geschichte ist beendet, das stimmt. Ich gebe auch schamlos zu, dass noch einige Fragen offen sind - allerdings war das durchaus beabsichtigt. Mir ging es auch darum, mal ein offenes Ende mit offenen Fragen zu hinterlassen, um dem Leser die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich sein eigenes Ende auszudenken. Ich habe genügend Bücher gelesen, bei denen ich mir immer wieder ein anderes Ende gewünscht hätte, mir aber das Weiterdenken schlichtweg verwehrt wurde, da es vom Autor zugebaut wurde.

Dass das noch nicht alles ist, kann sich jetzt wahrscheinlich jeder denken, aber sei's drum.

Greets


----------



## Gorlh (6. Februar 2009)

Tag erstmal,

Ich habe mir gestern mal die Mühe gemacht, die Geschichte mal auszudrucken um mir sie in ruhe durchzulesen.
Schon in den ersten Kapiteln merkte ich, dass die Geschichte einfach hammer aufgebaut ist.
Ich kann nur eins sagen....RESPEKT....
Ich würde mich auf einen zweiten Teil der Geschichte freuen, aber anscheinend möchtest du kein machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja mach weiter so und bald werden wir deine Bücher in den Regelen in der Biblothek finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg

Gorlh


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir mal deine Geschichte durchgelesen. Dass du der Beste bist stand für mich ja schon vorher fest,
aber dass du etwas derart Gutes zauberst? Ich kannte ja deine Idee der Apocalypse, die hatte mich zum
Beispiel garnicht begeistert.

Dass die Bösen gewinnen ist auch etwas Neues. Wie die anderen bereits sagten, ein unerwartetes Ende.
Was mich stört sind keine offenen Fragen oder dergleichen, die Frage warum der Drache Fasthand half
beispielsweise, macht das Ende sogar noch besser. Die Geschichte klingt quasi nach, noch nach dem lesen
ist die Geschichte sehr präsent. Was mir nicht gefallen hat war lediglich die Tatsache, dass das verdammte
Kurzschwert magisch war, aber wirklich keine Sau einen Unterschied bemerkt hat. Irgendwie kam es so
bei mir an als hättest du das Schwert magisch gestaltet, nach dem Motto: Mit etwas Magie wird die 
Geschichte noch zauberhafter. Nur hast du dann keine Möglichkeit gefunden dem etwas hinzuzufügen,
also ein Beispiel zu geben wie sich die Magie auswirkt.

Zum Schluss: Spitzenklasse, 1A der Text, super Erzählstil, keine Fehler, mir gehen die Lobeshymnen aus.

MfG, S"c"hadoweye


----------



## Dyralie (27. Januar 2010)

keine ahnung, ob du nochmal hier rein schaust, aber nachdem ich die story eben komplett durchgelesen hab, muss ich einfach noch meine bewunderung in worte fassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe selbst schon einige kurzgeschichten geschrieben, meist fantasy - eine z.b. über mein damaliges lieblingsspiel diablo 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und ich kann nur sagen, klasse gemacht, echtes talent und auch super idee. du hast mir einen sehr kurzweiligen nachmittag beschert - danke!

das ende war irgendwie für mich wie ein sturz ins kalte wasser, aber nach einigem durchatmen musste ich zugeben, dass es voll passte. 

achja, elfen sind nicht nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - k.a. ob du terry pratchett kennst.... (meinen absoluten lieblingsautor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - hier ein kurzer auszug aus seinem buch "lords und ladys"

_Elfen sind wundervoll. Sie bewirken Wunder.
Elfen sind erstaunlich. Sie geben Grund zum Stauen.
Elfen sind phantastisch. Sie schaffen Phantasien.
Elfen sind glamourös. Sie projizieren Glamour.
Elfen sind bezaubernd. Sie weben ein Netz aus Zauber.
Elfen sind toll. Sie bringen einen um den Verstand.
.......
Niemand hat jemals gesagt, dass Elfen nett sind.
Sie sind gemein.

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

